# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Սեր, զգացմունքներ, ռոմանտիկա >  Ձեր ստացած ամենահաջող կոմպլիմենտը…

## Բարեկամ

Ամենալայն իմաստով. աղջիկ, թե տղա, հակառակ սեռից, թե նույն:   

Համեստությունը չի խրախուսվում   :Wink:

----------


## milkyway

Ինձ մի անգամ ասեցին.
"Ոնց որ թարմ կապուչինո լինես":  :Wink:

----------

paniaG (03.11.2010)

----------


## PoeT

2 օր առաջ 2 տարբեր մարդիկ ինձ նմանացրին Richard Geere–ին։ Ես դա ընդունեցի որպես կոմպլիմենտ։

----------


## Esmeralda

> 2 օր առաջ 2 տարբեր մարդիկ ինձ նմանացրին Richard Geere–ին։ Ես դա ընդունեցի որպես կոմպլիմենտ։


 :Blush:  երրորդն էլ ինձնից

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ինձ շատ տարբեր մարդիկ ասել են, որ ես արևի եմ նման  :Tongue:

----------

Alphaone (09.12.2012), Enna Adoly (04.12.2013)

----------


## John

Ինձ հաճախ են ասում, որ տարիքիս համեմատ շատ խելացի մտքեր եմ արտահայտում ու էդ կոմպլիմենտը երևի ամենահաջողվածն է…

----------

Alphaone (14.07.2015), Progart (07.05.2017)

----------


## Մասսագետ

Ինձ ոմն թերպևտ ասեց. «Բանակը կսազի քեզ»,  չգիտեմ անձնական վիրավորանք էր, թե կոմպլիմենտ:

----------

Freeman (09.10.2010)

----------


## Juventus

Այստեղ ԱՄՆ-ում հաճախ եմ լսում "You are very smart" արտահայտուտյունը: :Smile:

----------


## Anush

Ինձ   մի   օր   ասին  «Դեմք   ես   ե   դեմք».Ես    ընդունեցի    դա   վորպես   կոմպլիմենտ…

----------


## Աբելյան

մեկը էն օրը ինձ ասեց. "հրաշք ես": Կյանքումս տենց բան ինձ չէին ասել:

----------

DavitH (22.04.2010)

----------


## Fahrenheit

Չնայած համամիտ չեմ եղել այդ մտքի հետ , բայց ինչևէ , ասել են  :Tongue:  
Խոսում ես քիչ ,ասելով շատ բան ... :Blush:

----------


## Lapterik

Մի քանի օր առաջ ինձ ասեցին էսոր մի տեսակ անմեղ սիրուն ես: Բա. էսպիսի կոմպլիմենտ:

----------


## Cassiopeia

_ԱՍՏՂԱՅԻՆ ՄԱՐԴ_ :Love:

----------


## Taurus

> _ԱՍՏՂԱՅԻՆ ՄԱՐԴ_


Ինքը ուզում էր ասել , աստղային անձնավորություն :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ով դարձավ աշխարհի 2006 թ ամենագեղեցիկ Աղջիկը?
> linus---- Բյուրը  (0)


սենց կոմպլիմենտ կյանքիս մեջ առաջին անգամ եմ ստացել :LOL:   :Blush:

----------


## Guest

Արի ու հիշի այն բոլոր կոմպլիմենտները, որոնք ես ստացել եմ… որպեսզի նրանցից լավագույնը ջոկեմ:
Իսկ վերջերս, շատ սիրուն և ինքնատիպ կոմպլիմենտ ստանում եմ ամեն բարևելուց, Նա ինձ ասում է «*лучик солцна*», շատ հաճելի է :Blush:

----------


## Selene

Ամենավերջին կոմպլիմենտը,որ հիմա հիշում եմ ու շատ տպավորվել է իմ մեջ,եղել է՝
«Բարի օր ամենագեղեցիկ աչքեր ունեցող աղջկան» :Love:   :Blush:

----------


## Shauri

Առհասարակ կոմպլիմենտներ շատ եմ ստացել, հատկապես վերջին ժամանակներս, բնականաբար` մոտ մարդկանց կողմից... երևի դա է պատճառը, որ չէի ցանկանա պատմել... մի տեսակ անձնական բան կա այդ ամենի մեջ... 

Բայց մի դեպքի մասին, այնուամենայնիվ, ուզում եմ գրել:

Ամառային մի օր /այս տարի/ տուն էի գնում` ահավոր անտրամադիր ու տխուր... Հագել էի ամառային թեթև գույնզգույն շրջազգեստ, մազերս էլ թափել ուսերիս... կանգառում կանգնած էի, մեկ էլ մի անծանոթ տղա շրջվեց դեպի ինձ ու ասաց, «Ինչ սիրուն զգեստ եք հագել, ձեզ շատ է սազում»... 

Անկեղծ ասած` չէի սպասում... կոպիտ ռեպլիկից կամ նմանատիպ «քաղցր» խոսքից գուցեև առանձնապես չզարմանայի, բայց որ անծանոթը կարող է այդպես քաղաքավարի կոմպլիմենտ անել... դա ինձ համար նորություն էր... 

Ժպտացի ու ասացի` շնորհակալություն... ու տրամադրությունս միանգամից բարձրացավ... 

Մարկ Տվենն ասել է` «Մի լավ կոմպլիմենտով ես մի ամբողջ ամիս կարող եմ ապրել...»  :Love:

----------


## Malu

Առհասարակ շատ եմ կոմպլիմենտներ ստանում իմ աչքերի մասին: Սակայն վերջին կոմպլիմենտը, որ ստացել եմ, հետևյալն էր:
Միշտ շատ ձիգ ու հպարտ եմ քայլում  :Blush:   Առավորտյան գնում էի աշխատանքի: 2 տղամարդ հեռվից ինձ էին նայում, երբ հասա նրանց, նրանցից մեկն ասաց.« Դու գիտե՞ս, որ դու շատ հմայիչ և գրավիչ ես»: Իսկ մյուսը ավելարեց.« Այդ մասին նրան պետք չէ ասել, նա դա արդեն գիտի»:
Որքան էլ, որ մենք դա իմանանք սիրելի տղաներ, միշտ էլ հաճելի կրկին անգամ լսել ջերմ խոսքեր :Smile:

----------


## PlesOk

Տատիկս քո նման հարս է փնտրում :Goblin:

----------


## Arisol

Մամայիս ընկերուհին ինձ միշտ ասում ա «бархатная» , ցավոք սրա հայերեն թարգմանությունը չգիտեմ, բայց սա, երևակայի, ամենահաջող ու ամենասիրելի կոմպլիմենտներից մեկն ա :Blush:  :

----------


## Artgeo

> Մամայիս ընկերուհին ինձ միշտ ասում ա «бархатная» , ցավոք սրա հայերեն թարգմանությունը չգիտեմ, բայց սա, երևակայի, ամենահաջող ու ամենասիրելի կոմպլիմենտներից մեկն ա :


Հայերեն թավշյա  :Smile:

----------


## PlesOk

դու նման ես մայրամուտի

----------


## Ուլուանա

Հաճախ կոմպլիմենտներ լսում աչքերիս մասին եմ։ Ոմանք ասում են, որ գեղեցիկ աչքեր ունեմ, ոմանք էլ դրան ավելացնում են, որ անչափ բարի աչքեր ունեմ...  :Rolleyes:   :Blush:  

Իսկ ամենամեծ կոմպլիմենտը, որ երբևէ լսել եմ, այն է, որ *ինձ ճանաչող մարդիկ օրհնված են*...  :Blush:   :Blush:   :Blush:

----------

Diana99 (12.04.2013)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Այս առավոտյան, բացելով ICQ-ի պատուհանը, ինձ ուղղված հետևյալ տողերը կարդացի և դրանք իսկապես համարում եմ բավականին հաջողված հաճոյախոսություն, քանի որ քանի դեռ մարդ արարածն իր մեջ հանելուկ է պարունակում, մա երբեք չի կորցնի հետաքրքրությունը ուրիշների մոտ…

*M (10:30:24 7/02/2007)
06/02/2007 (19:58 GMT  +04:00)
tesnes yerbeve yes khaskanam qez, te indz hamar misht haneluk kmnas?

 M (10:30:24 7/02/2007)
06/02/2007 (19:59 GMT  +04:00)
chnayac yerevi voch miayn indz hamar, yerevi shateri hamar es haneluk*

----------


## electrical_storm

Մի հատ երիտասրդ աղջիկ դասախոս ունենք, մի օր ամբողջ կուրսի դեմն ասեց "Ձեր կուրսի ամենասիրուն տղան ես".... թոոոոււււյն էր... ուզում էի բոլոր կուրսեցիքին լեզու ցույց տայի...լոլ

----------


## dreaming

Աչքերիս համար են ինձ շատ հաճոյախոսություններ անում: Վերձին անգամ մեր աշխատողներից մեկն ասաց. «Որ նայում եմ աչքերիդ, բժժում եմ»: Դե հայի աչքեր են էլի

----------


## Ֆելո

ես կոմպլիմենտներ չեմ ստանում, որտև ինչ լավ բան որ ասում են իմ մասին, էդ կոմպլիմենտ չի այլ ճշմարտությունա :Tongue:   :LOL:

----------


## CactuSoul

Իսկ իմ ստացած կոմպլիմենտներից մեջս ամենաշատը տպավորվել է /ներեցեք հայերեն տառերով գրելուս համար/ «Կռասավիցա…»-ն :Blush:  … Դե, դա _հատուկ_ մարդու կողմից _հատուկ_ «պայմաններում» արված կոմպլիմենտ էր, դրա համար էլ էր ինձ համար այն հատուկ էր :Love:  …

Իսկ հետաքրքիր կոմպլիմենտներից…
***«բնության խզբզանք» /դա ես սեփական նախաձեռնությամբ եմ համարել կոմպլիմենտ :Blush:  /
***«դու երբեմն ինձ ստիպում ես նստարան բարձրացնել…» /No comment!/
***«էսօր ոնց որ «Նու պագաձյի»-ի մեջի նապոն լինես…»
***"For the best girl" /իմ ընկերներից մեկի նվիրած դիսկի label-ն էր :Blush:  /
…ու էլի շատ են եղել :Tongue:  , բայց հիմա արդեն չեմ հիշում :Smile:  :

Իսկ ամենավերջին հզոր կոմպլիմենտն ինձ համար այն է, որ այս աշխարհի լավագույն մարդկանցից ու /դե ջիջիլ :Tongue:  / նաև իմ ընկերուհիներից մեկն ինձ համարում է իր պահապան հրեշտակը :Angel:  …

----------

Ուլուանա (30.10.2013)

----------


## Philosopher

Խոստովանահայր...

----------

Moonwalker (26.04.2013)

----------


## Cleopatra

*Օյ այնքան շատ են....................., որ չգիտեմ, որը գրեմ * *Կլեոպատարա*, որը շատերի կողմից եմ լսել, նույնիսկ դպրոցի ուսուցիչների :Smile:  , *Քայլող հրեշտակն* էլ է դուրս եկել, փողոցում մի անծանոթ տղա ասաց:

----------


## Mesrop

"նասկիներդ սիրուն ա…"

----------


## docart

երբ ինձ անունով են դիմում դա իմ համար համարյա կոմպլիմենտ է, քանի որ իմ ծանոթների մեծ մասը ինձ դիմում է ազգանունով: Անունիս շատ եմ կարոտում: Նույնիսկ որոշել եմ, որ տղա ունենամ իմ անունը դնեմ` Արթուր, որ գոնե այդ ձևով անունիս կարոտը առնեմ: :Smile:

----------


## CactuSoul

Վայ, *Արթուր* ջան :Blush:  … Սրանից հետո ես որ հաստատ խոստանում եմ քեզ անունով դիմել :Jpit:  … Մինչև հիմա էլ անունդ չգիտեի, թե չէ առաջ էլ էդպես կդիմեի :Wink:  …

Մի օրիգինալ կոմպլիմենտ էլ հիշեցի. «*Դու ավտոբուսում ես*…»: Սա իմ ամենալավ ընկերներից մեկն ասաց մի անգամ: Ասաց. «…Դա ոնց որ ավտոբուս լինի: Այդ ավտոբուս բարձրանում են լավ մարդիկ: Բայց լավ մարդիկ շատ են, ու ստացվում է այնպես, որ ավտոբուսի դռներից արդեն ոմանք կախված են: Եթե մի դռնից նոր մարդ փորձի խցկվել /կամ փորձեմ խցկել/ ավտոբուսի մեջ, մյուսից անպայման մեկը կամ մի քանիսը դուրս կընկնեն…»: Մի խոսքով: Իմաստն այն էր, որ դժվար է բոլորի հետ հասցնել այնպիսի ընկերություն անել, որպիսին կուզենար: Իսկ հետո ավելացրեց, որ ես այդ ավտոբուսի մեջ եմ, հենց մեջտեղում… որ կողմից էլ սեղմեն, ես, միևնույն է, ավտոբուսի մեջ կմնամ :Love:  … Բա՞ :Tongue:  :

----------


## Կարեն ջան

Չնայած չեմ ճանաչում ու չեմ տեսել Քեզ, բայց հակացա, որ լավ կզգաս էլի լսել, ավելի շուտ կարդալ` *« Դու շատ հմայիչ և գրավիչ ես»*  :Smile:  




> Առհասարակ շատ եմ կոմպլիմենտներ ստանում իմ աչքերի մասին: Սակայն վերջին կոմպլիմենտը, որ ստացել եմ, հետևյալն էր:
> Միշտ շատ ձիգ ու հպարտ եմ քայլում  Առավորտյան գնում էի աշխատանքի: 2 տղամարդ հեռվից ինձ էին նայում, երբ հասա նրանց, նրանցից մեկն ասաց.« Դու գիտե՞ս, որ դու շատ հմայիչ և գրավիչ ես»: Իսկ մյուսը ավելարեց.« Այդ մասին նրան պետք չէ ասել, նա դա արդեն գիտի»:
> Որքան էլ, որ մենք դա իմանանք սիրելի տղաներ, միշտ էլ հաճելի կրկին անգամ լսել ջերմ խոսքեր


Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց 
Շատ է պատահում, որ ասում են հաճելի խոսքեր:
Բայց մտածում եմ գլուխ գովել կլինի, որ սկսեմ ես էլ գրել, թող գրողները չնեղանան իրենք հաստատ արժանի են եղել նման խոսքերի  :Hands Up:

----------


## docart

> Վայ, *Արթուր* ջան … Սրանից հետո ես որ հաստատ խոստանում եմ քեզ անունով դիմել … Մինչև հիմա էլ անունդ չգիտեի, թե չէ առաջ էլ էդպես կդիմեի …


Շատ շնորհակալ եմ կոմպլիմենտի համար :Smile:

----------


## Lady In Love

Շատ են, բայց ամենաշատը դուրս գալիս է, որ ՆԱ ինձ ասում է, որ ես հրաշք եմ… :Love:

----------


## Lilushik

Ինձ մի անգամ ասեցին .
-Ոնց որ առանց թևերի հրեշտակ լինես...
Մի անգամ էլ մեկ այլ մարդ ասաց.
-Դու թևեր էլ կունենաս...  :Angel:  
Իսկ վերջին կոմպլիմենտը, որ ստացել եմ իմ կուրսեցուս կողմից էր...Նստած էինք լսարանում մեկել ասաց,որ այն օրը  ինքն ու մեր կուրսից մեկ աղջիկ  խոսում էին,թե կուրսում ում են շատ սիրում,և ով է շատ սիրուն... ասաց որ 2 նոմինացիաներում էլ կայի :Blush:

----------


## CactuSoul

Քիչ առաջ ընկերներիցս մեկին ասացի. «Դու դեմք ես», նա էլ ինձ՝ թե՝ «Իսկ դու դեմք ես դեմքի [նկատի ուներ իրեն] համար, այսինքն՝ *դեմքի քառակուսի*» :Hands Up:  :

----------


## Tumbler

Ինձ մի կես  տարվա ընթացքում մի յոթ անգամ ասել են,որ ես շատ լավ եմ պարում. :Blush:

----------


## Հեթանոս Հրեշտակ

Այսօր էլ բոլորն իմ մարտի 8-ը շնորհավորում էին :IMG Smile:  , ասում էին շատ սիրուն եմ :Vayreni:

----------


## Firegirl777

Վերջերս մի հիանալի կոմպլիմենտ ստացվեց, բայց իմ կողմից, կներեք պետք է ռւոսերեն գրեմ.
Մի տղայի հետ նստած էինք մացատռեց թե ինչ է նշանակում маковая росинка, որից հետո ասացի, որ այդ օրը նա ինձ համար հենց маковая росинка էր..... բաաաաաա

----------


## Taurel. . . .

Ամենահաճելին , երբ քեզ ասում են , որ դու շատ ռոմանտիկ ես ............ ախր շատ լավ ես է զգում քեզ էտ ժամանակ :Blush:  .................. հա, մեկ էլ որ ասում են առանց քեզ չէր լինի, մի տեսակ ուրիշա էլի, սովորականը չի....................

----------


## Արամ

Ուրեմն ասեմ, Կենսաբի ժամին վիտամիններ ենք անցնում, Կենսաբի դասատուն ասեց Վիտամին նշականումա կյանք, ես ել ասի Լուս ջան դու իմ ՎԻՏԱՄԻՆՆ ԵՍ:

----------


## Philosopher

*Հրաշք–մարդ...
Հրաաաշքս...*

----------


## Արամ

Վայ ես ես հակառակն եմ գրել, լավ ասեմ,
Ուտեմ քեզ դու իմ Միակն ես`ԿՅԱՆՔ:

----------


## Firegirl777

Ինձ վերջերս կոմպլիմետների  մի շարան ուղեկցեց, նույն մարդու կողմից իհարկե, սկզբից ասաց, որ ինձ հետ իրեն շատ հանգիստ է զգում, հետո, որ արդեն սովորել է ինձ և ի վերջո, որ այլևս չի կարող առանց ինձ, բայց......................... սիրո մասին ոչ մի խոսք

----------


## Selene

Ամենաթարմ կոմպլիմենտը, որն ինձ շա՜տ -շա՜տ ուրախացրեց :Smile:  
Դու աշխարհի ամենալավ ու գեղեցիկ, ամենախելացի ու հետաքրքիր, ամենաբարի ու զգացմունքային աղջիկն ես
Մի քիչ անհամեստություն արեցի,  պարզապես տառացիորեն գրել եմ այն, ինչ ասվել է ինձ :Blush:   :Blush:

----------


## CactuSoul

> Ինձ վերջերս կոմպլիմետների  մի շարան ուղեկցեց, նույն մարդու կողմից իհարկե, սկզբից ասաց, որ ինձ հետ իրեն շատ հանգիստ է զգում, հետո, որ արդեն սովորել է ինձ և ի վերջո, որ այլևս չի կարող առանց ինձ, բայց......................... սիրո մասին ոչ մի խոսք


Չե՞ս կարծում, որ հենց դա էլ կոչվում է սեր: Հո սիրելը պոզով-պոչով չի՞ լինում :Wink:  : Թե՞ այդ 3 բաղձալի բառերն են այդքա՜ն կարևոր քեզ համար :Smile:  :

----------


## Firegirl777

> Չե՞ս կարծում, որ հենց դա էլ կոչվում է սեր: Հո սիրելը պոզով-պոչով չի՞ լինում : Թե՞ այդ 3 բաղձալի բառերն են այդքա՜ն կարևոր քեզ համար :


Ես քեզ հետ լիովին համաձայն եմ, որ հենց դա է սերը բայց արի ու այդ անձնավորությանը համոզի, որ երկար տարիներ հետո հաշվարկված կյանով ապրելուց ու սեր չիմանալուց հետո, ինչպես նաև սիրո մասին իր ունեցած սխալ պատկերացումներից հետո վերջապես հանդիպել է հենց իրեն սիրուն ու դա անբացատրելի զգացմունք չէ, այլ հենց ՍԵՐ առանց այլ և այլի :Think:

----------


## CactuSoul

Իսկ դու փորձիր ինքդ նրան «ստիպել» հասկանալ, որ դա հենց ՍԵՐն է :Smile:  … Հը՞ :Wink:  :

Լավ, հերիք է օֆֆտոպենք:

Մի կոմպլիմենտ էլ հիշեցի… Սա ավելի շուտ կարելի է ինքնակոմպլիմենտ համարել, որի հեղինակը ես եմ. «*Մենք կյանքում նույնն ենք, ոնց որ "զեֆիրը շոկոլադում"* :Nyam:  »:

----------


## CactuSoul

Arisol-ի ստորագրությունն ինձ մի կոմպլիմենտ էլ հիշեցրեց :Rolleyes:  … Ընկերուհիներիցս մեկն է ինձ ասել. «*դու ցեխոտ կոշիկներով մտել ես սիրտս*» :Blush:  : Ի տերբերություն Նարեի ստորագրության, այս դեպքում «ցեխոտ կոշիկներով» մեկի «սիրտը մտնելն» իսկական կոմպլիմենտ էր, քանի որ դա նշանակում էր, որ ես, այսպես ասած, իմ արժանի տեղն արդեն ունեմ նրա սրտում ու ինչ էլ լինի, ինչքան վատ բաներ էլ անեմ, միևնույն է, մնալու եմ այնտեղ :Love:  …

----------


## Cassiopeia

Վերջին ամենահիշարժան ու ամենասիրուն կոմպլիմենտը` Քաղաքացին ինձ նմանեցրեց "Մեծ քաղաքի լույսերը" ֆիլմի միջի կույր աղջկան, որ ծաղիկ էր վաճառում: :Love:

----------


## Taurus

> Վերջին ամենահիշարժան ու ամենասիրուն կոմպլիմենտը` Քաղաքացին ինձ նմանեցրեց "Մեծ քաղաքի լույսերը" ֆիլմի միջի կույր աղջկան, որ ծաղիկ էր վաճառում:


Ինձ ըտենց բան ասեին կտաի "աշքերը"  :Shok:  կհանեի

----------


## Apsara

Եթե 10 հատ վարդ վերցնես ու կանգնես հայելու առաջ կտեսնես 11 վարդ ու ամենագեղեցիկը դու կլինես:
չնայած սա SMS-ա :Wink:

----------


## Selene

Վերջի ստացածս կոմպլիմենտներն արվել են իգական սեռի ներկայացուցիչների կողմից, ընդ որում երկուսն էլ ինձ  հաճելիորեն զարմացրեցին: :Love: 
Առաջինը մի անծանոթ տատիկ էր, որ  իր տան դիմացի  ծաղիկներն էր ուզում ջրել, դույլը ձեռքին մոտեցավ ինձ, ես կանգառից քիչ վերև, իրենց տան մոտ կանգնած, երթուղային էի սպասում, ընդ որում չափազանց անտրամադիր,  նայեց, բարևեց, հետո էլ ասաց. « Սիրուն ես, աղջիկ ջան, ճիշտ էս ծաղիկի նման, շորդ էլ նույն գույնի է», մի քիչ հետո էլ նայեց, ավելացրեց « Դե սիրունն ուրիշ է էլի», ու գնաց ծաղիկը ջրելու:
Երկրորդն էլ այսօր մեր բանկի աղջիկներից մեկն ասաց քիչ առաջ. » Դու էս բանկի ամենալուսավոր մասնիկն ես, իրոք»:

----------


## Աբելյան

վերջի անգամ ինձ "պուպուշ" երևի Լևոնի թվերին էին ասել  :Smile:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Թե կասկածում ես , որ ես լավ ճաշակ ունեմ կանգնիր հայելու առջև  :Wink:

----------


## Dayana

> վերջի անգամ ինձ "պուպուշ" երևի Լևոնի թվերին էին ասել


վայ ես եմ չէ ասել  :Blush:  հա ինչ անեմ որ պուպուշ ես պիտի ասեմ "պուպուշ " :Wink:  մանավանդ որ էդ իմ ամենալավ ասաց կոմպլեմենտնա  :Blush:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Հարազատս...բայց դա կոմպլիմենտ չէր, փաստի արձանագրում էր: Մինչև  հիմա ջերմություն եմ զգում էդ բառից  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (05.05.2012)

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Էս վերջերս մի աղջիկ ասաց._ Դու շախմատիստի հայացք ունես :

----------


## Baobab

Ինձ մի անգամ մեկն ասեց PLAYBOY :Good: ...լուրջ եմ ասում դա մի ուրիշ թմբիր է...չնայած ես այդքան էլ ....

----------


## Երկնային

> Ամենալայն իմաստով. աղջիկ, թե տղա, հակառակ սեռից, թե նույն:   
> 
> Համեստությունը չի խրախուսվում


_առանց համեստություն անելու կասեմ… 

հիշում եմ… ամենասիրուն կոմպլիմենտը փոքրիկ տղայից եմ ստացել… 
յոթ տարեկան երեխա, սիրահարվել էր ինձ… ամեն տեղ հետևիցս էր վազվզում… 
անունս չգիտեր… կանչում էր.
-Գեղեցկուհի՛, այ գեղեցկուհի՛… իսկ ինչու՞ ես դու տենց գեղեցկուհի… 
իսկ հետո հարցրեցի թե ինչու ա ինձ սիրում, ասեց…
-Դու սիրուն ու լուսավոր ես, մազերդ երկար են , իսկ աչքե~րդ այնքան հմայիչ… 

այ թե մեր տղաները տենց չեն կարա է…_

----------


## Dayana

> _առանց համեստություն անելու կասեմ… 
> 
> հիշում եմ… ամենասիրուն կոմպլիմենտը փոքրիկ տղայից եմ ստացել… 
> յոթ տարեկան երեխա, սիրահարվել էր ինձ… ամեն տեղ հետևիցս էր վազվզում… 
> անունս չգիտեր… կանչում էր.
> -Գեղեցկուհի՛, այ գեղեցկուհի՛… իսկ ինչու՞ ես դու տենց գեղեցկուհի… 
> իսկ հետո հարցրեցի թե ինչու ա ինձ սիրում, ասեց…
> -Դու սիրուն ու լուսավոր ես, մազերդ երկար են , իսկ աչքե~րդ այնքան հմայիչ… 
> 
> այ թե մեր տղաները տենց չեն կարա է…_


վայ ինչ լավ բալիկա եղել  :Love:

----------


## Belle

շատ եմ ուրախանում,որ ինձ հրեշտակ են ասում
բայցամենահաջող կոմպլիմենտը երեկ էր-5տարեկան երեխայի կողմից. մի քանի հատ նկար ցյուց տվեցինք ասեցինք ովա ամենասիրունը, ասեց ոչ մեկ, ասում եմ ո՞նց, ասումա "Ամենասիրունը դու ես "  :Blush:  /իմ նկարը չկար էլի/

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Մենակ ես եմ ստեղ անկապ կոմպլիմենտներ ստանում:

Հենց երեսիս ինձ ինչ ասես չեն ասել - *պարսիկ*, *պարսկահայ*, *ամերիացի շպիոն*, *արտասահմանցի* (ու հլը մի բան էլ զարմանում են, որ հայերեն գիտեմ  :LOL:  )*սփյուռքահայ*, *բոմժ* (ջինսերիս պատճառով), *մլիցա* (փոքր երեխա էր ասողը, երևի կապույտ կուրտկայիս համար), *պոժառնիկ* (ընկերոջս մաման էր ասողը, էս էլ երևի նարնջագույն կուրտկայիս պատճառով)......

Բայց *պարսիկ* ու *պարսկահայ* արդեն էնքան շատ եմ լսել, որ սովորել ու համակերպվել եմ.....

Մի անգամ էլ խանութում Գրանդ Քենդիի հալվա էի առնում, էս վաճառողը ասում է, մենակ թահինով հալվա է մնացել: Ասում եմ թահինը ինչ է, պատասխանում է "Ինչ-որ արևելյան բան է, ձեր կողմերը պիտի որ շատ տարածված լինի...." Թե մեր կողմերը որն էր, մինչև հիմա չիմացա.....  :LOL:

----------

Gayl (30.10.2010), Sophie (18.09.2010), Valentina (15.04.2013)

----------


## Dayana

> Մենակ ես եմ ստեղ անկապ կոմպլիմենտներ ստանում:
> 
> Հենց երեսիս ինձ ինչ ասես չեն ասել - *պարսիկ*, *պարսկահայ*, *ամերիացի շպիոն*, *արտասահմանցի* (ու հլը մի բան էլ զարմանում են, որ հայերեն գիտեմ  )*սփյուռքահայ*, *բոմժ* (ջինսերիս պատճառով), *մլիցա* (փոքր երեխա էր ասողը, երևի կապույտ կուրտկայիս համար), *պոժառնիկ* (ընկերոջս մաման էր ասողը, էս էլ երևի նարնջագույն կուրտկայիս պատճառով)......
> 
> Բայց *պարսիկ* ու *պարսկահայ* արդեն էնքան շատ եմ լսել, որ սովորել ու համակերպվել եմ.....
> 
> Մի անգամ էլ խանութում Գրանդ Քենդիի հալվա էի առնում, էս վաճառողը ասում է, մենակ թահինով հալվա է մնացել: Ասում եմ թահինը ինչ է, պատասխանում է "Ինչ-որ արևելյան բան է, ձեր կողմերը պիտի որ շատ տարածված լինի...." Թե մեր կողմերը որն էր, մինչև հիմա չիմացա.....


Էս ինչ կոմպլեմենտաշատ մարդ ես  :Hands Up:

----------


## Երկնային

_լավ, սա էլ արդեն ոչ փոքրիկ տղայից է եղել… նույնիսկ լաց եմ եղել այս խոսքերից… 

«Դու աննկարագրելի կատարյալ ես… վախենում եմ, որ կարթնանամ, ու կտեսնեմ, որ միայն անմոռանալի երազ էիր…»_

----------


## Empty`Tears

> Մենակ ես եմ ստեղ անկապ կոմպլիմենտներ ստանում:
> 
> Հենց երեսիս ինձ ինչ ասես չեն ասել - *պարսիկ*, *պարսկահայ*, *ամերիացի շպիոն*, *արտասահմանցի* (ու հլը մի բան էլ զարմանում են, որ հայերեն գիտեմ  )*սփյուռքահայ*, *բոմժ* (ջինսերիս պատճառով), *մլիցա* (փոքր երեխա էր ասողը, երևի կապույտ կուրտկայիս համար), *պոժառնիկ* (ընկերոջս մաման էր ասողը, էս էլ երևի նարնջագույն կուրտկայիս պատճառով)......
> 
> Բայց *պարսիկ* ու *պարսկահայ* արդեն էնքան շատ եմ լսել, որ սովորել ու համակերպվել եմ.....
> 
> Մի անգամ էլ խանութում Գրանդ Քենդիի հալվա էի առնում, էս վաճառողը ասում է, մենակ թահինով հալվա է մնացել: Ասում եմ թահինը ինչ է, պատասխանում է "Ինչ-որ արևելյան բան է, ձեր կողմերը պիտի որ շատ տարածված լինի...." Թե մեր կողմերը որն էր, մինչև հիմա չիմացա.....


Հայկ ավելացնեմ ցուցակդ, չնեղանաս... 
*Համեստ, Տափուկ..*  :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 53 վայրկյան անց



> _լավ, սա էլ արդեն ոչ փոքրիկ տղայից է եղել… նույնիսկ լաց եմ եղել այս խոսքերից… 
> 
> «Դու աննկարագրելի կատարյալ ես… վախենում եմ, որ կարթնանամ, ու կտեսնեմ, որ միայն անմոռանալի երազ էիր…»_


Օյ...  :Tongue:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Հայկ ավելացնեմ ցուցակդ, չնեղանաս... 
> *Համեստ, Տափուկ..*


Վայ, կոմպլիմենտ ստացա.... Տափուկը առաջին անգամ ա ընդ որում, մերսի  :Smile:

----------


## Lapterik

Էս վերջերս ինձ մի երկու անգամ ասել են նրբացել ես, հավեսին կոմպլիմենտա:

----------


## Belle

Էսօր մեկն ասեց "Արդար արև"  :Blush: 
գուցե սխալ եմ հասկացել, կամ կատակ է արել /  :LOL:  /, բայց ես որպես կոմպլիմենտ եմ ընդունել ու բավական հաջող  :Tongue:

----------


## Modigliani

ոնց եմ քեզ սիրում....  :LOL: 

սրանից էն յան կոմպլիմենտ չկա  :Cool: :

----------


## Kita

Մի անգամ հետաքրքիր ձևով արված այսպես ասված կոմպլիմենտ էր :Wink: , մոտս տպավորվել է :Wink:  այսինքն նայած ում համար, բայց ռուսերեն պիտի գրեմ… :Wink: 
Наглая, но хорошая. :LOL:  :Tongue:

----------


## Երկնային

_Վերջերս մեկ օրվա ընթացքում մի քանի հոգի ինձ «Գարուն» անվանեցին… գեղեցիկ է…_

----------


## Paradise

> Ամենալայն իմաստով. աղջիկ, թե տղա, հակառակ սեռից, թե նույն:   
> 
> Համեստությունը չի խրախուսվում




կարելի ա ռուսերեն ասեմ՞ благодарим твоих родителей за то что ты есть չամ կարող բառերով ասեմ իմ ուրախությունը այդ պահին

----------


## Janita Hero

արժանացել եմ Արև, Գարուն, Հեքիաթ, Փափուջ և այլ կոմպլիմենտների, բայց մեկը կա, որից ես ուղղակի հալվում եմ……………… ԲՈՂԲՈՋԻ՜Կ, այ էտ իմ համար վերջն ա՜,

----------


## dvgray

> արժանացել եմ Արև, Գարուն, Հեքիաթ, Փափուջ և այլ կոմպլիմենտների, բայց մեկը կա, որից ես ուղղակի հալվում եմ……………… ԲՈՂԲՈՋԻ՜Կ, այ էտ իմ համար վերջն ա՜,


Շաաաատ- շատ ներողություն  :Blush:   :Smile: :
Բայց չես ասի՞:  *Փափուջ-ը* ի՞նչ է:

Հ.Գ. թուրքերենում էտ բառը նշանակում է "տապչկա": Ենթադրում եմ, որ նշված կոմպլիմենտը թուրքերեն տվյալ բառի հետ կապ չունի չէ՞  :Wink:

----------


## Ra$Ta

Կլինի ստացածի մասին չէ այլ արածի  :LOL: 
Չգիտեմ ինչքանովա կոմպլիմենտ , բայց դզումա - *Ես պռոստը չեմ հասկանում , դու ոնց  ինքդ քեզ գիշերը չես բռնաբարում :* Էս ասեցի ու հետո մի 5 րոպե ուշքի չէի գալիս  :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

Հենց այսօր եմ ստացել ինձ ուղղված ամենահաջող կոմպլիմենտը, որից շատ շոյվել եմ. :Blush: 
*ինձ ասեից, որ ես շատ լավ հայր և ամուսին կլինեմ* :Blush:

----------


## Երկնային

> Կլինի ստացածի մասին չէ այլ արածի 
> Չգիտեմ ինչքանովա կոմպլիմենտ , բայց դզումա - *Ես պռոստը չեմ հասկանում , դու ոնց  ինքդ քեզ գիշերը չես բռնաբարում :* Էս ասեցի ու հետո մի 5 րոպե ուշքի չէի գալիս


_վայ մեռաաաա  տեռորի~ստ_

----------


## Նորմարդ

Էս վերջերս ստացած կոմպլիմենտ 
«Ի՞նչի ես էդքան մտածում, քո նման տղեն միշտ էլկհասնի իր ուզածին» :Smile:

----------


## nnaarreek

*"Դանակ ըլներ ձեռս կսպանեի քեզ"*

Էտ պահին շաաատ հաճելի կոմպլիմենտ եր :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Նարե

:Love: Ես ուրիշ աղջիկների չեմ տեսնում , բոլորը թափանցիկ են , իսկ դու լուսավոր ես, շող ես արձակում

 :Love: Աղչի, մերա քո վրա սիրահարվելով, ամեն վայրկյան ոնց որ թազա սիրահարվեմ


ես երկու կոմպլիմենտներն ել նույն մարդուց եմ լսել և ավելի թանկ բարեր չկան ինձ համար , չնայաց իրա ներկայությունը իմ կյանքում վեր ե ամեն տեսակ կոմպլիմենտից

----------


## Երվանդ

> Աղչի, մերա քո վրա սիրահարվելով, ամեն վայրկյան ոնց որ թազա սիրահարվեմ


 :Shok: Էս կոմպլիմենտ էր :Shok:

----------


## Նարե

[QUOTE=Ervand;767993] :Shok: Էս կոմպլիմենտ էր :Shok: [/ՔՈւՈՏԵ]

Երբ քո սիրաց անձնավորությունը քո մեջ 5 տարի հետո ել կարողանում ե նոր բան տեսնել և գրավվել, այո կոմպլիմենտա

----------


## Երվանդ

[QUOTE=_Nanuk_;768069]


> Էս կոմպլիմենտ էր[/ՔՈւՈՏԵ]
> 
> Երբ քո սիրաց անձնավորությունը քո մեջ 5 տարի հետո ել կարողանում ե նոր բան տեսնել և գրավվել, այո կոմպլիմենտա


«Աղչի», ու «քո վրա» պահերը որ փոխարինենք կդառնա իմ կարծիքով, լօլ բայց ես ինչ եմ խորացել չեմ ջոգում :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Նարե

[QUOTE=Ervand;768105][QUOTE=_Nanuk_;768069]

«Աղչի», ու «քո վրա» պահերը որ փոխարինենք կդառնա իմ կարծիքով, լօլ բայց ես ինչ եմ խորացել չեմ ջոգում :LOL: :Դ :LOL: [/ՔՈւՈՏԵ]

դե ցաvոք սրտի ինքը հայկական կրթություն բնավ չունի,և հաyերենը գիտի միայն խոսակցական մակարդակով , բայց դա ենկան ել կարևոր չի  արդեն կարցում եմ

----------


## Երվանդ

[QUOTE=_Nanuk_;768177][QUOTE=Ervand;768105]


> «Աղչի», ու «քո վրա» պահերը որ փոխարինենք կդառնա իմ կարծիքով, լօլ բայց ես ինչ եմ խորացել չեմ ջոգում:Դ[/ՔՈւՈՏԵ]
> 
> դե ցաvոք սրտի ինքը հայկական կրթություն բնավ չունի,և հաyերենը գիտի միայն խոսակցական մակարդակով , բայց դա ենկան ել կարևոր չի  արդեն կարցում եմ


Հա հաստատ, կարևորը Դուք Ձեզ լավ եք զգացել :Smile:

----------


## unknown

*Ադամանդը   քո   կողքին   մի   քար  է:*

----------


## Fedayi

Մի երեխա այսօր այնքա~ն անկեղծ ինձ "ձաձա" ասեց...
Հուզվեցի /ներքուստ, իհարկե/ :Cray:

----------


## Երկնային

> Մի երեխա այսօր այնքա~ն անկեղծ ինձ "ձաձա" ասեց...
> Հուզվեցի /ներքուստ, իհարկե/


_ինձ էլ ձմեռը փողոցում մի անծանոթ երեխա նենց անկեղծ ասաց. 
«Բայց դու իսկական ՁուՅնանուշիկ ես է~… աՅի՛ տանեմ քեզ մեր տուն…» 

նենց մռութ էր…_

----------


## ivy

Իմ ստացած բոլոր «հաջող» կոմպլիմենտները, մեր մեջ ասած, կենդանական ծագում ունեն: Ու այնքանով են հաջող, որ երբեք չեմ մոռանա, ասենք՝ կոալա, մուկ, շուն, զեբր (թե դա ո՞ր մեղքիս համար), էշ՝ իր իշուկ տարբերակով, ագռավ (շա՜տ լավ եմ երգում), բզեզ... 
Ու մեկը չեղավ, ասի՝ ջեյրան  :Cray:

----------

Kita (16.05.2010), Rhayader (16.05.2010)

----------


## Երկնային

> Իմ ստացած բոլոր «հաջող» կոմպլիմենտները, մեր մեջ ասած, կենդանական ծագում ունեն: Ու այնքանով են հաջող, որ երբեք չեմ մոռանա, ասենք՝ կոալա, մուկ, շուն, զեբր (թե դա ո՞ր մեղքիս համար), էշ՝ իր իշուկ տարբերակով, ագռավ (շա՜տ լավ եմ երգում), բզեզ... 
> Ու մեկը չեղավ, ասի՝ ջեյրան


_դու իմ ջեյրա~ն 

հը՞ն, ո՞նց էր…_

----------


## ivy

> _դու իմ ջեյրա~ն 
> 
> հը՞ն, ո՞նց էր…_


Սա իմ ստացած ամենահաջող կոմպլիմենտն էր, շնորհակալ եմ   :Blush:

----------


## Malina

Նուրբ էակ , այնքան հաճելի էր այն էլ սիրելի մարդու կողմից  :Love:

----------


## Երկնային

_լաաաավ… ասում եմ…

սաղ մեկ են ինձ լացացնելու համար… 
բառացի չեմ հիշում, բայց նման մի բան էր… 

«դու աստղ ես… ուզում եմ կողքիդ լինել, որովհետև մյուսների կողքին մութ է…
պետք ես ինձ, ոչ թե որովհետև քո կողքին լուսավոր է, այլ որովհետև քեզ հետ լույսն էլ պետք չի…»

ջահել թվերս հիշեցի… _

----------


## Stranger

Դու իսկական խենթ ես

----------


## Tatev

Պարապմունքից  մի տղա պարապմունքի ժամանական անընդհատ նայում էր, էս դասատուն էլ չդիմացավ ասեց."այ տղա դե հերիք ա էլի, ինչ ես էդքան նայում" Սա էլ լուրջ-լուրջ թե." Հրեշտակ եմ տեսել ընկեր Գ......."  Հալվեցինք....... :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## varduuhi

:Smile: Ծաղկավաճառի մոտից անցնելիս եղբորս տղան ասաց,- Էս վարդերից սիրուն է իմ հորքուրը :Smile:  :Smile:  :Love:

----------


## Lady-In-Red

ինձ  անցած օրն ասեցին, որ ես միշտ հրաշք եմ... չգիտեմ ճիշտ ասեցին, թե ոչ, բայց հավատացի  :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

Չեմ հիշում` ասել եմ արդեն, թե չէ... _Ինձ ասեցին, որ ես լավ հայր կլինեմ_ :Blush:

----------

Janita Hero (19.06.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

Չգիտեմ ինչքանովա կոմպլիմենտ, բայց ինձ ակումբում հաճախ են ասում ''դու դեմք ես''.  :Blush: 
 Իսկ կյանքում  :Cry:

----------


## Narinfinity

> Ամենալայն իմաստով. աղջիկ, թե տղա, հակառակ սեռից, թե նույն:   
> 
> Համեստությունը չի խրախուսվում


Այն, որ հրաշք եմ գործել...
Որ կարող եմ ստեղծագործել,
Նվիրվել, սիրել առանց սիրվելու,
Գիտեմ ես բաշխել, նվիրվել, ներել,
Բայց հեշտ չէ էլի կյանքը ինձ համար...
Երջանիկ եղեք, մեկմեկու սիրեք, սա է երևի ցանկություն բարի, 
Թող միշտ կատարվի... :Think:

----------


## comet

Էս ինչ բուլկի աղջիկ ես :Think: 
Հիմա չգիտեմ դա հաջող, թե անհաջող կոմպլիմենտ համարեմ :Think: 
 :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Dayana

իմ ստացած ամենաօրիգինալ կոմպլեմենտը սա էր՝
*Մազերոդ ոնց որ սարից իջնող ոչխարների հոտ լինի*  :LOL:  ասելա իմ կուրսեցիներց մեկը, ով ինձ հետո երկու ժամ բացատրում ու համոզում էր, որ դա իրա լավագույն կոմպլեմենտնա  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (21.12.2013), Freeman (09.10.2010), Jarre (16.05.2010), Lev (16.09.2011), Meme (16.05.2010), Valentina (15.04.2013), Yevuk (16.05.2010), Արևածագ (16.05.2010), Հայուհի (23.05.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

Ինձ մի շատ լավ աղջիկ ( :Love: ) մի անգամ ասաց, որ ինձ ավելի շատ ոչ թե իմ այսօրվա մասնագիտությամբ է պատկերացնում, այլ, ասենք, Գուչիի կամ Դիորի գովազդներում որպես մոդել նկարվելիս  :Cool: : Բա՞  :Smile: :

----------


## Աբելյան

"Կյանք", մեկ էլ "սերըըըս"… :Love:  :Blush:

----------


## Rhayader

Վերջերս էր, սպասեք հիշեմ :LOL:  հա, «սպասի, շատ մեծ ա, ցավացնում ա» :Tongue:

----------

Freeman (09.10.2010), Leo Negri (16.05.2010), Skeptic (21.05.2010), VisTolog (16.05.2010)

----------


## Ռեդ

> Վերջերս էր, սպասեք հիշեմ հա, «սպասի, շատ մեծ ա, ցավացնում ա»


Ինչ-որ մեկին սրսկում էի՞ր մեծ ասեղով շպրիցով:  :Think:

----------

NetX (16.05.2010), Skeptic (21.05.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ինչ-որ մեկին սրսկում էի՞ր մեծ ասեղով շպրիցով:


Ինչ-որ իմաստով՝ կարելի ա և էդպես ասել :LOL:

----------

Freeman (09.10.2010)

----------


## lovely lady

Շատ է եղել, որ ասեն գեղեցիկ խոսքեր, բայց ամենաշատը ինձ դուր է եկել «My heart» արտահայտությունը:

*Մոդերատորական. Կարդացեք Ակումբի կանոնադրությունը։ Մասնավորապես ֆորումում արգելվում են լատիներեն տառերով հայերեն գրառումները: Եթե ինչ-որ պատճառով հայերեն մեքենագրելու հետ կապված դժվարություններ կան, ապա կարող եք օգտագործել ֆորումում ներդրված հայերեն մեքենագրման համակարգը,  Տրանսլիտի ձևափոխիչը կամ կարդացեք «Ինչպե՞ս գրել հայերեն» թեման: Կամ էլ օգտվեք Փոխարկիչից։

Գրառումը փոխարկվել է հայատառի:*

----------


## Firegirl777

Մայրիկիս միշտ էլ նմանեցրել են Սիլվա Կապուտիկյանին ու նրա ողջ կայնքի ընթացքում միշտ էլ եղել են դեպքեր երբ կամ հենց իրեն կամ իր մեջքի ետևում այդ անունն են տվել, նշելով որ նման է հայուհի բանաստեղծուհուն, բայց մի դեպք որին ինքս ականտես եղավ անցավ բոլորից առաջ իր յուրօրինակությամբ, Մայրիկիս հետ քայլում ենք փողոցում, դիմաիցից մի կին է գալիս, նայեց ու հենց այնպես, ի միջայլոց խոսքի ասես ասելուց լիներ.
- Այ կնիկ, տնաշեն, ինչ էլ Սիլվային նման ես...
Մոտ երկու րոպե չենք կարողանում սթափվել այնքան ոչ թե ասածից այլ ասելու ձևից, իսկ հետո պայթեց ծիծաղը ու մինչև տուն մի լավ ծիծաղեցինք, անընդհանտ հիշելով այդ խոսքերը.
Այ այդպիսի կոմպլիմենտ

----------


## Արևածագ

«Այնպես ես շողում, կարծես ներսումդ լույս է վառվում...» :Blush: : Սա հայերեն:
«Այնքան սիրուն ես, մտածեցի՝ անպայման թուրք կլինես...» :LOL:  Սա էլ մի ադրբեջանցի է ասել՝ ռուսերենով:

----------

Ariadna (21.05.2010), Meme (16.05.2010), Մանուլ (16.05.2010)

----------


## Meme

Ուրեմն ես էլ մի հատ հիշեցի,շաատ եմ ստանում կոմպլիմենտներ, առանց չամազանցնելու,բայց ամենաշատը,որ ինձ դուր է եկել դա «Ոնցոր ֆառֆռից տիկնիկ լինես»-ն է :Love:  :Blush:

----------


## Leo Negri

1-ին տեղ - "ՏԱԿԱՆՔ!!!!!" - շաաաատ մոտիկ մի մարդ, բազմիցս
2-րդ տեղ - "Ոնց որ դրախտի օձը լինես" -  ևս մի մոտիկ մարդ, չեմ հիշում, ինչ առիթով
3-րդ տեղ - "Լյով, դու գոնե նկատում ես աղջկեքը վրեդ ոնց են նայում?" - ապշած Արտյոմ, Հաղթանակի այգի, ինչ որ կարևոր թեմա քննարկելուց

----------

Meme (16.05.2010), Rhayader (16.05.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Դե, Լյով, ռազ էդքան անկեղծանում ենք, ես էլ գրեմ.
1) *«Աստվա՛ծ իմ»* (պատահական աղջիկ, որ դեմս դուրս եկավ Թումանյան-Սարյան խաչմերուկում գիշերվա 12-ին)
Շատ եմ սիրում, երբ ինձ այդպես են անվանում:
2) արդեն նշածս՝  *«սպասի, ախր շատ-շատ մեծ ա է, ցավացնում ա»* (ոչ պատահական աղջիկ)
3) *«Դե, ես չէի ուզի, որ իմ բոյֆրենդն ինձանից գեղեցիկ լինի»* (մինչև միրուք պահելս էր, բավականին սիմպո աղջիկ)

----------

Leo Negri (16.05.2010), Skeptic (21.05.2010), SSS (21.05.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

Հանճար  :Jpit:

----------


## Էլիզե

Ասում են՝ հմայիչ ժպիտ ունեմ... երևի ձեռք են առնում … :Dntknw:  :Dntknw:

----------


## Արևածագ

> իմ ստացած ամենաօրիգինալ կոմպլեմենտը սա էր՝
> *Մազերոդ ոնց որ սարից իջնող ոչխարների հոտ լինի*  ասելա իմ կուրսեցիներց մեկը, ով ինձ հետո երկու ժամ բացատրում ու համոզում էր, որ դա իրա լավագույն կոմպլեմենտնա


Հաճոյախոսությունն իսկապես լավն է, մանավանդ, որ այն Սողոմանի «Երգ - երգոցի» տողի նմանությամբ է. «Քո վարսերը նման են այծերի հօտերի, որոնք իջնում են Գաղաադից» ։

----------


## Meme

հաա մոռացա ասեմ,ասում են նաև, որ _թշիդ փոսիկը շաատ սիրունա_ :Blush:

----------

A.r.p.i. (13.06.2010), unknown (23.06.2010), Էլիզե (18.05.2010)

----------


## Մանուլ

«Ոնց որ չարաճճի երեխա լինես». ես սա ընդունեցի որպես կոմլիմենտ  :Jpit: : 
 «Ոնց որ արև լինես»  :Smile: :
 «Ոնց որ էն մուլտիկի միջի "львёнок"-ը լինես /Я на солнышке лежу/. ես սա էլ ընդունեցի որպես կոմլիմենտ  :LOL: :
 ...
Բայց սրանք հեչ:

 Ստացածս կոմպլիմենտներից ամենաօրիգինալը 2-ն են, բայց չեմ ասի  :LOL: : Իհարկե, եթե դրանք համարենք կոմպլիմենտ, որովհետև իմ մտքով չէր անցնի, որ դրանք կոմպլիմենտներ են, եթե կոմպլիմենտ անողները չասեին  :Jpit: :

----------


## Lord

«ՎՆԱՍ» հուսով եմ որ ասողները որպես կոմպլիմենտ են ասում

----------

A.r.p.i. (13.06.2010), VisTolog (16.05.2010), Yevuk (16.05.2010), Աբելյան (16.05.2010)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Միանշանակ հաճոյախոսություն էր, ոչ թե ճշմարտություն, բայց շատ ուրախացա, երբ ընկերներիցս մեկը 21-ամյակիս ասաց.
-Աշխարհի ամենասիրված աղջկա ծնունդը շնորհավոր...

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Հենց նոր վերջին 4 ամսվա ամենահաճելի խոսքերն ստացա։ Իմ հրաշք Գինոսյանից :Love: ։ Ես գրել էի, որ գիտեմ, որ եսասիրություն է նրանից պահանջել, որ մեզ շատ ժամանակ հատկացնի։ Ուղղակի ես շատ եսասեր եմ :-(  Ու իրեն շատ եմ սիրում
Իսկ նա գրեց.
«Ես էլ քեզ եմ շատ սիրում, դու լավ մարդ ես, ու կփորձեմ մի քիչ նաև իմ եսասիրության պատճառով քեզ շատ տեսնել»...  :Blush:

----------

CactuSoul (26.04.2011)

----------


## Rhayader

> հաա մոռացա ասեմ,ասում են նաև, որ _թշիդ փոսիկը շաատ սիրունա_


Մի աղջիկ գիտեմ, էդ իրա քթանցքների մասին էին ասել: «Թշիդ փոսիկը շատ սիրուն ա»:

----------


## SSS

Ինձ համար ամենասիրելի հաճոյախոսություններն են' իսկական ընկերս, քեզ հետ էնքան հեշտ ա...
Աբսուրդի հասնողնեի շարքից մի քանիսը.
Քայլում եմ փողոցով.
_Արա էս աղջիկը *ապոկալիպսիս ա* :Unsure: 
***
_Քուրս ինչ պարզ ճակատ ունես ::}: 
*** 
Էս մեկն էլ գրեմ,իմ "ամենասիրածնա"

-Տղեք հլը նայեք էս աղջիկը թարթի*նջն*երը ֆենելա :LOL:

----------

A.r.p.i. (13.06.2010), Ariadna (21.05.2010), Chilly (21.05.2010), Life (21.05.2010), Meme (21.05.2010), Miss Elegance (21.05.2010), Skeptic (21.05.2010), Ungrateful (21.05.2010), unknown (23.06.2010), VisTolog (23.06.2010), Աբելյան (21.05.2010), Արամ (16.08.2010), Արևածագ (14.07.2010), Երկնային (13.06.2010), Ձայնալար (21.05.2010)

----------


## AniwaR

Դե լավ, բոլորը թիթիզացան, մի քիչ էլ ես թիթիզանամ, թե չէ հեսա կասեն «տուտուզիկ»-ից էն կողմ ինձ էլ ուրիշ կոմպլիմենտ չեն անում: :LOL:  :Blush:  

Դեռ Գյումրիում էի ապրում էդ ժամանակ, 9-րդ դասարան, ինչքան հիշում եմ: Ինչ-որ տեղ էի գնացել ու տուն հետ դառնալուց, մի շենք կար, դրա մոտով էի անցնում միշտ: Ու էդ օրը դրսում՝ շենքի դիմաց, 2 տղա երեխեք էին կանգնած՝ ինձանից 4-5 տարի փոքր (էդ տարիքում դա հսկայական տարբերություն ա :Smile:  ), ես քայլում էի դեպի իրենց, նայեցին իմ կողմը, ու մեկը դարձավ ընկերոջը, թե. «Ծո՜, հըլը նայի ինչղ սիրուն աղջիկ է :Love: »:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :Blush:  Էդպես, ասվածը հասցեագրված էր Ծո-ին, բայց շատ բարձր ստացվեց, ես էլ լսեցի: Դե համոզված էի, որ ես եմ, մոտակայքում էլ ոչ ոք չկար, ու ինձ էին նայում: 

Էսենց, շատ անկեղծ էր ու անմիջական, դրա համար միշտ հիշում եմ, ու դեմքիս ժպիտ ա գալիս: )) Հուսով եմ՝ իրենց ճաշակը տեղն էր էլի:  :Jpit:

----------

A.r.p.i. (13.06.2010), CactuSoul (26.04.2011), Life (21.05.2010), Meme (21.05.2010), Skeptic (21.05.2010), SSS (21.05.2010), unknown (23.06.2010), Հայուհի (23.05.2010), Շինարար (21.05.2010), Ռուֆուս (21.05.2010)

----------


## Meme

> Մի աղջիկ գիտեմ, էդ իրա քթանցքների մասին էին ասել: «Թշիդ փոսիկը շատ սիրուն ա»:





 :LOL: Չէ,իմ կոմպլիմենտը իհարկե այտերիս վրայի փոսիկի մասին էր

----------


## Meme

> Մի աղջիկ գիտեմ, էդ իրա քթանցքների մասին էին ասել: «Թշիդ փոսիկը շատ սիրուն ա»:





 :LOL: Չէ,իմ կոմպլիմենտը իհարկե այտերիս վրայի փոսիկի մասին էր

----------


## Հայուհի

Սիր, ժպիտդ նենց եմ սիրում :Love: 
 :Blush:

----------

Meme (13.06.2010)

----------


## Արևհատիկ

Երեկ մազերս կտրել եմ ու դրանից հետո ով տեսնում ա, ասում ա «սազում ա շա՜տ», «սիրունացել ես» և այլն :Jpit: 
Բայց ամենաշատը քեռիիս տղայի ասածը ինձ դուր եկավ. «ուխ, սիմպո ես» :Love: 


Էնքան ասեցին ես էլ եմ արդեն հավատում  :LOL:

----------

A.r.p.i. (23.06.2010), SSS (14.07.2010), Yevuk (24.06.2010), Էլիզե (14.07.2010), Ժունդիայի (23.06.2010), Ինչուիկ (23.06.2010), Հայուհի (14.07.2010)

----------


## Հայուհի

Մի քանի օր առաջ Պոլիտեխնիկի դասախոսներից մեկը ինձ ասաց.
- Պարոնյանը մի հատ լավ խոսք ուներ ՝ «Ոչ բռով ջուր խմելուց կկշտանաս, ոչ էլ սիրուն աղջկա հետ խոսելուց» :Blush:

----------

Lion (14.07.2010), Արևածագ (14.07.2010), Ֆոտոն (14.07.2010)

----------


## SSS

Երկու օր առաջ գնում եմ աշխատանքի,մեր շենքի մոտ բեռնատարի նման մի մեքենայա կանգնած...ու ես գրեթե քսվելով ստիպված եմ անցնել...մեկ էլ վերևից իջնող դեմք եմ տեսնում(դե մեքենան բարձր էր),ռոմանտիկ ու սեքսուալ մի հայացք և խոսքեր, որոնց ողջ կյանքս էի սպասել.
-Քուրիիիիկ,,մազերդ ինչ որակով են :Huh: 

Բա չասեի, հլա մի բոյիս նայի բուսաթիս :Sad: ... մազերս :Beee:

----------

A.r.p.i. (14.07.2010), Lord (14.07.2010), Meme (18.03.2012), Արևածագ (14.07.2010), Ժունդիայի (14.07.2010), Ինչուիկ (27.07.2010), Հայուհի (14.07.2010), Ֆոտոն (15.07.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Վարսավիր ա եղել հաստատ: Նորմալ տղամարդը կասի գեղեցիկ, սեքսուալ … որակովը ո՞րս ա,  հո բոթաս չի  :LOL:

----------

Gayl (30.10.2010), Hda (15.07.2010), SSS (15.07.2010), Ինչուիկ (27.07.2010)

----------


## aerosmith

լավ ուրեմն էսօր նկարիս տակ մեկը քոմմենթ էր գրել
"ԸՆկերուհիդ ինչ բախտավորա"
ես տենց էլ չջոկեցի թե էդ աղջիկը որտեղից մտածեց որ ես ընկերուհի ունեմ  :Think:

----------

Meme (24.09.2010), Հայուհի (14.07.2010)

----------


## Ժունդիայի

Չգիտեմ հաջող ա, թե զվարճալի, բայց տատուցս էմ ստացել մի անգամ… :Lol2: 

-բալա ջան, ինշխոր աղճիգ էղնիս.... :Love: 
-իիի՜ի տաաաա՜աաա՞տ... :Shout: 
- :Stop:  մա՜աաշկըըդ

----------

Ariadna (15.07.2010), Lion (14.07.2010), Meme (16.07.2010), Moonwalker (26.04.2013), Reh32 (26.10.2010), Ribelle (31.08.2010), SSS (15.07.2010), Աթեիստ (27.07.2010), Արևածագ (14.07.2010), Բարեկամ (15.07.2010), Ինչուիկ (27.07.2010), Լեո (16.08.2010), Նաիրուհի (04.09.2010), ՆանՍ (15.07.2010)

----------


## Էլիզե

Ինձ մի անգամ մի պարմանի ասաց`
-Լավ ընտանիքից ես, դու էլ նենց ոչինչ, լավ աղջիկ ես *Է*րևում, կուզեի *կնիկս* քո նման լիներ....  :LOL: 

_Փաստորեն` նենց ոչինչ աղջիկ եմ  ...  լացելու բան է, իսկ ես ծիծաղում եմ_  :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (04.09.2010), Magic-Mushroom (15.07.2010), Meme (16.07.2010), SSS (15.07.2010), Ինչուիկ (27.07.2010), Հայուհի (08.08.2010), Հարդ (26.07.2010)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

1,Երեւի *Լեւոն Տեր Պետրոսյանի* կողմից
-Բայց ծնողներդ քեզ ինչ գեղեցիկ են ստեղծել,շատ գեղեցիկ կապույտ աչքեր ունես

ես այդ ժամանակ շատ ուրխացա,քիթս բարձր ման էի գալիս :Hands Up: 

2,*Հասմիկ Կարաբետյանի* կողմից,միամիտ նկարվելուց ձեռքս կպել էր նրա կուռծքին,ես կարմրել էի,նա ասաց
-Ինչ գեղեցիկ ես երբ հուզվում ես,մի ամանչի :LOL: 

3,*Կենսաբանության ուսուցչուհուս* կողմից
-Եթե Էրկիը չի բողոքում որ 4 է ստացել,ապա բոլորդ լռեք :Wink: 

4,*Կոբզոնի* կողմից
-Դու շատ խելացի երիտասրդ ես,քեզ մեծ ապագ է սպասվում :Tongue: 

5,*Կարմիր* բերետավորների հրամանատարի կողմից
-Տղես եկավ

6,*Ավետ Բարսեղյանի* կողմից
-Դու անձնագրի կարիք չունես,քո դեմքը անձնագիր է :Cool:

----------

..Ando.. (15.07.2010), Gayl (30.10.2010), Meme (16.07.2010), Moonwalker (29.04.2011), Sona_Yar (28.07.2010), Yellow Raven (15.07.2010), Արամ (16.08.2010), Արևհատիկ (20.07.2010), Ժունդիայի (15.07.2010), Ինչուիկ (27.07.2010), Հայուհի (08.08.2010), Հինատա (15.07.2010), Մանուլ (26.07.2010), Ֆոտոն (15.07.2010)

----------


## Sophie

> լավ ուրեմն էսօր նկարիս տակ մեկը քոմմենթ էր գրել
> "ԸՆկերուհիդ ինչ բախտավորա"
> ես տենց էլ չջոկեցի թե էդ աղջիկը որտեղից մտածեց որ ես ընկերուհի ունեմ


Չես հասկացե՞լ ակնարկա արել :LOL:

----------

Meme (16.07.2010), ՆանՍ (15.07.2010)

----------


## ՆանՍ

Երեկ մտել էի խանութ, ժպտալով բան հարցրեցի, մեկ էլ վաճառող կինն ասեց` վայ ազիզ ջան էս ինչ սիրուն ես էս  բրեկետներովդ , ոնցոր բռլյանտներ լինեն ատամներիդ շարած, չհանես էլի, թող  տենց մնա միշտ :LOL:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (15.07.2010), Meme (16.07.2010), Ինչուիկ (27.07.2010), Հայուհի (08.08.2010)

----------


## Aware

Ամենահաջողը չգիտեմ, բայց ամենաօրիգինալը էն էր ,որ մի աղջիկ ասաց. <<Զիդանի դիմագծերն ունես>>...Քանի որ Զիդանը ամենասիրածս ֆուտբոլիստն ա(կոմպլիմենտ անողը չգիտեր), իմ համար վերջն էր էդ կոմպլիմենտը:

----------


## Դեկադա

> Չգիտեմ հաջող ա, թե զվարճալի, բայց տատուցս էմ ստացել մի անգամ…
> 
> -բալա ջան, ինշխոր աղճիգ էղնիս....
> -իիի՜ի տաաաա՜աաա՞տ...
> - մա՜աաշկըըդ


Հա դե ճիշտ ա ասել էլի: :Smile: 

մաշկդ նկատի ունեմ :LOL:

----------

Ինչուիկ (27.07.2010), Հայուհի (08.08.2010)

----------


## Էլիզե

Եղբորս տղան մի անգամ ինձ ասաց.
-Հորքուր, դու նենց լավն ես, ոնց որ տղա լինես...  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (04.09.2010), Meme (16.08.2010), Արևածագ (16.08.2010), Մանուլ (16.08.2010), ՆանՍ (16.08.2010), Շինարար (04.09.2010), Ուլուանա (17.08.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

-Տվար :Jpit:

----------

*e}|{uka* (16.08.2010), Ariadna (04.09.2010), Inna (04.09.2010), Meme (16.08.2010), VisTolog (17.08.2010), Արամ (16.08.2010), Սլիմ (06.10.2010)

----------


## Meme

-Ֆիգուրադ,կառուցվածքդ ոնցոր գծած լինի :Shok: 
-Քո նմանները էնքան քիչ են,հազար տարին մեկ են ծնվում :Love: 

Դե ես էլ :Blush:

----------


## Nare-M

_Իմ մտերիմ ընկերներից մեկը ինձ միշտ "հրեշտակ", "հրաշք աղջիկ" է ասում: Մի քանի անգամ էլ ասել է- "Զարմացած եմ, որ նման սրտով, նամանավանդ աղջիկ կա…" (թե ինչու, "նամանավանդ աղջիկ", այդպես էլ լավ չհասկացա): Մի անգամ էլ ասաց թե "Քո երկու աշխարհը (աչքերս) ամեն ինչ պատմում են քո մասին…"_

----------

Ժունդիայի (16.08.2010)

----------


## Արամ

ինչ իմաստ կա այս բոլոր կոմպլիմենտերը այստեղ գրելու՞ ըստ իս ետի մի փոքրիկ պարկա որտեղ այդ հիանալի զգացմունքներն են որը ստացել ես դրանք լցելու, դա բոլորին ասել, ըստ իս գեղեցիկ չի։

----------

Gayl (30.10.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ստացածս լավագույն կոմպլիմենտներից մեկը, որն, ի դեպ, լսել եմ տարբեր մարդկանցից. «Դու իմ խիղճն ես»։

----------

Արևածագ (17.08.2010), Էլիզե (17.08.2010), Նաիրուհի (25.10.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

Քանի շատ չեն հնացել, ասեմ. վերջերս մի քանի հոգի կրկնել են «դու դեմք ես» կոմպլիմենտը: Նաև (սրա համար եմ թեման մտել) մի հովոտ օր, երբ թեթևակի քամի էր փչում, գործընկերներիցս մեկը, աշխատավայրի բակում կանգնած, ասաց՝ «Քեզ քամին սազում ա»: Քանի որ ինձ դուր է գալիս ներդաշնակ լինել բնության հետ, ես միանգամից ու մեկընդմիշտ ընդունեցի դա՝ իբրև կոմպլիմենտ :Blush: :

----------

VisTolog (04.09.2010), Արևհատիկ (04.09.2010), Երկնային (04.09.2010), Ժունդիայի (04.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (25.10.2010), Շինարար (04.09.2010)

----------


## romanista

սիրածս աղջկա կողմից՝
- դու աննորմալ ես :Hands Up:  :LOL:

----------

Inna (04.09.2010), Meme (24.09.2010)

----------


## Չախալ

Բժիշկը թոքերիս ռենգենը նայելուց ասեց, որ նօրածնի թոքեր ունոմ:Ըտենց կոմպլիմենտ ես առաջին անգամ եմ ստացել ու ետ բոցաաաաաաաաա :LOL:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Բժիշկը թոքերիս ռենգենը նայելուց ասեց, որ նօրածնի թոքեր ունոմ:Ըտենց կոմպլիմենտ ես առաջին անգամ եմ ստացել ու ետ բոցաաաաաաաաա


 Բա որ տենց ա, ինչի՞ էիր տարել մոտը :Think:  :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (26.04.2011), Պոզիտրոն (04.09.2010)

----------


## Պոզիտրոն

> Բա որ տենց ա, ինչի՞ էիր տարել մոտը


Աշկիս կամիսիայի ա գնացել: Ետ դեպքում դա հեչել կոմպլիմենտ չի դա ուղղակի դատարկ խոսքեր են

----------

Reh32 (26.10.2010)

----------


## Արամ

իսկ իմ թոքերը դիակի թոքերի հետ համեմատած մեռած վիճակում է

----------


## Արևհատիկ

Մի քանի օր առաջ մորքուրիս թոռնիկը խաղում էր: Մեկ էլ չգիտեմ ինչ հիշեց, եկավ, թե.
-Դու արև ես, դու բոլորին ջերմացնում ես :Jpit: 

Սենց հաջող կոմպլիմենտ մենակ փոքրիկ երեխան կաներ  :Rolleyes:

----------

BeatleMan (12.02.2011), Inna (27.10.2010), Kita (25.10.2010), Moonwalker (26.04.2013), Smokie (11.11.2010), Արևածագ (06.10.2010), Դատարկություն (06.10.2010), Ինչուիկ (07.10.2010), Հայուհի (06.10.2010), Հարդ (06.10.2010), Ձայնալար (07.10.2010), ՆանՍ (09.10.2010), Պոզիտրոն (06.10.2010)

----------


## Հարդ

Կարծեմ մենահամերգիցս հետո էր, մեկը մոտեցավ, ասեց. էդ փոքր գործիքից տենց մեծ ձայն ո՞նց ե կարողանում հանել: :Blush:

----------

Inna (27.10.2010), Lianik (06.10.2010), Maxpayne (09.10.2011), Moonwalker (08.10.2010), VisTolog (06.10.2010), Արևածագ (06.10.2010), Արևհատիկ (07.10.2010), Հայուհի (25.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (25.10.2010), ՆանՍ (09.10.2010), Պոզիտրոն (06.10.2010)

----------


## Meme

Տատիկս երեկ ակնոցները աչքերին դնելուց հետո ասաց.
-Ինչ գեղեցիկ փայլուն աչքեր ունե՜ս բալեեես,-ես զարմացած,
- Տաաատ իմ աչքերը նոր ես տեսնում,
-Դե բալես ակնոցով ուրիշա,իսկ առանց ակնոց սովորական աչքեր են էլի :Smile: 
Բաաա :Tongue:  :Blush:

----------

Ariadna (25.10.2010), Freeman (09.10.2010), Inna (27.10.2010), unknown (25.10.2010), Ձայնալար (07.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (06.10.2010), ՆանՍ (09.10.2010), Պոզիտրոն (06.10.2010)

----------


## Սլիմ

Անցյալ տարի գնացել էի ընդհանուր ստուգման, բժշկուհին ոչինչոտ աղջիկ էր, հարցրեց. 
-ում մոտ եք վիրահատել քիթը? 
-ինչի լավ չի ստացվել?
-չէ շատ բնականա :Smile: 
կոսվեննի կոմպլիմոնտ էր, բայց ես ինձ ահագին լավ զգացի: Կանանց արած կոմպլիմենտներից ավելի լավ եմ զգում ինձ, հաստատ գիտեմ, որ կուտ չի :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (25.10.2010), Jarre (26.04.2011), Lord (06.10.2010), Ungrateful (30.10.2010), VisTolog (06.10.2010), Արևածագ (06.10.2010), Բարեկամ (09.10.2010), Ինչուիկ (07.10.2010), Ձայնալար (07.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (06.10.2010), Ուլուանա (07.10.2010), Պոզիտրոն (06.10.2010)

----------


## Lion

Հակառակորդ փաստաբանի կողմից.

- *Այսբերգ,*, կպնում ես ու խորտակում...

 :Smile:

----------

Freeman (09.10.2010), Meme (08.10.2010), Moonwalker (08.10.2010), Արևածագ (07.10.2010), Դեկադա (07.10.2010), Հարդ (07.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (25.10.2010), ՆանՍ (09.10.2010)

----------


## Lord

Ակումցիներից մեկից են ստացել
- զզվում եմ քեզանից :Jpit:

----------


## VisTolog

Ակումբցիներից մեկից եմ ստացել ու կարծում եմ քեզ էլ ա էդ նույն մարդն ասել :Jpit: 
- սերս  :Yea:

----------

Jarre (26.04.2011), Rhayader (31.10.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

Վերջին «ստացածս կոմպլիմենտն» օրիգինալ էր, էդպիսին դեռ չէի լսել: Քայլում էի Մաշտոցի պողոտայով, երբ խաչմերուկից երկու տղա շրջվեցին: Հասցրի միայն մեկի դեմքի ժպիտը տեսնել, մի տեսակ պայծառացավ էդ տղան, ու լսեցի մյուսի ձայնը. «Էս ի՜նչ գործ ա…»: Երևի Աստծո գործ նկատի ուներ, չգիտեմ :Jpit: :

----------

*e}|{uka* (25.10.2010), A.r.p.i. (31.10.2010), Chilly (25.10.2010), Jarre (26.04.2011), Kita (25.10.2010), Lord (25.10.2010), Meme (25.10.2010), Yeghoyan (25.10.2010), Yevuk (30.10.2010), Արևածագ (25.10.2010), Արևհատիկ (30.10.2010), Բարեկամ (26.10.2010), Հարդ (25.10.2010), Հրատացի (27.10.2010), Մանուլ (11.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (25.10.2010), Շինարար (25.10.2010)

----------


## Ungrateful

Վերջին 2 օրվա ընթացքում, ստացա մինչ օրս ստացած ամենա օրիգինալ կոմպլիմենտներից 2-ը /եթե ոչ ամենա օրիգինալները/`
1. «Քեզ երբևէ ասել ե՞ն, որ դու ահավոր սեքսոտ ուղեղ ունես:»
2. «Բայց դու նենց լավ էլ симпатичное дитя:» (հեղինակը մի աղջիկ էր, որն երկրորդ ապօրինի զավակիս հասակակիցն է :Unsure:  :Jpit: )

Հ.Գ. Նկատել եմ, որ սենց մանրուքներով աչքս ընկած մարդիք երկար են հիշվում :Good: :

----------

Արևածագ (30.10.2010)

----------


## Մանանա

վաաայ, ասեմ? մի օր (վաղուց) ակումբցիներից մեկն ինձ անվանեց "դյուրասել կուլ տված տարօրինակ արարած" :LOL:  շատ օրիգինալ էր

----------

A.r.p.i. (31.10.2010), CactuSoul (11.11.2010), Kita (31.10.2010), Lord (31.10.2010), Morg (08.12.2010), Reh32 (12.11.2010), Rhayader (31.10.2010), Արևհատիկ (31.10.2010), Ինչուիկ (08.12.2010), Հայուհի (11.11.2010), Հարդ (31.10.2010), Մանուլ (11.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (31.10.2010), ՆանՍ (11.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (31.10.2010), Սլիմ (11.11.2010)

----------


## 6-oper

Դաժանս ............

----------


## Jarre

Տնաշեն էնքան բոյով ես, որ էրեխուս գրկում ես բարձրությունից սիրտը խառնում ա  :LOL:

----------

Adriano (14.12.2010), Amaru (14.12.2010), aragats (07.01.2012), Ariadna (11.11.2010), CactuSoul (11.11.2010), Chuk (11.11.2010), E-la Via (06.12.2010), einnA (11.11.2010), erexa (12.11.2010), Farfalla (11.11.2010), Gayl (11.11.2010), helium (11.11.2010), Inna (08.12.2010), Lord (13.11.2010), Maxpayne (09.10.2011), Meme (11.11.2010), Moonwalker (11.11.2010), murmushka (11.11.2010), paniaG (11.11.2010), rainbow (11.11.2010), SSS (12.11.2010), Tig (12.11.2010), Ungrateful (11.11.2010), Valentina (11.11.2010), VisTolog (11.11.2010), Yeghoyan (11.11.2010), Yevuk (08.12.2010), Արամ (08.12.2010), Արևածագ (11.11.2010), Արևհատիկ (12.11.2010), Դեկադա (14.12.2010), Երվանդ (11.11.2010), Էլիզե (12.11.2010), Ինչուիկ (08.12.2010), Հայկօ (11.11.2010), Հայուհի (11.11.2010), Հարդ (11.11.2010), Մանանա (13.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (12.11.2010), ՆանՍ (11.11.2010), Ուլուանա (11.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (11.11.2010), Սլիմ (11.11.2010), Ֆրեյա (11.11.2010)

----------


## paniaG

Որ ժպտում էս լուսարձակում ես :Blush: 
աղջիկ էր ասողը չէր ղաբի...երեվի :LOL:

----------

erexa (12.11.2010), Jarre (03.04.2011), Lianik (11.11.2010), Lord (06.12.2010), Meme (11.11.2010), Արևածագ (11.11.2010), ՆանՍ (12.11.2010)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Ամենաշատը այս մեկն է հիշվել` с такими глазищами одна дорога - в кино:

----------

Jarre (03.04.2011), Արևածագ (11.11.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Որ ժպտում էս լուսարձակում ես
> աղջիկ էր ասողը չէր ղաբի...երեվի


Ո՞վ իմանա :Blush:

----------


## Leo Negri

Էսօր, մի քանի ժամ առաջ, սինգապուրցի մարքեթինգի դասախոսի կողմից:

Anand: "You do martial arts?"
Leo Negri: "How do you know?"
Anand: "Your posture betrays you."
Leo Negri:  :Shok: 

Մոտավոր թարգմանություն: Ասումա բա էս չլինի ինչոր մարտարվեստ ես անում: Ասում եմ հա, ինչ իմացաք: Ասումա` կեցվածքիցդ էրևումա: 
Էլ չասեմ, ինչ հաճելի էր նման բան լսելը: Խոսալուց պարզվեց, որ ինքնել ուեչի րյու կարատեի սև գոտիա:

----------

Amaru (14.12.2010), AniwaR (12.11.2010), Ariadna (26.11.2010), Մանանա (13.11.2010)

----------


## Անտիգոնե

-Խաղաղ եք ինչպես ծովը:
( :Think: )

----------

erexa (12.11.2010), Jarre (03.04.2011), MaryMay (25.01.2011), Meme (12.11.2010), Արևածագ (12.11.2010)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Իմ ավելի շուտ Կորյունչիկի ստացած ամենահաջող կոմպլիմենտը.

- Տղայիդ տեսնելով գիտես ի՞նչ մտածեցի: Ժամանակն է աղջիկ ունենալու:

----------

Jarre (03.04.2011), Moonwalker (24.08.2011), One_Way_Ticket (06.12.2010), VisTolog (26.11.2010), Արամ (08.12.2010), Արևածագ (06.12.2010), Հայուհի (26.11.2010), ՆանՍ (15.12.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> Դաժանս ............


Սադիստս: :Love:

----------


## Հայուհի

Մի քանի օր առաջ ոմն ակումբցուց ստացած կոմպլիմենտ՝ 



> Շատ լավն ես, ուղղակի շատ վատն ես


Հիմա մտածում եմ՝ էդ ամենահաջողնա, թե՞ ամենաանհաջողը :Think:

----------

Jarre (03.04.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

Զզվանք: :Jpit:

----------


## Հարդ

Երեկ, ակումբցուց (էս անվանումից կարգին կխնդաս աչքիս :LOL: )
-Բայց նման ես... (Նիկոլաս Քեյջին)
 :Love:

----------

Jarre (03.04.2011)

----------


## Morg

ջրի կաթիլի պես պարզ էս :Love:

----------

Jarre (03.04.2011), Meme (14.12.2010)

----------


## MaryMay

"Դու, իհարկե, ունես թերություններ, ու ես մի օր կգտնեմ դրանք"  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (15.12.2010), CactuSoul (15.12.2010), einnA (15.12.2010), Jarre (03.04.2011), Meme (14.12.2010), murmushka (14.12.2010), One_Way_Ticket (14.12.2010), Yevuk (15.12.2010), Արամ (24.01.2011), Մանուլ (14.12.2010), ՆանՍ (15.12.2010)

----------


## Vardanito

Իմ հետ չի պատահել,բայց ասեմ,ընկերս մի անգամ, իրանց դասարանի աղջկան ասաց,<<ոնց որ բանս լինես>>:Ուղիղ իմաստով չէր էլ ուզում ասել,այլ ուզում էր ասել կինս լինես

----------


## Rhayader

> <<ոնց որ բանս լինես>>


Սա քո ստացած լավագույն կոմպլիմե՞նտն է:

----------

Moonwalker (15.12.2010), VisTolog (14.12.2010), Հարդ (14.12.2010)

----------


## anahit96

Ան ջան ոնց որ հոլանդական վարդ լինես :LOL:

----------

Meme (15.12.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> Իմ հետ չի պատահել,բայց ասեմ,ընկերս մի անգամ, իրանց դասարանի աղջկան ասաց,<<ոնց որ բանս լինես>>:Ուղիղ իմաստով չէր էլ ուզում ասել,այլ ուզում էր ասել կինս լինես


Խի ուղիղ իմաստը ո՞րնա: :Jpit:

----------


## Vardanito

> Սա քո ստացած լավագույն կոմպլիմե՞նտն է:


Եթե հայերեն լավ կարդալ չգիտես ասեմ որ գրած է,եթե չալարես 2 տող կարդաս կտենաս,իսկ եթե կատակ անել չգիտես ետ արդեն քո պրոբլեմն ա,գնա սովորի

----------


## Արամ

> Ան ջան ոնց որ հոլանդական վարդ լինես


Շատ ես քեզ տանկացնում? :Xeloq:

----------


## AniwaR

Զատո սիրուն ծիծիկներ ունի: :Yea:

----------

Lord (23.01.2011)

----------


## anahit96

այսինքն.......ինչ ես ուզում ասես դրանով???

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Շատ ես քեզ *տանկ*ացնում?





> այսինքն.......ինչ ես ուզում ասես դրանով???


Anahit ջան երևի ուզում ա ասի,  որ  դու լաաաավ չաղ ես :LOL:

----------

Morg (15.12.2010), SSS (15.12.2010), VisTolog (01.10.2011), Արամ (15.12.2010)

----------


## anahit96

իիիիիիի ինչ չաղ??Ինձ սաղ օրը ասում են հաց կեր մի քիչ չաղացի

----------


## Ungrateful

> իիիիիիի ինչ չաղ??Ինձ սաղ օրը ասում են հաց կեր մի քիչ չաղացի


Որ ասում են՝ կեր:

----------

Արամ (15.12.2010)

----------


## anahit96

նիհար լավա.....

----------


## CactuSoul

Ամենաշատ տպավորվածներից մեկը.



> Դու իմ տեսած տխուր ժպիտներից ամենասիրուն տխուր ժպիտն ունես:


  :Love:  :Blush:

----------

Jarre (03.04.2011), Kuk (23.01.2011), murmushka (15.12.2010)

----------


## anahit96

Այսօր ընկերուհուս հետ կանգնած էինք ու մի հատ տղա/ինքը շատ լավ սովորող,ակնոցներով տղաներիցա/ մոտեցավ ու ասեց. <<Գիտես դու իմ կարդացած գրքերից ամենահաստն ու դժվարն էիր>>:Հիմա մենք ծիծաղում ենք,ինքը ասումա գիտեք այս խոսքերի համար ինչքան եմ մտածել`365 օր:

----------

Meme (23.01.2011), Morg (15.12.2010)

----------


## anahit96

ուղղված էր ընկերուհուս

----------


## Meme

Չգիտեմ հաջող էր,թե ոչ բայց այսօր երբ առաջին անգամ դրսում անջատեցի ականջակալներիս երգի ձայնը,միամիտ լսեցի,որ ասեցին.
-Նորաձևություննա քայլու՜մ,-նենց էլ գրագետ էր,ինքս զարմացել էի :Shok: ,համ ջղայնացա,որ լսեցի,համ ծիծաղս էր գալիս :Blush: 

Իսկ մի քանի օր առաջ մեկը այնքան մոտ կողքովս անցավ,ու էնքան բարձր ասաց,որ արդեն ականջակալներով լսեցի.
-Բայց ինչքա՜ն գեղեցիկ են ձեր աչքեր՜ը...էնքան էի ջղայնացել էդ տղայի վրա :Angry2: ,որ ամբողջ զայրութս խեղճ ընկերուհիներիս վրա եմ թափել :Blush: ախր պարտադիրա տեեենց բարձր ու մոտիկ համարյա գոռան ականջիս մեջ,այ էս մեկի վրա ավելի շատ էի ջղայնացել,բայց ընթանրապես ամաչեցի,էն էլ շատ :Blush:

----------

Դարք (24.01.2011)

----------


## Ձմերուկ

Ջրահարս  :Wink:

----------

Meme (26.01.2011)

----------


## Izzy

Ինձ արված ամենահաջողված հաճոյախոսությունը Ջրահարսն է եղել ,որը արել է իմ ուսուցիչը: :Smile:

----------


## Tianshi

> Ջրահարս





> Ինձ արված ամենահաջողված հաճոյախոսությունը Ջրահարսն է եղել ,որը արել է իմ ուսուցիչը:


Տարօրինակ զուգատիպություն թե ջրահարսների հավաքույթ? :Dance:

----------


## VisTolog

Արջուկ: :Jpit:

----------

Skeptic (31.01.2011)

----------


## Chilly

> Ջան անձամբ չգիտեմ, էն թեմայի մեջ էին գրել, առաջին կոմպլիմենտա, թե ամենալավ կոմպլիմենտ, լավ չեմ հիշոմ, բայց հաստատ 2 ռուսալկա կար:





> Ինձ արված ամենահաջողված հաճոյախոսությունը Ջրահարսն է եղել ,որը արել է իմ ուսուցիչը:


Հմմ...  :Smile:

----------

Freeman (26.01.2011), paniaG (26.01.2011), V!k (26.01.2011), Սլիմ (26.01.2011)

----------


## nune'

չեմ կարող կոնկրետ մեկը առանձնացրել, դրանք հա կրկնվում են ու յուրօրինակ մի բան չեմ կարող հիշել անկեղծ ասած...միայն մի բանն է հաստատ, եթե սիրելի անձնավորությունդա դա ասում, միշտ էլ ամենօրիգինալնա ու հաճելին :Hands Up:

----------


## Էլիզե

Սուսանիկ` "Ասի՛, դու իմ հորքո՞ւրն ես թե քույրի՞կս..."  :Dntknw:   :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (03.04.2011), Lion (01.02.2011), Valentina (30.01.2011), Նաիրուհի (31.03.2011), ՆանՍ (08.02.2011)

----------


## John

Ինչքանով ա հաջող, էդ դուք մտածեք, երեկ սպաներից մեկն ասեց 'ես հպարտ եմ, որ ծառայում եմ քեզ հետ նույն զորամասում'

----------

CactuSoul (30.01.2011), Inna (01.02.2011), Kita (31.01.2011), Lianik (30.01.2011), Lion (01.02.2011), murmushka (30.01.2011), Nare-M (09.02.2011), Sona_Yar (30.01.2011), Մանուլ (30.01.2011), Միքո (03.04.2011), ՆանՍ (08.02.2011)

----------


## Արամ

Ծիտ  :Love:  :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (30.01.2011), VisTolog (23.02.2011)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ստացածս վերջին «կոմպլիմենտի» չակերտները հանեմ հագից. այսօր ինձ անվանել են *մայրապետ* :Smile:  Մայրապետ չեմ, է, սուրբ եմ, սուրբ :Tongue:  :Jpit: 

( :Beee: )

----------

Jarre (03.04.2011), Արամ (30.01.2011), Նաիրուհի (31.03.2011)

----------


## "Green eyes"

Սիրուն աչքեր ունեմ,զմրուխտ են:

----------


## Malxas

Ինձ սովորաբար կոմպլիմենտներ չեն անում, բայց վերջերս ես մի աղջկա արեցի անակնկալից քիչ մնաց աթոռից ընկներ: Ես նրան կոչել էի *Տիեզերքի կենտրոն և խաղաղության ապաստարան*   :Smile:

----------

"Green eyes" (31.01.2011), Inna (01.02.2011), Jarre (03.04.2011), Lianik (31.01.2011), Lion (01.02.2011), Maxpayne (09.10.2011), Արևածագ (31.01.2011)

----------


## "Green eyes"

Ես կոմպլիմենտներ շատ եմ լսել,բայց ամեն մեկն էլ մյուսին նման չէր ու բոլորն էլ յուրահատուկ էին,ուղղակի ամենաշատը այս էր տպավորվել :

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ինձ սովորաբար կոմպլիմենտներ չեն անում, բայց վերջերս ես մի աղջկա արեցի անակնկալից *քիչ մնաց աթոռից ընկներ*: Ես նրան կոչել էի *Տիեզերքի կենտրոն և խաղաղության ապաստարան*


Ծիծաղի՞ց  :Blush: :

----------

Ariadna (31.01.2011), Freeman (31.01.2011), Inna (01.02.2011), Jarre (03.04.2011), Skeptic (31.01.2011), VisTolog (01.10.2011), Մանուլ (31.01.2011), Ռուֆուս (31.01.2011)

----------


## Malxas

> Ծիծաղի՞ց :


Իմ արած կոմպլիմենտներից կանայք սովորաբար չեն ծիծաղում, բայց եթե ուզում ես կարող ես կարդալ ու ծիծաղել  :Smile:

----------

Հայկօ (31.01.2011)

----------


## Հարդ

Այսօր. «Բարի սիրտ ունես, լավ կլինի»:
 :Rolleyes: 
Երբեք չէի մտածել էդ ուղղությամբ, լրիվ նորություն էր :Blush: :
Եթե անգամ մինչ էդ բարի չէր, բարիացավ Սիրտս լցվել էր :Rolleyes:

----------

Ambrosine (03.04.2011), CactuSoul (21.03.2011), erexa (16.03.2011), Inna (04.04.2011), Meme (30.03.2011), ՆանՍ (31.03.2011)

----------


## CactuSoul

Երեկ մասնագետն (չգիտեմ՝ գրիմյոր են անվանում, make-up անող, թե ոնց…) ասաց, որ շատ գեղեցիկ շրթունքներ ունեմ :Blush: 
Իսկ լուսանկարիչն ասաց, որ շատ ֆոտոգենիկ եմ, հետո էլ ավելացրեց, թե. «Շատ փիս մասնագիտություն ա, օրումեջ սիրահարվում եմ…» :LOL:  Ուրիշ պարագայում նման մտքից կվիրավորվեի, բայց տվյալ դեպքում ընդունեցի որպես կոմպլիմենտ :Pardon:  :Blush:

----------

Ambrosine (03.04.2011), Ariadna (03.04.2011), Chilly (30.03.2011), Jarre (03.04.2011), Katka (30.03.2011), Kita (30.03.2011), Lusinamara (16.10.2011), Maxpayne (18.08.2011), Meme (30.03.2011), Philosopher (01.04.2011), Quyr Qery (02.04.2011), Yevuk (03.04.2011), Հայկօ (30.03.2011), Հայուհի (30.03.2011), Մանուլ (30.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (31.03.2011)

----------


## Meme

էն օրը կուրսեցիներիցս մեկը,որին շատ եմ սիրում,ու հաստատ  կեղծավորություն արած չէր լինի ասումա.
-Հլը նայեք Մերիին,էնքան լավնա չայի հետ կծես ու խմես...
Ճիշտա շատ են օգտագործում այս կոմպլիմենտը,բայց ես  շա՜տ եմ սիրում...
Բա՞ որ ասում եմ չեն թողնում մի վայրկյան տխուր նստեմ :Blush: ...մի խոսքով լավն էր :Love:

----------

Universe (23.11.2011), Արևածագ (30.03.2011), ՆանՍ (31.03.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Հա մոռացա  ասեմ մեկ էլ ասում են.
-Մե՜եր նենց  հավես ես ծիծաղում,լսում եմ իմ ծիծաղնելա գալիս...
Բա որ ասում են Մե՛ր, էնքան եմ սիրում,որ ,անունս էլ արդեն ինձ համար դարձել է կոմպլիմենտ...

Հ.Գ.  Ինչքան էլ կարճ լինի մեկա գտնում են անուն կարճացնելու ձևը,մեկա ես սիրում եմ որ էդպես են ասում....*

----------

Annushka (04.04.2011), Universe (23.11.2011), Արևածագ (30.03.2011), Մանանա (31.03.2011), ՆանՍ (31.03.2011)

----------


## Lusinamara

Ինձ համար շատ համով կոմպլիմետ էր ՄԱՅՄՈՒՆ-ը  :LOL:  :Hands Up:  երբ ընդամենն ասում էր՝ ԻՄ ԼՈւՍԻՆ  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (03.04.2011), CactuSoul (31.03.2011), Gayl (31.03.2011), Meme (31.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (31.03.2011), ՆանՍ (31.03.2011)

----------


## Yevuk

Էսօր մի բժշիկ ինձ ասեց, որ շակալի (հայերենը չգիտեմ) աչքեր ունեմ:  :Jpit:  Կարծես թե լավ իմաստով էր:

----------

Maxpayne (18.08.2011)

----------


## Malxas

> Էսօր մի բժշիկ ինձ ասեց, որ շակալի (հայերենը չգիտեմ) աչքեր ունեմ:  Կարծես թե լավ իմաստով էր:


Իմ կարծիքով նա կովի աչքերի հետ է շփոթել: Կարծես այդ կենդանու աչքերն են գեղեցիկ համարվում   :Jpit:

----------


## Yevuk

> Իմ կարծիքով նա կովի աչքերի հետ է շփոթել: Կարծես այդ կենդանու աչքերն են գեղեցիկ համարվում


Չէ, հաստատ չէր շփոթել: Կովերը կարծես թե անտառներում չեն ապրում չէ՞: :Xeloq:

----------


## VisTolog

Սրտակեր: :Jpit:  Չեմ հիշում ով ու երբա ասել: :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (04.04.2011)

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Սրտակեր: Չեմ հիշում ով ու երբա ասել:


 Գայն է ասել,,,մի 2 շաբաթ առաջ...... :Tongue:  :Smile:

----------


## VisTolog

> Գայն է ասել,,,մի 2 շաբաթ առաջ......


 :LOL:  Իրան հիշում եմ, բայց ինքը չի եղել…

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Իրան հիշում եմ, բայց ինքը չի եղել…


Բա ով ա եղել,,,հլը պռիզնատ արի :LOL: .....լավ էլ հիշում ես..... :Tongue:

----------


## VisTolog

> Բա ով ա եղել,,,հլը պռիզնատ արի.....լավ էլ հիշում ես.....


Չէ, դու չես եղել, հետո՞ ինչ, որ կինս ես: :Tongue:  :LOL: 
Իսկականից չեմ հիշում ով ա եղել: :Beee:

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Չէ, դու չես եղել, հետո՞ ինչ, որ կինս ես:
> Իսկականից չեմ հիշում ով ա եղել:


Հա,,կինդ եմ,,,բա ոնց :LOL: ..... զատո մի հատ կոմպլիմենտ ինձ չես արել...... :Sad: ......

----------


## Malxas

> Չէ, հաստատ չէր շփոթել: Կովերը կարծես թե անտառներում չեն ապրում չէ՞:


Իհարկե անտառում չեն ապրում: Բայց ես չգիտեի, որ անտառի թեմա է շոշափվել  :Xeloq:

----------


## Հայուհի

> Իրան հիշում եմ, բայց ինքը չի եղել…


Կարողա ես էի՞ :Xeloq:

----------


## CactuSoul

Մարդիկ, եկել եմ՝ հետներդ կիսվեմ :Love: 
Այսօր ինձ համար շատ կարևոր մի մարդ ասաց. «Դու շատ լավ ու լուսավոր մարդուկ ես» :Love:  Էնքա՜ն լավ զգացի :Blush: …
Իսկ մի ուրիշ էլի շատ կարևոր մարդ ասաց, որ շատ սիրուն եմ, ոնց որ Վոնգ Կար Վայի ֆիլմերից լինեմ :Smile:  Յուրահատուկ կոմպլիմենտ էր ու հասավ մինչև հոգուս խորքը :Blush: :

----------

erexa (26.04.2011), Jarre (26.04.2011), Maxpayne (18.08.2011), Moonwalker (26.04.2011), Yevuk (26.04.2011), Նաիրուհի (26.04.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ես էլ կիսվեմ...  :Blush: 

Երկնքին էինք նայում։ Ասացի.
-Ինչ ափսոս, չէ՞, որ ոչ մի աստղ չկա...
-Երկնքում չկա, բայց իմ կողքին կա...
 :Blush:   :Love:

----------

Altair (26.04.2011), CactuSoul (26.04.2011), Jarre (26.04.2011), laro (06.10.2011), Lusinamara (16.10.2011), Meme (29.04.2011), Moonwalker (26.04.2011), RADIOmanyachka (26.05.2011), Shah (20.05.2011), Valentina (15.04.2013), Yellow Raven (26.04.2011), Yevuk (26.04.2011), Հայուհի (27.04.2011), ՆանՍ (02.05.2011)

----------


## Անահիտ

ինչ անձնական են ընդունում մարդիկ օդում ասած քաղցր խոսքերը…

----------


## Աբելյան

Վերջին 3 ամսվա ընթացքում էնքան եմ ստացել... :Love: 



> Симпатичный армянин!





> И ВСЁ ТАКИ КОТИК... МУРРР... МУР...





> Мужчин с ТАКИМИ глазами больше не бывает... СУПЕР))))





> Очень мужественный и обалденно красивый мальчик





> ММММ....КАКОЙ ПАРЕНЬ))))





> люблю молодых людей горячих...сама мусульманка





> супер парень


Չգիտեմ որ մեկն առանձնացնեմ: :Blush:

----------

armen9494 (04.09.2011), VisTolog (01.10.2011)

----------


## CactuSoul

> ինչ անձնական են ընդունում մարդիկ օդում ասած քաղցր խոսքերը…


 :Dntknw: 
Օրինակ ես օդում ասածները էստեղ գրում եմ միայն այն դեպքում, երբ յուրահատուկ ձևակերպում ունեն, բայց նաև նման դեպքերում նշում եմ, որ «օդում ասած» էր: Իսկ անձնական ընդունում եմ միայն նրանք, որոնք հատուկ մարդկանց կողմից են ասված:

Համ էլ՝ դե մեզ մի քիչ լավ զգանք, էլի՜ :Blush: …

----------

Jarre (26.04.2011), Նաիրուհի (26.04.2011)

----------


## Altair

Դու նրանցից տարբերվում ես:
Այսոր 27-րդ-ն էր

----------


## RADIOmanyachka

Ծնողներիս պես թանկ ես ինձ համար  :Friends:

----------

erexa (27.04.2011), Meme (29.04.2011)

----------


## anahit96

Երեկ ինձ ասեցին.«Աչքերդ նման են ծովի կապույտին,լազուր երկնքին»:  :Sad:  Բայց իմ աչքերը սև են

----------

aragats (27.04.2011), Lianik (27.04.2011), Meme (29.04.2011), Արամ (04.05.2011), Հայուհի (27.04.2011), ՆանՍ (29.04.2011)

----------


## ՆանՍ

Երեկ ստացել  եմ  կյանքիս մեջ  ամենաանակնկալ ու ամենահաճելի  *կոմպլիմենտը* :Love: . 5-րդ դասարանի մի  աղջնակ 5 րոպեում գրեց ակրոստիքոս իմ  մասին :Blush:  :LOL: 

*Ս*ևանը քո աչքերի մեջ է,
*Ո*րքան գեղեցիկ ես
*Ֆ*իազեդայի պես
*Ի*րական դու հրեշտակ
: :Jpit: 
 Շնորհակալ  եմ Լիանչիկ ջան, սա  ես կյանքում չեմ մոռանա...

----------

aragats (30.04.2011), erexa (03.05.2011), Lusinamara (16.10.2011), Meme (29.04.2011)

----------


## Ameli

Մի անգամ ինձ դասախոսներից մեկն ասացին . "Դու տառապում ես խրոնիկ քնքշությամբ"

----------

Meme (25.06.2011), Մինա (25.06.2011)

----------


## Meme

Մոռացել էի ասել...Երեկ եմ լսել.
–Բարև տաատ  ջան,ո՞նց ես,

-Բարև Արևս,Լուսինս :Love: ....Հենց դուռը ծեծեցիր լույսերը տվեցին :Shok:  :Love: բայց զատո ուրախացա :Tongue:

----------

Lusinamara (24.06.2011), ՆանՍ (04.05.2011)

----------


## Ariadna

Ընդհանրապես էս թեմայում չեմ գրում, ինձ համար մի տեսակ ծիծաղելի ա, երբ մարդիկ պատմում են, թե ով իրանց ոնց ա գովել  :LOL:  Բայց էս մեկը պետք ա գրեմ, հենց նոր եմ ստացել, ավելի շուտ նոր եմ կարդացել Կլօրիս շնորհավորանքների թեմայում՝ շնորհակալությունների մասում, սիրտս յուղ ա կապել  :Jpit: 



> Ախր էս Արիադնային շատ եմ սիրում, է : Համ էլ միակ աղջիկն ա, որ ավելի հումորով ա, քան Ձայնալարը: Հլը զգացեք՝ ի՜նչ եմ ասում: Ավելի հումորով քան Ձայնալարը : Ֆանտաստիկա ա:

----------

CactuSoul (04.05.2011), Chuk (04.05.2011), einnA (04.05.2011), Freeman (04.05.2011), Jarre (04.05.2011), Kita (04.05.2011), Lem (24.05.2011), murmushka (04.05.2011), Skeptic (24.05.2011), V!k (04.05.2011), Արամ (04.05.2011), Մանուլ (05.05.2011), Նաիրուհի (23.05.2011), ՆանՍ (04.05.2011), Ռուֆուս (04.05.2011)

----------


## AniwaR

Բժշկին «դարդերս» պատմելու ձևից բժիշկն ինձ հարցնում է.

- Բժշկականի ուսանո՞ղ եք:

 :Jpit:  Բժշկականի ուսանող չեմ: :Պ

----------

CactuSoul (24.05.2011), Freeman (24.05.2011), Lem (24.05.2011), Meme (24.05.2011), Skeptic (24.05.2011)

----------


## Meme

Երեկ եմ լսել,ու եկել եմ կիսվեմ ձեզ հետ
-Մե՛ր,էնքա՜ն լավ ձայն ունես,ու հավես ես խոսում,որ ժամերով կլսեմ քեզ,ու չեմ հոգնի,նենց համով ես խոսում :Love: ....  

Ավվ ջան շնորհակալ եմ :Blush: մի տեսակ չէի սպասում,ու էդ ավելի հաճելի էր,ու *համարում եմ ստացված և ամենահաջողներից մեկը*

----------

Lusinamara (24.06.2011), Yellow Raven (25.06.2011)

----------


## araqscomp

Որ նման եմ Սիրուշոյին,շատ հաճելի եր լսել,որովհետեվ մինչև այդ շատ էի սիրում նրան,որ իմացա,հատկապես:

----------

Meme (25.06.2011)

----------


## Մինա

Մի հազար տարի առաջ ասում էին ինչ նանարիկն ես,մի քիչ ուշ `ինչ լավ մաշկ ունես,ավելի ուշ `ինչ գեղեցիկ են աչքերդ,հիմա երևի շատ եմ դախացել :Beee: , մենակ լսում եմ.շնորհակալություն լավ խորհրդիդ համար: :Lol2:

----------

Ameli (25.06.2011), Ariadna (25.06.2011), Freeman (25.06.2011), Lem (27.06.2011), Lusinamara (25.06.2011), melancholia (14.08.2011), Meme (25.06.2011), Skeptic (25.06.2011), Yellow Raven (25.06.2011), Էլիզե (25.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (25.06.2011)

----------


## Ameli

> Մի հազար տարի առաջ ասում էին ինչ նանարիկն ես,մի քիչ ուշ `ինչ լավ մաշկ ունես,ավելի ուշ `ինչ գեղեցիկ են աչքերդ,հիմա երևի շատ եմ դախացել, մենակ լսում եմ.շնորհակալություն լավ խորհրդիդ համար:


Մեկ էլ՝ շնորհակալություն լավ գրառման համար  :Smile:  ուժեղ, համարձակ ու խելացի կին եք թվում  :Yes:

----------

Meme (25.06.2011), Մինա (25.06.2011)

----------


## Մինա

> Մեկ էլ՝ շնորհակալություն լավ գրառման համար  ուժեղ, համարձակ ու խելացի կին եք թվում


Չեմ թվում Ամելի ջան:Համ ուժեղ, համարձակ ու խելացի կին եմ,համ էլ շատ համեստ: :LOL:

----------

Ameli (26.06.2011), Yellow Raven (25.06.2011), Հայուհի (14.07.2011), Մանուլ (25.06.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ամենահաջող չգիտեմ, բայց ամենաօրիգինալը  :Jpit: 
- Հայացքիդ մեջ մայրական հոգատարություն կա:
Կամ նման մի բան, հիմա չեմ հիշում: Եթե շփոթել եմ, թող հեղինակն ուղղի  :LOL:

----------

Նարե91 (26.06.2011)

----------


## Universe

> Մի հազար տարի առաջ ասում էին ինչ նանարիկն ես,մի քիչ ուշ `ինչ լավ մաշկ ունես,ավելի ուշ `ինչ գեղեցիկ են աչքերդ,հիմա երևի շատ եմ դախացել, մենակ լսում եմ.շնորհակալություն լավ խորհրդիդ համար:


Դուք շա՜տ  լավ մաշկ ունեք, շատ գեղեցիկ աչքեր, շատ գեղեցիկ եք...  :Wink: 
Հաջող է՞ր... :Jpit:

----------

Մինա (26.06.2011)

----------


## Ameli

Իսկ " Ձեր ստացած ամենաանհաջող կոմպլիմենտը " թեմա չունենք? դա ավելի հետաքրքիր կլիներ  :Jpit:

----------


## Freeman

> Իսկ " Ձեր ստացած ամենաանհաջող կոմպլիմենտը " թեմա չունենք? դա ավելի հետաքրքիր կլիներ


Ես էս թեման եմ միշտ տենց կարդում  :Smile: 
Լավ որ օֆֆտոպ չլինի,ես էլ ասեմ՝ մենք երկու փիլիսոփայության դասախոս ունեինք,իրարից անկախ մեկն ասեց,որ ես փիլիսոփայական մտածելակերպ ունեմ,մյուսն էլ ասեց,որ պիտի փիլիսոփա դառնայի :Jpit:

----------


## Meme

*-Ի՜նչ արիստոկրատ տեսք ունես*... :Love:  :Tongue: տեսար դրեցիի...կհիշեմ էս կոմպլիմենտը,շաատ լավնաա

----------

erexa (31.07.2011), Lusinamara (14.07.2011), ՆանՍ (15.07.2011), Նարե91 (14.07.2011)

----------


## Վահե-91

մի հատ աներիկուհի ասեց "You have such beautiful eyes and such beautiful hair, mmm..." մինչև թարգմանեցի google translate-ով հետո իմ գրածը թարգմանեցի, արդեն ուշ էր, դուրս էր եկել կայքից  :LOL:

----------

Meme (19.09.2011)

----------


## AniwaR

Այ հիմա սենց նստած միտս եկավ. կոմպլիմենտը հետևյալն էր. «Քո մի մազի մեջ ավելի շատ երաժշտություն կա, քան իրենց բոլորի՝ միասին վերցրած»:  :Smile:  Լավն ա: Բայց չեմ հիշում ով էր ասողը: :/ Ինչ ափսոս:

----------

CactuSoul (02.08.2011), kyahi (16.08.2011)

----------


## Lusina

Միշտ նույն "հաջող" կոմպլիմենտը."Ինչ սիրուն աչքեր ունեք", միշտ նույն հիասթափեցնող պատասխանը."լինզաներ եմ կրում" :Jpit:

----------

Freeman (14.08.2011), John (31.07.2011), laro (06.10.2011), Lord (31.07.2011), melancholia (14.08.2011), Valentina (31.07.2011), Աբելյան (31.07.2011)

----------


## John

չգիտեմ ինչքանով ա էդ կոմպլիմենտ՝ բայց Լուսինան ասեց՝ հիշեցի՝ ինձ էլ էս վերջերս հազար տարվա ծանոթներիցս քանի հոգի ասել են «արաաա՜, էս քո աչքերը կանա՞չ ա»… ոնց որ էս քսան տարի ա ուրիշ գույն ա եղել...

----------

Lusina (31.07.2011), melancholia (14.08.2011), Meme (19.09.2011), Աբելյան (31.07.2011), Էլիզե (31.07.2011)

----------


## Նարե91

Իմ համար սա կոմպլիմենտ ա, էն էլ հաջող կոմպլիմենտ.
«Նարուշ, բայց դու ինչ ուշադիր մամա կլինես :Love: » /ասողն էլ՝ 7 տարեկան աղջիկ/ :Smile:

----------

Arpine (14.08.2011), CactuSoul (15.08.2011), Meme (17.08.2011), Մանուլ (17.08.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Վարդը կողքդ չի երևում....* :Love: -էս մեկը սիրեցի շաատ

----------

Նարե91 (19.08.2011)

----------


## kyahi

"Ինչ էլ արագ ու ուժեղ ես խփում"  :LOL: - հաջողներից մեկն է:

----------

Freeman (17.08.2011), VisTolog (18.08.2011)

----------


## Freeman

> "Ինչ էլ արագ ու ուժեղ ես խփում" - հաջողներից մեկն է:


Կոմպլիմենտի արվելու իրավիճակն էլ նկարագր  :Think:

----------


## kyahi

> Կոմպլիմենտի արվելու իրավիճակն էլ նկարագր


հմ, օկ:
Վին չունի պարապունքի ժամանակ, ավելի կոնկրետ` "լափ սաո" անելիս:

----------

Freeman (17.08.2011)

----------


## Freeman

> հմ, օկ:
> Վին չունի պարապունքի ժամանակ, ավելի կոնկրետ` "լափ սաո" անելիս:


Ես էլ մտածեցի սպորտի հետ կապ չունի)) ստերեոտիպերով ապրող մարդ եմ))

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Սա աշխատավայրում ստացած կոմպլիմենտ է մոտ իմ տարիքի աշխատակցուհուց, ընդ որում գրավոր.  :Jpit: 


«Ես՝ Ալլաս, պնդում եմ, որ Ջուլիետան, լինելով շատ բարի անձնավորումթյուն, չի մոռանում իր ընկերներին: Այդ պատճառով նա չունի մարսողության հետ կապված ոչ մի խնդիր:

Կեցցե՛ Ջուլիետան»


 :Shok:   :LOL:

----------

Chuk (17.08.2011), Freeman (17.08.2011), kyahi (18.08.2011), Meme (17.08.2011), Moonwalker (17.08.2011), murmushka (26.08.2011), VisTolog (18.08.2011), Win Wolf (17.08.2011), Yevuk (17.10.2011), Դեկադա (18.08.2011), Էլիզե (17.08.2011), Հայուհի (18.08.2011), Մանուլ (17.08.2011), Նաիրուհի (17.08.2011), Նարե91 (19.08.2011)

----------


## kyahi

> Ես էլ մտածեցի սպորտի հետ կապ չունի)) ստերեոտիպերով ապրող մարդ եմ))


Իրականում սպորտի հետ կապ չունի, կապ ունի մարտարվեստի հետ :Wink:

----------


## Freeman

> Իրականում սպորտի հետ կապ չունի, կապ ունի մարտարվեստի հետ


Գիտեմ որ վին չունը մարտարվեստ ա :Jpit: մարտարվեստն սպորտ չի՞  :Think:

----------


## Maxpayne

Ընկերոջս հետ ՊԵՍ 2011 էի խաղում, չերեզ հորիզոնական դարպասաձող գոլ արիմ, ըտեղ կանգնած մեկը նայում էր(Անծանոթ) ասեց. Շատ լավն էր, ապրես....

----------

Ambrosine (19.08.2011)

----------


## kyahi

> Գիտեմ որ վին չունը մարտարվեստ ամարտարվեստն սպորտ չի՞


նօ :Think: 
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%...BE%D1%80%D1%82

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%91%...82%D0%B2%D0%B0

----------


## John

Հոսուլ, տականք ա ինքը, բայց համ էլ մեղք ա)))

----------


## Meme

*Եթե   գա էն օրը,որ  ինձ քեզ նման բժիշկ պետք լինի,ապա դա թող դու լինես* :Love: ուխխխխխխխխխ

----------

Arpine (12.09.2011), Renata (16.10.2011), Ripsim (24.08.2011)

----------


## Հայուհի

*



			
				Բայց ոոո՜նց հասար ուզածիիիդ


*

Կոմպլիմենտ չէր, բայց մինչև հիմա ինձնից գոհ-գոհ ման եմ գալիս  :Jpit:

----------


## Ripsim

Դու էնքաաան լավն ես, որ քո համար մի պադյեզդ....մի պադյեզդ մարդ կսպանեմ :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Meme (24.08.2011), Renata (16.10.2011)

----------


## Էլիզե

Երեկ կոմպլիմենտանման մի բան եմ ստացել. ինձ ծանոթ *աղջիկներից* մեկն ասաց.

-Ո՜նց չեմ սիրում քո ոտքերը. էնքան սպիտակ են, որ ոտքերիդ նայելիս հասկանում եմ` ինչքան սև ա իմ դեմքը... 

 :Dntknw:   :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (12.09.2011), Arpine (12.09.2011), Freeman (12.09.2011), John (17.09.2011), Lusinamara (12.09.2011), Meme (12.09.2011), Moonwalker (12.09.2011), Renata (12.09.2011), Yevuk (17.10.2011), Ֆոտոն (19.09.2011)

----------


## Meme

Մերիի կողքին,որ լինում ես աչքերի փայլը չես նկատում,չես զգում,տեսնում, բայց նկարներու՜մ :Love: լույս ու կրակա թափվում աչքերիցդ :Blush: 

*Դրա համար էլ դու իմ լուսաստղն ես*

----------

Arpine (17.09.2011), Renata (16.10.2011), Մինա (17.12.2011)

----------


## Meme

*ինչպիսի՜ փայլ ես ունենում նկարում* :Love:

----------

Ameli (28.09.2011), Freeman (19.09.2011), Lusinamara (19.09.2011), Renata (16.10.2011), ՆանՍ (28.09.2011)

----------


## CactuSoul

Յուրահատուկ կոմպլիմենտ եմ ստացել այսօր՝ լուսանկարի մեկնաբանության տեսքով. «Դու իսկական Հանրապետության առաջին տիկին կլինեիր  :Smile: »:
 :Tongue:   :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (21.10.2011), E-la Via (26.09.2011), einnA (25.09.2011), Lusinamara (25.09.2011), melancholia (17.10.2011), Moonwalker (26.09.2011), My World My Space (25.09.2011), Renata (16.10.2011), SSS (26.09.2011), Yevuk (17.10.2011), Էլիզե (25.09.2011), Ժունդիայի (25.09.2011), Մինա (17.12.2011), Նաիրուհի (25.09.2011), ՆանՍ (28.09.2011)

----------


## SSS

> Յուրահատուկ կոմպլիմենտ եմ ստացել այսօր՝ լուսանկարի մեկնաբանության տեսքով. «Դու իսկական Հանրապետության առաջին տիկին կլինեիր »:


Ես կվիրավորվեի քո փոխարեն

----------

CactuSoul (26.09.2011), Freeman (27.09.2011), Մինա (17.12.2011)

----------


## John

«ինչ լավ է որ կաս… կկարոտեմ...»
շաբլոն խոսքեր են թվում, բայց մեծ կապ ունի, թե ով է ասում... տվյալ դեպքում ինձ համար ամենա-ամենալավ կոմպլիմետն էր ... ապրես)))

----------

Ameli (28.09.2011), Ariadna (21.10.2011), CactuSoul (26.09.2011), Lusinamara (26.09.2011), Meme (26.09.2011), Renata (16.10.2011), Yevuk (17.10.2011), Արևածագ (17.10.2011)

----------


## Lusinamara

*«Դու պետք ես վաղվա հայ պոեզիային..»*  :Love: 
Գ.Հ.

----------

Ameli (28.09.2011), aragats (26.09.2011), Arpine (27.09.2011), Chilly (15.10.2011), erexa (27.09.2011), Meme (27.09.2011), Renata (16.10.2011), Skeptic (15.10.2011), Արևածագ (17.10.2011), ՆանՍ (28.09.2011)

----------


## Mari+am

<<Դեմքդ շատ ծանոթ ա...մեկին նմաան ես...կարծեմ հեռախոսիս մեջ նկարը կա...>>> ՈԻ նկարը գտնելուց հետո պարզվում ա,որ Մարիամ Աստվածածնի նկարն  էր... :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (21.10.2011), melancholia (17.10.2011), Meme (06.10.2011), Արէա (06.10.2011), Արևածագ (17.10.2011)

----------


## Lusinamara

մուսաիստ  :Hands Up: 
© Meme

----------

Ameli (16.10.2011), Chilly (15.10.2011), Meme (16.10.2011), Renata (16.10.2011), Արևածագ (17.10.2011), ՆանՍ (17.10.2011)

----------


## Renata

Ամեն անգամ աչքերիդ նայելուց, աչքերդ ինձ աստղիկներ  են հիշեցնում  :Smile:

----------

Meme (16.10.2011)

----------


## melancholia

Որ ասեմ չեք հավատա......Ապելսինովի ճուտիկ :LOL:

----------

Lusinamara (16.10.2011), Meme (16.10.2011), Renata (16.10.2011), Արևածագ (17.10.2011), ՆանՍ (17.10.2011)

----------


## John

ասում ա "հո գիժ չե՞ս" (բայց պատասխանը լա՜վ էլ գիտի  :LOL:  )

----------

Freeman (16.10.2011), Lusinamara (16.10.2011), Renata (16.10.2011), Yevuk (17.10.2011), Արէա (17.10.2011), Արևածագ (17.10.2011)

----------


## einnA

էնքան ուժեղ միտք էր, որ մինչև հիմա պատասխան բառեր չեմ գտնում   :Cry:   :Jpit: 

-դու էնքան լավն ես, որ *մենք* քեզ նկատել ենք...:

մեղք լինեմ ես :Ճ

----------

Ameli (16.10.2011), Lusinamara (16.10.2011), melancholia (17.10.2011), Meme (16.10.2011), One_Way_Ticket (16.10.2011), Renata (16.10.2011), Ripsim (16.10.2011), Yevuk (17.10.2011), Արևածագ (17.10.2011), Արևհատիկ (16.10.2011), Ժունդիայի (20.01.2012), Ինչուիկ (16.10.2011), Նուշություն (17.12.2011), Սլիմ (06.11.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Էսօր մի ծեր կնոջ օգնեցի ծանր տոպրակը մինչև տուն հասցնել, ճանապարհին ինչքան կոմպլիմենտ գիտեր ասեց...  :Blush: 

- Դու դեֆիցիտ տիպ ես, ես չէի հավատում, որ աշխարհում քո նման բարի ու լավ մարդիկ դեռ մնացել են:

Վերջում էլ հեռախոսահամարներով փոխանակվեցինք ու ինձ ասեց, որ շուտով իր ծառայությունները ինձ անպայման պետք են գալու, ինքը մանկաբարձ ա  ::}:  Լավ կին էր, էդ 15 րոպեն շատ հաճելի անցավ:  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (21.10.2011), CactuSoul (20.02.2012), einnA (17.10.2011), erexa (17.10.2011), Freeman (17.10.2011), John (17.10.2011), Lusinamara (17.10.2011), melancholia (17.10.2011), Meme (17.10.2011), Moonwalker (17.10.2011), My World My Space (17.10.2011), Renata (16.10.2011), Ripsim (17.10.2011), VisTolog (16.10.2011), Yevuk (17.10.2011), Արէա (17.10.2011), Արևածագ (17.10.2011), Արևհատիկ (16.10.2011), Դեկադա (06.11.2011), Էլիզե (17.10.2011), Ժունդիայի (16.10.2011), Ինչուիկ (17.10.2011), Մինա (17.12.2011), Նաիրուհի (06.11.2011), ՆանՍ (17.10.2011), Սլիմ (06.11.2011), Ֆոտոն (20.10.2011)

----------


## Արևածագ

«Համընդհանուր դեգրադացիայի պայմաններում՝ անընդհատ ինքդ քեզնից աճում ես»:
Մելիքն  :Love:  է ասել:  :Blush:

----------

Ariadna (21.10.2011), einnA (17.10.2011), Lusinamara (17.10.2011), Meme (17.10.2011), Ripsim (17.10.2011), VisTolog (17.10.2011), Անտիգոնե (17.10.2011), Դեկադա (06.11.2011), Էլիզե (17.10.2011), Ժունդիայի (17.10.2011), Մինա (17.12.2011), Նաիրուհի (06.11.2011), ՆանՍ (17.10.2011), Սլիմ (06.11.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Չեմ կարող չասել՝ նախանձելի լավատեսություն ունես, պարզ ու կենսախինդ հոգի, հաստատ գիտեմ՝ ոչինչ չի կարող Նրան խոնարհել...*

*Ամենագեղեցիկը, հաջողն ու ամենանուրբ կոմպլիմենտն ինձ համար* :Ծաղիկ: - շնորհակալ եմ բարի ընկերուհիս, Ամելիս :Love:  երջակնությունս կրկնապատկելու համար...

----------

Arpine (20.10.2011)

----------


## Էլիզե

Կուզեի քո նման հարս ունենայի, էն էլ ափոս` տղա չունեմ...

 :LOL:

----------

Lusinamara (20.10.2011), Valentina (21.10.2011), Ֆոտոն (20.10.2011)

----------


## Ժունդիայի

Տղա ջան, դու հո նախորդ կյանքումդ Բարֆ չես եղել… :Lol2: 

Ճիշտ ա մի քիչ էժանագին կոմպլիմենտ ա, (գոնե Արիել կամ Օմո ասեին) բայց դե... :LOL:

----------

Ameli (21.10.2011), Ariadna (21.10.2011), CactuSoul (28.10.2011), Freeman (24.10.2011), Inna (06.11.2011), Lusinamara (20.10.2011), Meme (06.11.2011), Moonwalker (06.11.2011), Quyr Qery (17.12.2011), Դեկադա (21.10.2011), Ինչուիկ (19.12.2011), Հայուհի (06.11.2011), Մանուլ (21.10.2011), ՆանՍ (07.11.2011), Նիկեա (16.06.2014), Սլիմ (06.11.2011)

----------


## Lianik

հրաշք աչքեր ունես  :Blush:

----------

Arpine (06.11.2011), Meme (06.11.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> «Համընդհանուր դեգրադացիայի պայմաններում՝ անընդհատ ինքդ քեզնից աճում ես»:
> Մելիքն  է ասել:


Իսկ ինձ ամեն խոսքիցս հետո ասում է. «Դու լրիվ մանյակ ես»  :LOL:  :Angry2:

----------

aragats (06.11.2011), CactuSoul (07.11.2011), Quyr Qery (17.12.2011), Մինա (17.12.2011)

----------


## Meme

Հիմա ո՞ր մեկը գրեմ, էս վերջերս էնքա՜ն սիրուն ու հաջող կոմպլիմենտներ եմ ստացել, առանց չափազանցնելու :Blush:  :Love: ....
Լավ մի քանիսը, որոնք շատ եմ սիրում գրեմ, միգուցե հետաքրքիր է :Blush: ...

*1. Ինչքան լավ սիրտ ունես... Էնքան, որ մտածումա մարդ էտ մասին, իրա սիրտնելա լցվում...
2. ինչի՞  դու կաս ու էտքան ուրիշ ես....
3. Դու՝ աշուն ես, իրոք էն աշունը, որ հազվադեպա անցնում ինչ-որ մեի տան կողքով, ու երբ քայլում ես,պատկերացրու հետևիցդ տերևներն են թափվում գույնըզգույն.
4. ինչ երկնային ես թվում, ու իրական....*

----------

aragats (06.11.2011), Lianik (06.11.2011), Quyr Qery (17.12.2011), Մինա (17.12.2011), ՆանՍ (07.11.2011)

----------


## Արևհատիկ

Ընդհանրապես կոմպլիմենտներից ոչ շատ ոգևորվում եմ, ոչ էլ հուզվում  :Jpit:  Բայց քիչ առաջ կուրսեցիս մի բան ասեց, որ հաջողված եմ համարում էնքանով, որ մի ժամ կլինի ինձ աշխարհի ամենասիրուն աղջիկն եմ զգում, առանց թերությունների  :Jpit:  
Մի ժամ գլխիս քարոզ կարդալուց ու դրական խոսքեր ասելուց հետո (սրանք շատ չմանրամասնեմ, թե չէ շատ կթիթիզանամ  :LOL: ), ասեց. «Այ աղջիկ, մի խոսքով, տեղովդ մեկ երազանք ես»  :Love: 

ՀԳ. Նշեմ, որ ասողը աղջիկ էր, որ թյուրիմացություններ չլինեն  :LOL: 

Դե բա էսքանից հետո հետս խոսել կլինի? :qit@_tnkac_smaylik  :Jpit:

----------

aragats (06.11.2011), CactuSoul (07.11.2011), einnA (06.11.2011), Inna (06.11.2011), Lusina (06.11.2011), Quyr Qery (17.12.2011), Smokie (06.11.2011), Հայուհի (19.12.2011), Մինա (17.12.2011), Նաիրուհի (06.11.2011), ՆանՍ (07.11.2011), Ֆոտոն (06.11.2011)

----------


## Էլիզե

Սուսանիկին գրկեցի, ասաց.

-Վա՜յ, Ասի՛ ջան, հորքո՛ւր ջան, էս ինչ էլ ուժեղ ես...

----------

armen9494 (10.11.2011), Arpine (06.11.2011), Freeman (08.11.2011), Lusina (06.11.2011), Quyr Qery (17.12.2011), Smokie (06.11.2011), Հայուհի (06.11.2011), ՆանՍ (07.11.2011)

----------


## laro

Էս ինչ բծախնդիր ես,լավ բժշկուհի կլինես...(ուզում էի ասեմ.«էտքանը մամայիս ասեք  :LOL: )!

----------

armen9494 (23.11.2011), Arpine (10.11.2011), Freeman (11.11.2011), Lusinamara (10.11.2011), Meme (11.11.2011), Quyr Qery (17.12.2011), Smokie (11.11.2011)

----------


## Meme

*Դու միշտ էլ իմ համար հոգնակի մարդ կմնաս.....*

իմաստն էդքան էլ չհասկացա, բայց սիրեցիիի :Love:  :Blush:

----------

armen9494 (23.11.2011), Arpine (24.11.2011), laro (23.11.2011), Lusinamara (23.11.2011), Quyr Qery (17.12.2011), Renata (25.11.2011), Մինա (18.12.2011), Նարե91 (23.11.2011), Ռուսա (23.11.2011)

----------


## Ռուսա

Մի օր հեռախոսազանգ.
- Ռուզ, բարև, գիտե՞ս ինչի՞ եմ զանգում :LOL: 
- Հը՞ :Xeloq:  :Love: 
- Խաղ էի խաղում, *սաղ կյանքերս պրծան, մնացիր դու* :LOL:  :Love: 
-  :LOL:  :LOL:  :Love:

----------

Ameli (24.11.2011), aragats (17.12.2011), Ariadna (27.12.2011), armen9494 (23.11.2011), Arpine (24.11.2011), CactuSoul (23.11.2011), Inna (17.12.2011), Lusinamara (23.11.2011), Meme (23.11.2011), Quyr Qery (17.12.2011), Renata (25.11.2011), Ժունդիայի (17.12.2011), Ինչուիկ (19.12.2011), Կաթիլ (19.01.2012), Հայուհի (16.12.2011)

----------


## laro

Հաճախ եմ լսում էս խոսքերը. 
-Քեզ որ մի հարց տամ ճիշտը կասե՞ս
-Ասա, անկեղծ կլինեմ հնարավորինս:
-Ինչի՞ ես էսքաաա՜ն լավը...
Իրոք շատ հաճախ եմ լսում էտ խոսքեը ու ուրախանում եմ, որ գնահատում են  :Smile:

----------

Meme (18.12.2011), Ripsim (17.12.2011)

----------


## Մինա

-Մեռնեմ հայ ազգի ջաաաաաաանին!!!!!,-88-ի միտինգներից մեկում բացականչեց տղաներից մեկը ,մեծ դեկոլտեիցս աչքը չկտրելով: :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (27.12.2011), armen9494 (18.12.2011), Lusina (17.12.2011), Lusinamara (18.12.2011), Moonwalker (17.12.2011), Quyr Qery (17.12.2011), Skeptic (17.12.2011), Smokie (17.12.2011), Արէա (17.12.2011), Գեա (17.12.2011), Էլիզե (17.12.2011), Հայուհի (19.12.2011)

----------


## Quyr Qery

Վեդմա.... սրանից ենկողմ հլը որ լավ կոմպլիմենտ չեմ ստացել....

----------

Valentina (17.12.2011), Հայուհի (19.12.2011)

----------


## Valentina

> Վեդմա.... սրանից ենկողմ հլը որ լավ կոմպլիմենտ չեմ ստացել....


Կարևորը հիշվողա  :Jpit: 
Հա ինձ էլ մեկումեջ ասում են վրեդինա  :LOL:

----------

Lusina (18.12.2011), Quyr Qery (18.12.2011)

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Կարևորը հիշվողա


Հիշվողը որն է?? լացելու է.... :LOL:  Մեկ էլ ժպիտս են ասում, որ շաաաատ սիրուն է.... :Love:

----------

Meme (18.12.2011), Valentina (18.12.2011), Արէա (18.12.2011), Հայուհի (19.12.2011), Մինա (18.12.2011)

----------


## Meme

Իմ ավագ բուժքրոջ խոսքերը ընկերներիցս մեկին պատմելուց հետո, որը որ ասել էր 

-  Դու դրսում զգույշ եղի քեզ չփախցնեն, - ու նման կոմպլիմենտներ շատ են անում, ընկերս ի՞նչ ասի՜.
- Քո նման ոսկի մարդուն մի օր իսկականից կարող ա փախցնեն, որպես թանգարանի մի չքնաղ պատկեր, որ սաղի սրտերը հավեսով ջերմացնում ա ..


Դե հիմա ասեք ջղայնանամ, թե՞.... :Love: 
Հ.Գ՝ սիրուն էին շարադրված մտքերդ :Blush: ՝ *Ա-ն*՝ չեմ գրի, թող չիմանան...

----------

armen9494 (19.12.2011), Freeman (20.12.2011), Quyr Qery (20.12.2011), Smokie (20.12.2011), Մինա (20.12.2011)

----------


## aerosmith

ինչ մեղքս տաքցնեմ, հենց նոր նստած եմ ինտերնետ ունեցող ճաշարանում ու յութուբով փինք ֆլոյդ ի համերգն եմ նայում, հետևի սեղանից մի աղջիկ մոտեցավ .
-բայց դուք ինչ լավ ճաշակ ունեք
սա հաճոյախոսություն համարեմ???

----------

anahit96 (27.12.2011), Arpine (23.12.2011), CactuSoul (06.01.2012), Lianik (24.12.2011), Lusinamara (27.12.2011), Quyr Qery (21.12.2011), Smokie (23.12.2011), Հայուհի (25.12.2011)

----------


## laro

-Վա՜յ, Անժել ջան, քեզ յուբկա ինչքան շատ ա սազում  :Love:  
- :Blush:  մերսի:

----------

armen9494 (07.01.2012), Meme (10.01.2012)

----------


## Հայուհի

Մի հատ տղա...

- Դու ոտքից գլուխ ֆենոմեն ես:

Հ.Գ. Ես, ճիշտն ասած, գիտեի  :Jpit:

----------

Quyr Qery (26.12.2011), Smokie (25.12.2011)

----------


## anahit96

Ինչ սիրունա թշիդ փոսիկը,-դիպչելով այտիս /շատ անսպասելի էր այդ մարդու կողմից/

----------

Meme (09.01.2012), Նարե91 (06.01.2012)

----------


## Ameli

Բոլորն ասում են թե նուրբիկ եմ,  բայց թե նուրբիկը որն ա չգիտեմ   :Dntknw: 

Հ.Գ. Դե երևի մի բան գիտեն, որ ասում են  :Jpit:   :Love:

----------

armen9494 (07.01.2012), John (06.01.2012), Ripsim (06.01.2012), Smokie (09.01.2012), Նարե91 (06.01.2012)

----------


## Նարե91

Նա՛ր, դու աշխարհի ամենաքնքուշ  կաչաղակն ես… :LOL:

----------

anahit96 (06.01.2012), armen9494 (07.01.2012), Arpine (10.01.2012), John (06.01.2012), Meme (09.01.2012), Smokie (09.01.2012), Կաթիլ (08.03.2012)

----------


## Ameli

Գրեթե անծանոթ մեկից նման հաճելի կոմպլիմենտ եմ ստացել. «Քո մարդ լինելն էլ ա հարստություն, հավատա, քեզ դեռ լավ չեմ ճանաչում, բայց հաստատ զգում եմ, որ հոգով միլիադատեր ես»

 :Blush:

----------

anahit96 (07.01.2012), CactuSoul (08.01.2012), Freeman (07.01.2012), John (07.01.2012), Lianik (09.01.2012), Lusinamara (07.01.2012), Meme (09.01.2012), Smokie (09.01.2012)

----------


## Meme

Ուրեմն...
Այսօր ու ընդհանրապես էս տարի էս կոմպլիմենտը շատ եմ ստացել....
մի հատ կախարդական գլխարկ ունեմ սպիտակ, որ դնում եմ, մեկ էլ աշխատանքիս շորերով, որ տեսնում են, շատերը այսօր էլ քանի հոգի ասում են .
- Վաա՜յ, ոնց որ* ձյունանուշիկ* լինես...

_Հ.Գ. Քիչա մնում հավատամ_

Մեկ էլ մեկն էլ կա, որ ստացել եմ, ու ամուր կպահեմ հիշողությանս մեջ, որովհետև ուզում եմ, մի օր հասնեմ էդ օրվան...
*- Բժշկուհի ջան....*

----------

Ameli (12.01.2012), anahit96 (09.01.2012), armen9494 (10.01.2012), Lusinamara (09.01.2012), Smokie (10.01.2012), Էլիզե (15.01.2012), Նարե91 (09.01.2012)

----------


## Նարե91

«Քեզանից մի հատ տանը ունենայի, չէի ծերանա»… փաստորեն բացի այն, որ հատով եմ :LOL:  նաև հակածերացուցիչ եմ :Smile:

----------

Ameli (12.01.2012), armen9494 (13.01.2012), Arpine (14.01.2012), Lianik (09.01.2012), Lusinamara (12.01.2012), Meme (09.01.2012), Smokie (10.01.2012), Կաթիլ (19.01.2012), Ֆոտոն (12.01.2012)

----------


## Meme

*Աչքերդ ո՞նց որ ծով լինեն, ուզում եմ անընդհատ նայեմ, չեմ ուզում հայացքս մի վայրկյան անգամ փախցնեմ, ուզում եմ  խորանամ իրանց մեջ...
Չարաճճի աչքեր ունես, խենթացնող, և  կամակոր, վառվռուն  հայացք...*


Հ.Գ  :Love: ուխխխխ, էսպիսի խոսքեր ամեն օր  չեն լսում, բայց էս վերջերս ամեն օր լսում եմ :Hands Up:

----------

Ameli (12.01.2012), armen9494 (13.01.2012), erexa (19.01.2012), Lusinamara (12.01.2012)

----------


## Meme

*Այսօր  նկարներս նայելիս սա ասացին.

- Խոսուն հայացք ունես, կարծես ասելուց լինես՝ աշխարհը իմն է...*


*Հ.Գ ՝*   :Love:  :Blush:

----------

Ameli (14.01.2012), armen9494 (14.01.2012), Lusinamara (15.01.2012)

----------


## Meme

_հ.գ՝ էս ոնց որ մենակ ես ե՞մ գրում_

բայց երեկ էնքաան գեղեցիկ տողեր եմ կարդացել, էնքան  հաջող էր, որ կյանքում չեմ մոռանա :Love: 

*Այսօր Մերիի նման մարդիք քիչ են աղջիկների մեջ, որոնց շնորհիվ այդ սվերայում հիասթափությունս գլուխ չի բարձրացնում: Օվկիանոսում եմ, իսկ կղզիները շատ քիչ են ու հեռվում, բայց քանի տեսնում եմ իրենց հույսս չեմ կորցնում:*

ինչքան գեղեցիկ տողեր են.......շնորհակալ եեեմ :Blush:

----------

armen9494 (19.01.2012), Kanamar (03.02.2012), Ripsim (19.01.2012), unknown (20.01.2012)

----------


## Ժունդիայի

Ախր Մերի ջան սեփականշնորհել ես էս թեման: Նենց կոմլիմենտներ ես ստանում, որ մերը քոնին չի հասնի, դրա համար մի տեսակ ամաչում ենք:

Էս գրածս էլ էր կոմպլիմենտ:

----------

armen9494 (19.01.2012), Freeman (19.01.2012), Lev (19.01.2012), Lusinamara (19.01.2012), Meme (19.01.2012), Quyr Qery (19.01.2012), unknown (20.01.2012)

----------


## Meme

Դե որ տենցաա, մի հատ էլ կա :Tongue: 

*Սիրտդ մեծ արևա,  որից բաժանում ես մարդկանց և ուժ ես տալիս ու հաստատ շատերն են փորձում օգտվել այդ կրակից...*

հ.գ՝ եթե անհետաքրիրա, երեխեք ջան  հանգիստ կարող ե՞ք  չմտնել թեման  :Pardon:

----------

Ameli (03.02.2012), armen9494 (20.01.2012), laro (21.01.2012), Lev (20.01.2012), Lusinamara (03.02.2012), unknown (20.01.2012)

----------


## Lusinamara

Մի քիչ ամաչում եմ, բայց էս թեմայով կուտակվել են, ասել եմ ուզում, ու… ասել, որ ինձ անչափ հաճելի է, սրանից այն կողմ էլ… էլ չկա…

Արդեն մի երկու անգամ ինձ «Մամա» են դիմել… առաջին անգամը մտածեցի լեզվի սայթաքում ու շփոթմունք է, բայց կրկնվեց. կանխամտածված էր ու փորձում էր այդ մի բառով արտահայտել իր անսահման շնորհակալությունը… Ի՞նչ մեղքս թաքցնեմ, ես այդքան գնահատված դեռ չէի զգացել ինձ… Ինքս էլ կարող էի ու շա՜տ եմ ուզում նույն բառով դիմել իրեն, բայց համարձակությունս չի ներում…

Մի անգամ հորեղբորս թոռանը մի քանի ժամով «տիրություն արի», հետո ականջովս ընկավ անց ա հարսիկս եղբորս ասում՝ Լուսը լավ մամա կլինի…

Հիմա էլ, երբ ես ասում եմ՝ հոգով տղա եմ, նշում են իմ կանացիությունն ու մայրությունը  :Love:  հուզվում եմ……

_Սա ցնդածի գրառում չէր, պարզապես… Մամա՜_

----------

Ameli (03.02.2012), Kanamar (03.02.2012), laro (03.02.2012), Meme (08.02.2012), Smokie (08.02.2012), Մինա (07.03.2012)

----------


## Ameli

Կոմպլիմե՜նտ, կոմպլիմենտ, ո՞վ կմտածեր, որ Ամելին երբևէ այսպիսի կոմպլիմենտ կստանա, ուշադրություն.

*օձիկ*  ֆսս-ֆսսսսս

մաման ա ասում  :LOL:  երևի մենակ ինքն ա նկատել իմ թույնոտ կողմերը  :LOL:

----------

Freeman (03.02.2012), Lusinamara (03.02.2012), Meme (08.02.2012), Smokie (08.02.2012), Նաիրուհի (06.03.2012), ՆանՍ (22.04.2012)

----------


## Freeman

> Կոմպլիմե՜նտ, կոմպլիմենտ, ո՞վ կմտածեր, որ Ամելին երբևէ այսպիսի կոմպլիմենտ կստանա, ուշադրություն.
> 
> *օձիկ*  ֆսս-ֆսսսսս
> 
> մաման ա ասում  երևի մենակ ինքն ա նկատել իմ թույնոտ կողմերը


Մենակ ինքը չի նկատել ։p ։Դ

----------

Ameli (03.02.2012)

----------


## Ameli

> Մենակ ինքը չի նկատել ։p ։Դ


Ֆսսս-ֆսսսսսսսս  :Beee:  , էդ դու էլ էիր նկատել  :Jpit:

----------

Freeman (03.02.2012), Meme (08.02.2012)

----------


## Meme

Էլի եկա....լավա երեխեք դուք էլ եք գրում .... չնայած մեկա ես գրելու եմ :Tongue: ... :Blush: 


Էն օրը բարձրացել եմ հին աշխատանքիս տեղը, ու մինչև հիմա չեմ կարողանում կտրվել իրանցից, ախր շատ լավն էին իրանք...
Գնացել եմ, մեկ էլ ասեցի.

-Դե՜,  լավ, ես գնամ արդեն :Love: ...Մեկ էլ էն իմ ամենասիրելի ավագ բուժքույրը.
-* Լույս ու հրեշտակ գնա, եկար լույս ճառագեցիր ու գնացիր....*

Մեկ մեկ թվումա մարդիկ պիտի երկար մտածեն, որ նման գեղեցիկ խոսքեր ասենք քեզ, բայց...ես էս խոսքերի մեջ ավելի եմ պայծառանում, կրկնապատկվումա մեջիս եղած ջերմությունը մարդկանց հանդեպ...
Հ.գ՝ :Love:

----------

Ameli (08.02.2012), armen9494 (08.02.2012), CactuSoul (08.02.2012), keyboard (08.02.2012), Lusinamara (08.02.2012), Նաիրուհի (06.03.2012), ՆանՍ (22.04.2012)

----------


## Արևհատիկ

Կարելի ա չէ՞ մի հատ էլ ես գրեմ  :Jpit: 

-Եթե դու աղջիկ ունենաս ու ինքը քեզ նման լինի, կարող ես քեզ աշխարհի ամենաբախտավոր մայրը համարել  :Love: 

ՀԳ. Մամաս չի ասել  :LOL:

----------

Ameli (08.02.2012), armen9494 (08.02.2012), einnA (23.04.2012), Freeman (10.02.2012), keyboard (09.02.2012), laro (08.02.2012), Smokie (08.02.2012), unknown (08.02.2012), Ժունդիայի (08.02.2012), Կաթիլ (08.03.2012), Մինա (09.12.2012), Նաիրուհի (06.03.2012), ՆանՍ (22.04.2012)

----------


## CactuSoul

Facebook-ում գլխավոր լուսանկարս հիմա աչքիս նկարն է: Այսօր մի արվեստագետ անծանոթուհի անձնական նամակ էր ուղարկել.



> Մարդու մի բաց աչքով էլ կարելի է կարդալ նրա հոգին, բարի է ձերը:

----------

armen9494 (09.03.2012), E-la Via (06.03.2012), erexa (09.02.2012), keyboard (09.02.2012), Lusinamara (08.02.2012), Meme (08.02.2012), My World My Space (08.02.2012), Ripsim (08.02.2012), Smokie (09.02.2012), unknown (08.02.2012), Արևհատիկ (08.02.2012), Բարեկամ (09.02.2012), Էլիզե (11.02.2012), Ժունդիայի (08.02.2012), Կաթիլ (08.03.2012), Մինա (09.12.2012), Նաիրուհի (06.03.2012), ՆանՍ (22.04.2012)

----------


## Ժունդիայի

Ճիշտ ա թեմայից դուրս ա, որովհետև ինձ չեն ասել, չնայած՝ լավ էլ կսազեր ինձ, բայց մեջբերում եմ մեկին ուղղված կոմպլիմենտը:

Դու կրակ, մազերդ կրակ, աչքերդ կրակ, հագածդ կրակ: Ոփշմ պաժառի բուն ես կյանք:  :Hands Up:

----------

armen9494 (09.03.2012), E-la Via (06.03.2012), Freeman (09.03.2012), keyboard (07.03.2012), Lusinamara (06.03.2012), Meme (06.03.2012), Smokie (07.03.2012), unknown (07.03.2012), Արևածագ (06.03.2012), Կաթիլ (08.03.2012), Մինա (07.03.2012), ՆանՍ (22.04.2012), Նարե91 (07.03.2012)

----------


## melancholia

ինչ սիրուն է մազերդ, կարծես ՄԵԴՈՒԶԱ  լինես :Hands Up:

----------

aragats (22.04.2012), armen9494 (09.03.2012), keyboard (10.03.2012), sharick (07.09.2012), ՆանՍ (22.04.2012)

----------


## unknown

-Մի  քիչ  շատ  ժպտա  ժպիտտ  վարակիչա...երանի  եսել  ունենայի  տենց  սիրուն  ու  վարակիչ  ժպիտ...
 :Blush: որպես  կոմպլիմենտ  ընդունեցի

----------

armen9494 (25.03.2012), Meme (24.03.2012), Smokie (25.03.2012), ՆանՍ (22.04.2012)

----------


## John

վա~յ, պաչելու մարդ  :Smile:

----------

armen9494 (25.03.2012), CactuSoul (27.03.2012), Inna (25.03.2012), Lusinamara (25.03.2012), MrKaren (29.05.2012), Smokie (25.03.2012), unknown (25.03.2012), Մանուլ (23.04.2012), Մինա (09.12.2012), Նաիրուհի (23.04.2012), ՆանՍ (22.04.2012), Ֆոտոն (25.03.2012)

----------


## CactuSoul

Լավագույն կոմպլիմենտներից մեկը վերջերս ստացել եմ մի մարդուց, ով առիթով ու առանց առիթի (ԻՀԿ) հաճախ է ինձ նկատողություններ ու դիտողություններ անում, այդ թվում և արտաքինիս հետ կապված… Մի խոսքով, մի օր առավոտյան տնից դուրս եկա, որ աշխատանքի գնամ, մեկ էլ տեսնեմ՝ մայրս իր ոչ պաշտոնական թոռնիկի հետ մտավ բակ (մանկապարտեզի ճանապարհը մեր բակով է անցնում): Չնայած որ մի պահ մայրս նայեց իմ կողմը, բայց երևի տեղը չբերեց ( :LOL: ), շարունակեցին ճամփան: Ձայն տվեցի, շրջվեցին… մի երկու բառ խոսեցինք, երեխուն պաչիկ արեցի, գնացինք ամեն մեկս մեր ճամփով…
Մի 30-40 րոպե անց մամայից զանգ եմ ստանում: Վերցնում եմ՝ «ի՞նչ կա», ասում է (հիացած ձայնով)՝ «զանգել եմ, որ ասեմ՝ շատ սիրուն էիր, շատ ճաշակով էիր հագնված: «Մինիածյուռնի» աղջիկ ես դառել…»  :Jpit:  Ընե՜նց էի ուրախացել :Blush:  Երևի մի սիրուն տղա նույնն ասեր, էդքան չուրախանայի, ինչքան էս դեպքում  :LOL:

----------

armen9494 (30.05.2012), Arpine (22.04.2012), E-la Via (23.04.2012), einnA (23.04.2012), laro (22.04.2012), Lem (22.04.2012), Lusinamara (22.04.2012), MrKaren (29.05.2012), murmushka (23.04.2012), Quyr Qery (31.05.2012), Smokie (22.04.2012), unknown (22.04.2012), Գեա (22.04.2012), Մանուլ (23.04.2012), Մինա (09.12.2012), Նաիրուհի (23.04.2012), ՆանՍ (22.04.2012), Շինարար (23.04.2012), Ֆոտոն (23.04.2012)

----------


## CactuSoul

Էլի եկել եմ, ուզում եմ թարմ-թարմ տպավորություններով կիսվել :Blush: 

Բոչելլիի համերգից հետո՝ քիչ առաջ, տրանսպորտ չկար, ես էլ որոշեցի ոտքով տուն վերադառնալ: Կասկադով բարձրանում էի ինձ համար, մեկ էլ անմիջապես կողքովս այդ պահին ներքև իջնող տղայի ձայնը հասավ ականջիս՝ «գեղեցկուհի մը»: Ոնց որ ինքն իրեն քթի տակ խոսելիս լիներ :Jpit: :
Սենց որ շարունակվի, վերջը ես էլ եմ սկսելու հավատալ, հա :Think:  :LOL:

----------

armen9494 (30.05.2012), Arpine (23.04.2012), E-la Via (23.04.2012), Lusinamara (24.06.2012), murmushka (23.04.2012), Smokie (23.04.2012), unknown (23.04.2012), Մինա (09.12.2012), Նաիրուհի (23.04.2012), Շինարար (23.04.2012), Ֆոտոն (23.04.2012)

----------


## Նարե91

Չգիտեմ ձեզ համար հաջող կոմպլիմենտ ա, թե չէ, բայց ինձ համար՝  :Love:  
Ուրեմն ասեմ, իմացեք, թե էսօր ինձ ինչ ասեցին, մեջբերում եմ ՝ _դու աշխարհի ամենաչքնաղ շտանգիստուհին կլինեիր_  :Shok:  :LOL: 
Դե անկեղծանամ՝ փոքրուց երազել էի ծանրամարտի գնալ, բայց մերոնք չէին թողնում, իսկ էս կոմպլիմենտից հետո ավելի մեծ ցանկությամբ համակվեցի:

----------

armen9494 (30.05.2012), Arpine (28.05.2012), Smokie (29.05.2012)

----------


## einnA

էսօր ինձ էնքան ճիշտ (առերես թվացող ճիշտ) կոմպլիմենտ արեցին  :Jpit: 

ասեցին` բայց դու ինչ "պոֆիգիստ" ես  :Yes:

----------

Freeman (01.06.2012)

----------


## John

Քեզ հետ պատրաստ եմ նույնիսկ դժոխք գնալ  :Love:   :Smile:

----------

armen9494 (30.05.2012), erexa (29.05.2012), Inna (29.05.2012), Lusinamara (24.06.2012), Quyr Qery (31.05.2012), Մինա (09.12.2012)

----------


## Lusinamara

Քննության օրը դասախոսս ինձ ասաց` իմպըրտնի աղջիկ,, մտածեցի սխալ եմ լսել, բայց մի անգամ էլ դուրս գալիս ասաց, ավելի բարձր, կուրսը ծիծաղեց [ :LOL: ]

----------

Arpine (24.06.2012), Meme (07.09.2012), Quyr Qery (24.06.2012), Մինա (09.12.2012), Նարե91 (10.07.2012)

----------


## Նարե91

Հորաքրոջս թոռնիկին՝ չքնաղագեղ Լիանային տարել եմ այգի… Մի կին մոտեցավ, Լիանային կոնֆետ տվեց, գլուխը շոյեց, հետո դառավ ինձ՝ 
- Քո նման քնքուշ ու սիրուն մամա ունես… :Smile: 
Ուզում էի ասել, որ ես իրա մաման չեմ, բայց չհասցրի, արդեն թեքվել էր, որ գնար…
Ժող, մի պահ ինձ էնքան լավ ու շոյված զգացի, բայց հետո էլ ինձ ինձ մտածեցի «Էդքան մեծացել եմ հա՞, էդքան մեծ եմ երևում, որ ինձ մամայի տեղ դրեցի՞ն» :Sad:

----------

CactuSoul (07.09.2012), erexa (10.07.2012), Meme (07.09.2012), MrKaren (11.08.2012), Ripsim (10.07.2012), Smokie (10.07.2012), Արէա (10.07.2012), Մինա (09.12.2012), Ֆոտոն (11.07.2012)

----------


## sharick

Մի քանի օր առաջ մի ծիծաղելի , բայց  և օրեգինալ կոմպլիմենտ ստացա. Էրեխեքից մեկը ասեց ոտքերդ էնքան սպիտակ ա ոնց որ ժավել դրած լինես  :LOL:

----------

Meme (07.09.2012), Smokie (07.09.2012), Մինա (09.12.2012)

----------


## Ամմէ

«Ես սիրում եմ ,երբ ժպտում են քո աչուկները»: Ես դա ընկալել եմ որպես կոմպլիմենտ  :Blush:

----------

Meme (20.11.2012)

----------


## CactuSoul

Իմ ստացած ամենա-ամենա-ամենաթանկ կոմպլիմենտներից մեկը, որ արդեն 9 տարվա վաղեմություն ունի…
[նեղսրտած ու փոքր ինչ դժգոհ] «Ախր չեմ սիրում, է՜, էդ DJ-ներին…» - [նայեց դեմքիս, գորովանքով ժպտաց] - «…а с тобой хоть на край све՜та :))»:

Էնքան թանկ ու ջերմ ու անձնական ա ինձ համար, որ նույնիսկ էսքան տարի հետո տատանվում եմ՝ գրել, թե չէ :)

----------

Avira (28.12.2012), keyboard (20.11.2012), Smokie (19.11.2012), Ամմէ (25.12.2012), Մինա (09.12.2012), Նաիրուհի (20.11.2012)

----------


## keyboard

Արջուկ  :Blush:  :Blush: 

Բայց էդ մենակ մի հոգի կարա ասի, առիթավորվողներ չլինեն հա:

Հ.Գ. Էս ինչ մի ինտիմ մանրամասներս բացահայտեցի համայն հայությանը  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (20.11.2012), Meme (09.12.2012), Nimra (12.12.2012), Ամմէ (25.12.2012), Արէա (20.11.2012), Մինա (09.12.2012)

----------


## Meme

Իյա, էս ոնցա պատահել  վաղուց էստեղ չեմ երևացել
բայց մի քանիսը մտքումս եմ պահել, եկա կիսվեմ :Blush: ...


Ում դու սիրես, աթոռի վրա պիտի պար գա, որ սիրում ես իրան :Blush: ..` պուպուշ , հումորով, սիրունիկ,  խելացի, օգնող, հասկացող, էլ ինչա պետք տղային.... :Love: ` ակումբուհի~ :Wink: 

Աշնան երազ... :Love: ` էլի ակումբուհի....
Սիրուն հրեշտակ...
Հրեշտակի թեևերով աղջիկ....
մեկ էլ _Выразительные черты лица_. :Love: 

այ էս մեկը էնքան մոտ մարդա ասել, ու թանկ ինձ համար, էն օրը մամայիս ասեցին.
- Մերիի նման աղջիկ 10 անգամ պիտի ունենայիք, ինքը հրաշքա, շատ լավնա~ :Love: ....
մեկ այլ մարդ էլ ասեց.
-Ծնողներիդ մեկ անգամ եմ տեսել, բայց քեզ ճանաչելով էլ, հասկացել եմ, որ նման ծնողներից դժվար թե վատ երեխա լիներ....


հ.գ` ու ընդհանրապես, մարդու կյանքը սենց խոսքերը,  որոնք իսկապես հոգուց են բխում, գունավոր են դարձնում :Love:

----------

keyboard (09.12.2012), laro (08.12.2012), Ամմէ (25.12.2012), Մինա (09.12.2012), Նաիրուհի (09.12.2012), Վահե-91 (09.12.2012)

----------


## Անտիգոնե

-Ծայրահեղական...

-Կիսախելագարի մեկը

-Զզվելիորեն նրբանկատ

-Կռվարար, խռովկան, խոզ... :LOL: 

-Չէ, դու լրիվ գայլ ես... թե ինչու էի քո մասին մտածում որպես առյուծի  :Think:

----------

Alphaone (09.12.2012), Smokie (10.12.2012), Նաիրուհի (09.12.2012)

----------


## Ingrid

Չգիտեմ, թե որքանով էր այս կոմպլիմենտը ամենահաջողը, բայց որ միայն այս եմ հիշում ու ծիծաղում, այդ հաստատ է:
Օլիմպիադայի էինք, մի վանաձորցի տղայի հետ էինք զրուցում, երկար զրույցից հետո, իմ լսելով, ասաց.
"Դու մոզիկ ես":
Ես ինձ շատ վատ զգացի, նեղված հարցրի.
-Ինչո՞ւ եմ մոզիկ: Մոզիկը դու ես:
Ինքն էլ զարմացավ, հետո հասկացավ, որ իրեն լավ չեմ լսել ու ավելի պարզ կրկնեց.
-Ես ասում եմ՝ դու մոզգ ես:
Հիմա էլ արդեն վատ զգացի, որ ինքս էի վիրավորել : :Sad:

----------

Smokie (10.12.2012), Նաիրուհի (09.12.2012)

----------


## Alphaone

> Ինձ շատ տարբեր մարդիկ ասել են, որ ես արևի եմ նման


Կարծես թե վերջապես հասկացա ում եմ նմանացնում ))))))))

----------


## Meme

Այսօր նորից ստացել եեեեմ   ` ակումբուհի~ ջաան Նարե 91

*Մեր ճիշտա քո անունը շատ եմ սիրում, բայց քո անունը իզուր Արևիկ չեն դրել , ախր իսկական արև ես ջերմ* :Love: .....

----------

Ամմէ (25.12.2012)

----------


## Վոլտերա

:Love:  Ինձ մի անգամ վամպիր ասեցին: :LOL:  Տո շատ էլ լավ կոմպլիմենտ ա իմ համար :Angry2:

----------

Alphaone (24.12.2012), Ruby Rue (12.12.2012), Ամմէ (25.12.2012), Արէա (13.12.2012)

----------


## Meme

մի քանի օր առաջ ասեցին *ձյունանուշիկ*, ու էդ օրը  բոլորն էին ասում, մյուս բժշկուհին էլ եկավ լուրջ հայացքով ձյունանշուկին ավելացրեց, շարունակելով.
- *Բա՞ եղնիկներիդ ու՞ր ես կապել,*
- Դրսում :Blush:

----------

CactuSoul (24.12.2012), keyboard (23.12.2012), Ամմէ (25.12.2012)

----------


## Avira

իմ ամենաամենա սիրելի բառը Հայրիկիս սիրած բառն էր ,որ ասում էր ինձ _Մերիկ ջան

----------

CactuSoul (28.12.2012), Meme (12.01.2013), Mephistopheles (28.12.2012), Անվերնագիր (28.12.2012)

----------


## CactuSoul

Սիրում եմ գործի մասնագետներից ստացած կոմպլիմենտները  :Jpit: 




> Երեկ մասնագետն .... ասաց, որ գեղեցիկ շրթունքներ ունեմ
> Իսկ լուսանկարիչն ասաց, որ շատ ֆոտոգենիկ եմ....


Վերջերս էլ մատնահարդարն ասաց՝ «շատ նուրբ մատներ ունեք»  :Blush:

----------

Katka (11.01.2013), Meme (12.01.2013), Ուլուանա (11.01.2013)

----------


## Meme

*- Վրայիցդ Ռաֆայելլոյի հոտա գալիս...* 



ես :Blush:

----------

Ամմէ (19.02.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Իմ ամենահաջող կոմպլիմենտը Լիոնից էր որ կարմիր վարկանիշ տվեց ու ինչ ասես չասեց…

----------

Freeman (24.02.2013), Kuk (03.11.2013), Ձայնալար (18.02.2013), Վոլտերա (05.04.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Էսօր Սամբիտբաբան ինձ էնպիսի կոմպլիմենտ արեց, որ ուրախությունից օզոնի շերտին հասա, վերջին շրջանում ամենա-ամենահաջող կոմպլիմենտների էր ու ամենահաջող պահին՝



> Ալֆաոնե ջան, եթե ես Ակումբը համարեի իմ ընտանիքը, ուրեմն դու կլինեիր իմ ընտանիքի անդամների մեջ առաջիններից մեկը, ումով սրտանց կպարծենայի:



աչքերս արդեն կարմրել էին համակարգչով կարդալուց, տխուր նստել էի, զգացի, որ կարոտել եմ, ակումբ եկա ու կարդացի... 
Շնորհակալ եմ, բարեկամս, թեև էլի գտնում եմ, որ երես եք տալիս )))))))

----------

Ambrosine (23.02.2013), Diana99 (12.04.2013), Freeman (24.02.2013), ivy (19.02.2013), Moonwalker (05.04.2013), Sambitbaba (19.02.2013), Մինա (16.04.2013), Նիկեա (05.04.2013)

----------


## Meme

* ծնողներիցս հետո մենակ քեզ  եմ ճանաչում.....*


Թանկ ընկերուհուցս... :Yahoo:  :Angel:

----------

unknown (22.02.2013), Նիկեա (05.04.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Էս վերջերս ինձ ասեցին, որ ես ցանկության դեպքում լավ խաղացող եմ: 
Իրականում չգիտեմ՝ դա հաջող կոմպլիմենտ ա թե չէ, ինչ ա թե "լավ" բառը կա մեջը:
Գուցե միշտ չի, որ լավ խաղալը լավ ա  :Smile: 
Հա ու մեկ էլ, որ շատ արագ եմ քայլում:

----------

CactuSoul (01.03.2013), Katka (06.04.2013), Quyr Qery (23.02.2013), Մինա (16.04.2013)

----------


## Meme

Ինչ սիրուն ես ջղայինանալուց....... :Blush: 


մեկ էլ որ քայլում եմ, մազերիս պոչիկը շարժվումա էս կողմ, էն կողմ, ամբողջ օրը որ վազվում եմ, աշխատանքիս տեղը, բոլորի ուշադրոեւթյունը իմ պոչիկի , մազափնջիս, այսպես ասած շարժվելու վրայա, էնքան են ասում, պոչիկդ...վաայ շարժվեց, էսօր մեկը որ ասեց, ասի ի?նչ անեմ,ես չեմ անում.
- Հա բայց  սիրունա~..նենց ասեց հավատացի....ես որ չեմ նեղվում :Tongue:

----------

keyboard (27.02.2013), Smokie (28.02.2013), Նիկեա (05.04.2013)

----------


## Meme

*Южная красавица*..........
 :Blush:

----------

keyboard (04.04.2013), unknown (04.04.2013), Նիկեա (05.04.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

արա այ մանյակ :Angry2: 
 :Love:  մերսի մամ

----------

Alphaone (05.04.2013), Meme (05.04.2013), Smokie (05.04.2013), Stranger_Friend (06.04.2013), Այբ (11.04.2013), Նիկեա (05.04.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

հո դու երկնքից չես ընկել  :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (16.04.2013), Meme (05.04.2013), Smokie (05.04.2013), Այբ (11.04.2013), Նիկեա (05.04.2013), Վոլտերա (05.04.2013), Տրիբուն (05.04.2013)

----------


## Լեդի Վարդ

Իմ դասընկեր Արթուը մի ժամանակ առաջ ինձ ասում էր«ՌԵՄԲՈ»

----------

Alphaone (05.04.2013), Smokie (05.04.2013), Այբ (11.04.2013), Նիկեա (05.04.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Էսօր ինձ հերթական անգամ ասել են, որ սիրուն ժպիտ ունեմ: Քանի որ շատերից եմ լսել նույնը, արդեն ընդունում եմ որպես միանշանակ ճշմարտություն  :Blush:  Ու ամեն հաջորդ ասածը ավելի մեծ գնահատանքով ու ուրախությամբ եմ ընդունում  :Smile:

----------

ivy (11.04.2013), Katka (06.04.2013), Moonwalker (05.04.2013), Smokie (05.04.2013), Valentina (05.04.2013), Գալաթեա (06.04.2013), Հայկօ (05.04.2013), Ձայնալար (12.04.2013)

----------


## մարիօ

Ամենամոտ ընկերս ամեն օր երեսիս շրխկացնում է, որ չոբան եմ  :Think:

----------

Վոլտերա (11.04.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Չգիտեմ ինչքանով է կոմպլիմենտ, երեկ շնորհավորել են.
- Վայ չծնվեիր դու... շնորհավո՜ր... 
 :LOL:

----------

Meme (12.04.2013), Smokie (11.04.2013), Այբ (11.04.2013), Ձայնալար (12.04.2013)

----------


## մարիօ

Հենց նոր ինձ ասեցին մոծակիկ, ֆու~  :Angry2:

----------


## Ruby Rue

Էսօր էնքան կոմպլիմենտ ստացա որ... :Love: 
1. Վամպիրային հայացքովդ նենց նայեցիր, որ տեղումս չորացա:
2. Ոնց որ оборотень լինես, լուսնի հետ բոլորին հոշոտելու տրամադրությունդ ա գալիս:
3. Լրիվ գժի տեսք ունես. ոնց որ Սարոյին կորցրած Անուշը լինես:  :LOL: 
4. Բաբա յագան քեզ տեսներ, հրաժարական կտար:  :Tongue:

----------

Alphaone (12.04.2013), Diana99 (12.04.2013), Meme (12.04.2013), Quyr Qery (16.04.2013), Smokie (12.04.2013)

----------


## Stranger_Friend

Որ մի օր մեկը ինձ *աննորմալ* չի ասում, այդ օրը հետաքրքիր չի անցնում...

Հ.Գ. Ինչ լավ է, որ կա մեկը, ով նույնիսկ օրը մի քանի անգամ է ասում...

----------

Meme (12.04.2013), Smokie (12.04.2013)

----------


## Diana99

մամայի կողմից-իմ աստված :Love: 
դասղեկիս կողմից - իմ համով  :Blush:

----------

CactuSoul (13.04.2013), Meme (12.04.2013), Smokie (28.04.2013), Այբ (12.04.2013), Նիկեա (12.04.2013)

----------


## Նիկեա

Քո կողքին լուրջ մնալ չի լինի,գիժս: :Blush:

----------

Alphaone (12.04.2013), CactuSoul (13.04.2013), Meme (12.04.2013), Smokie (28.04.2013), Այբ (12.04.2013), Լեդի Վարդ (15.04.2013)

----------


## Լեդի Վարդ

Տու դեմքդ գնամ պանիխիդա :Cray:  :Cray:

----------

armen9494 (10.07.2013), Freeman (04.08.2013), Այբ (15.04.2013), Նիկեա (15.04.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

*Դու իսկական հայուհի ես* :Love:

----------

CactuSoul (16.04.2013), Diana99 (17.04.2013), Freeman (04.08.2013), Smokie (28.04.2013), Այբ (15.04.2013), Նիկեա (15.04.2013)

----------


## Meme

*Թիթիզ...*


էնքան են  աշխատանքիս տեղը ասում,որ արդեն հոգնել եմ...չգիտեմ էլ արդեն կոմպլիմենտա, թե ուղղակի  գցել են բերանները ու ասում են.....

----------

Diana99 (15.04.2013), Այբ (15.04.2013)

----------


## laro

Էս մեկը չեմ մոռանում երկար ժամանակ ա. «Որ տղա լինեի, ընկերություն անելու առաջարկություն կանեի քեզ »  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (15.04.2013), Նիկեա (26.04.2013)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Թարմ կոմպլիմենտ Արևածագից  :Love: 




> Մեռած...Ճ Մոնա Լիզային նմանեցրի:

----------

Alphaone (16.04.2013), CactuSoul (16.04.2013), Quyr Qery (16.04.2013), Smokie (16.04.2013), Մինա (20.05.2013)

----------


## Meme

Վաայ, էս մեկը չեմ մոռանա~
հենց էսօրա եղել....
ընկերուհուս հետ եմ խոսում աշխատանքիս տեղն եմ, ուզում եմ տուն գամ,  մեկ էլ մի կին կողքովս անցավ, լռիիվ անծանոթ, մեկ էլ .

-*Յամաա~ն սիրունն ես հա~, էդ սիրուն աչքերովդ քանիիի~ տղու ես խաբեեել, հըըըըըըը~ն.
*դեմքս լռիվ էս էր  :Shok: նենց հանկարծակիի եկա. ու նենց էէլ երկարացնելով ասեց, ոնց որ ինքը ինձ ճանաչում էր, ես էլ 
- ՉԷէ ,վայ.... :Dntknw: 
- *հաա~, դե լավ, բայց շաաաաաաաաաաատ սիրուն էս է~....*


Ամոթից չգիտեյի ինչ անեյի~.:foll...էն ինչ էր կատարվում հետս, մի տեղ էլ ծիծաղս նենց էր գալիի~ս.... :Blush:

----------

CactuSoul (26.04.2013), Diana99 (26.04.2013), laro (25.04.2013), Smokie (26.04.2013), ԱնԱիդա (26.04.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Քանի եկել եմ, ասեմ )
Շատ աղջիկներ կան, որ ձևեր են թափում, թե փողոցում անծանոթ տղաների/տղամարդկանց կողմից արված ռեպլիկներն իրենց դուր չեն գալիս ու նման բաներ: Չեմ հավատում ) Ինձ որ դուր է գալիս, երբ ինձ վերաբերող ինչ-որ դրական բան է հասնում ականջիս ) Ինչպես, օրինակ, վերջին անգամ, երբ կողքովս անցնող մի տղամարդ, ինձ նայելով, տո լի ինքն իրեն, տո լի ընկերոջն ասաց՝ «Սիրուն աչքեր ունի…» ))
Մտածում եմ՝ երևի արժի ավելի հաճախ առանց ականջակալների քայլել, միգուցե իրականում հաճախ են լավ բաներ ասում, ես չեմ լսում ) հե-հե )
Մանավանդ որ վերջերս էլ չեմ շպարվում, ավելի անկեղծ են թվում էդ կոմպլիմենտները ))

----------

Chuk (03.05.2013), Diana99 (26.04.2013), Freeman (04.05.2013), Meme (26.04.2013), Moonwalker (26.04.2013), Progart (04.12.2018), Smokie (26.04.2013), Stranger_Friend (26.04.2013), Valentina (26.04.2013), _Հրաչ_ (28.04.2013), Աթեիստ (26.04.2013), ԱնԱիդա (26.04.2013), Լեդի Վարդ (26.04.2013), Մինա (03.05.2013), Նիկեա (26.04.2013)

----------


## Meme

*մամայիս կողմից ամեն ասված խոսք իմ համար ամենալավնա~*
երկխոսությունից  հետո.
- վայ, մամայի ամենաբարի երեխեն :Love: 

մաամ :Ծաղիկ:

----------

Diana99 (03.05.2013), erexa (29.04.2013), Smokie (28.04.2013), Stranger_Friend (29.04.2013), ԱնԱիդա (29.04.2013), Մինա (03.05.2013)

----------


## Valentina

Երկխոսություն

-Դե աշխատանքը գեղեցկացնում է մարդուն:
- Աղջի՜կ ջան, էտքան ագահ չեն լինի  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (05.05.2013), Diana99 (05.05.2013), Freeman (04.05.2013), Smokie (03.05.2013), Մինա (03.05.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ձեր ստացած ամենահաջող կոմպլիմենտը…


Չեմ ասի  :Smile:

----------

Diana99 (05.05.2013), Smokie (03.05.2013), Մինա (03.05.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չեմ ասի


Ասա…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ասա…


Չեմ ասի, գաղտնիք ա: Պետական:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չեմ ասի, գաղտնիք ա: Պետական:


Ասա… փլիի՞զ… լավ էլի…

----------


## CactuSoul

> Չեմ ասի


դե հա, ամենահաջողներից կան, որ ես էլ, էս թեմայում էսքան չաչանակությամբ հանդերձ, չեմ ասում
անձնականության աստիճանից կախված, էլի  :Smile: 
օրինակ տենց մեկը կա, որ մի 3 անգամ տարբեր ժամանակներում փորձել եմ գրել, բայց վերջը ջնջել եմ գրածս  :Blush:

----------

Meme (05.05.2013), Smokie (05.05.2013), Գալաթեա (05.05.2013), Մինա (05.05.2013)

----------


## Լեդի Վարդ

Ինձ ասում են լռպուշկա :Smile:

----------

keyboard (05.05.2013), Նիկեա (05.05.2013)

----------


## unknown

եսօր  3  տարեկան  զարմիկս  ինձ  ասելա մորքուր  դու  իմ  ՋԱՆՆ  ես :LOL: սենց  կոմպլիմենտ  չէի  լսել :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (06.05.2013), erexa (08.05.2013), keyboard (05.05.2013), Meme (05.05.2013), ԱնԱիդա (06.05.2013), Մինա (05.05.2013), Նիկեա (05.05.2013)

----------


## Նիկեա

Մորաքրոջս տղան չորս տարեկան է:Երեկ վրան լրիվ շոկոլադ էր արել,ասեցի արի փոխեմ:Երկար ինձ նայեց ու հետո ասեց.Դու պուծուր ես,պստո:

----------

CactuSoul (06.05.2013), John (07.05.2013), ԱնԱիդա (06.05.2013)

----------


## Մինա

Քո անկեղծությունը մի հատ կյանք բան ա:
Հենց նոր ստացա ,ու ջերմությունը դեռ զգում եմ մաշկիս: :Love:

----------

CactuSoul (06.05.2013), erexa (08.05.2013), John (07.05.2013), Meme (05.05.2013), Mephistopheles (31.05.2013), Moonwalker (07.05.2013), Peace (06.05.2013), ԱնԱիդա (06.05.2013)

----------


## Meme

ոնց որ Մերի Պոպինսը լինես.... :Love: էլի էի լսել...


մեկ էլ...


էս մեր տղաները  լավ չեն տեսնում :LOL: - նրբացնում եմ իրականում ասվածը :Blush: 



հ.գ ` ամեն օր երբ տուն եմ գալիս հնարավոր չի, ինչ որ մեկը մի բան չասի իմ հագուստի կամ ընդհանուր տեսքի վերաբերլյալ...էհ :Blush:

----------

keyboard (07.05.2013), Ripsim (17.05.2013), unknown (07.05.2013), Այբ (07.05.2013), ԱնԱիդա (08.05.2013), Մինա (07.05.2013)

----------


## Meme

աաաաաաա էլի ես եմ վերջինն ու վերևինը :Acute: 
հ.գ քանի անգամ մտել եմ տեսել ես եմ, ու չեմ գրառել, բայց....չդիամացա :Blush: ...կներեք



այսօր եմ ստացել այս ամենահաջող կոմլպիմենտները , ու ուզում եմ ավելի շատ որ չմոռանամ....թանկ մարդկանցից....

երկար երկխոսությունից հետո, մանկության ընկերուհուցս, որի հետ պարի ենք գնացել դպրոցական ժամանակ, շաատ հուշեր կան կապված իրա հետ, բայց չեմ ասի նույնը դպրոցի մասին, քանի որ տարբեր դպրոցներ էին ու ինքը դեռ մեկ տարի էլ փոքր էր ինձանից, ու էդպես այսօր.

*
- էս ինչ հրաշք մարդ ես դու՝  անկեղծ ու պարզ ջրի նման*



մեկ էլ ֆրանսերենի դասախոսս, պարապում ենք մեր տանը հետո իր մեքենայով ուղեկցում է ինձ աշխատանքի, ու ես լրիվ իմ ափսեյի մեջ եմ լինում համ դասի ընաթացքում, համ հետո :Rolleyes: ,  դա էլ հերիք չի, խոսելիս ասեց.

*- Մեծ հարստությունա, որ դու կարող ես ամեն փոքր բանից ուրախանալ,  քո մեջ էդ մաքրությունը էդ մանկական  պարզությունը կա դեռ, շատ քչերը դա ունեն հիմա, ուրախացի~*


ես  :Blush:   :Ծաղիկ:

----------

ARMbrain (17.05.2013), CactuSoul (18.05.2013), laro (17.05.2013), Ripsim (17.05.2013), Մինա (20.05.2013)

----------


## ARMbrain

Իմ համար ամենահաջող կոմպլիմենտը էնա՝ երբ ընկերներիցս որևիցե մեկը հանգիստ ժպիտով ինձ ասումա՝ *գիժաաա* :Love:  այ էտ շատ եմ սիրում:

----------

Meme (17.05.2013), ԱնԱիդա (27.06.2013)

----------


## Meme

ես գիտեմ մի օր ստեղի իմ գրառումների  համար ինձ տուգանելու են...բայց ես բնավ էլ մեղք չունեմ ,որ ստանում եմ էսպիսի թանկ կոմպլիմենտներ....մարդիկ կմտածեն հորինում եմ :Hands Up: 


այսօր ընկերներիցս մեկը ասաց...

_- Դու ոչ թե սովորական մարդ ես, այլ քո մեջ տարօրինակ էներգիա կա, ես զգացել եմ, որ եղելա  ես տխուր ու անտրամադիր եմ եղել  մի քանի րոպե հետդ խոսացել եմ, ու հետո ամեն ինչ փոխվելա....
- դու կսազեյիր գտնված երազի մեջի աղջկան...ամուր գրկում ու համբուրում եմ  նաև մամայիդ, որ քեզ նման հրաշքա լույս աշխարհ բերել տիկնիկս........
_

էլ չգիտեմ ինչքան սմայլ դնեմ  :Blush: ..

----------

laro (22.05.2013), Smokie (21.05.2013)

----------


## Ruby Rue

- Կոնֆետ կուզե՞ս:
- Չէ, Ռու՛բ, նենց հավես ես ուտում, որ մարդու սիրտը չի տանում քեզանից կանֆետ վերցնի: Մարդ քեզ շոկոլադ բերի, դու ուտես, ինքը՝ նայի:  :Love:

----------

Alphaone (04.10.2013), CactuSoul (25.05.2013), Freeman (28.05.2013), Progart (04.12.2018), Smokie (25.05.2013), Stranger_Friend (25.05.2013), ԱնԱիդա (27.06.2013), Մինա (26.05.2013), Վահե-91 (30.05.2013)

----------


## John

Պապայիդ շատ ես նման... ու ոչ միայն արտաքինով ))
հ.գ.
ավելի հաճելի կոմպլիմենտ անհնար է մտածել, ինձ համար համենայնդեպս  :Wink:

----------

Ambrosine (18.08.2013), armen9494 (10.07.2013), CactuSoul (30.05.2013), keyboard (06.06.2013), Smokie (30.05.2013), ԱնԱիդա (27.06.2013)

----------


## laro

Ոնց որ տիկնիկ լինես  :Smile:  
Էսօր էլ ասեցին հունական աստվածուհու նման ես  :Jpit:

----------

ARMbrain (30.05.2013), CactuSoul (30.05.2013), Progart (04.12.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

ինձ էնքան շատ են տվել որ լրիվը չեմ հիշում… հես ա մի քանիսը

1. Տականք (իմ համար շատ սիրելի մարդ)
2. Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան (Տրիբուն)
3. Դավաճան (մի ահագին Ակումբցիներ)
4. Բ.Տ. (Լեռնցի՝ նույն ինքը Լեռնիկ, Տուռոջան)
5. Պացիֆիստ (Բիձա)
6. Լկտի (չեմ հիշում)
7. Անհավատ (Նետ)
8. կոսմոպոլիտ լիբերալ (Լիոն)
9. Վանո Սիրադեղյան (Մարինե Պետրոսյան)
10. Բյուրը լիքը կոմպլիմենտներ ա արել, բայց չեմ հիշում… խելք չի մնացել, էլի… տարիքն իրանն անում ա… 
11. Անբարոյական (համարյա բոլոր հավարացյալները)
12. Փառչագ Լեննոն (Թավրե)
11. "Դասատու" (Այվի)

…մնացածն էլ հետո որ հիշեմ կասեմ…

----------

Alphaone (04.10.2013), Ambrosine (18.08.2013), CactuSoul (31.05.2013), Chuk (31.05.2013), Kuk (03.11.2013), One_Way_Ticket (31.05.2013), ԱնԱիդա (27.06.2013), Մինա (31.05.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Հա մոռացա… ամենաշատ կոմպլիմենտները քիբորդից եմ ստացել ու շարունակում եմ ստանալ… մարդը ինձ բոլոր թեմաներում կոմպլիմենտներ ա անում… էն Անկապ Օրագրում լիքը գրել ա, անանիմնի (ես կասեի օնանիմնի) կոմպլիմենտներ… էնքան շատ ա մոտն էդ կոմպլիմենտները որ Գալաթեայից ա խնդրում որ ինձ փոխանցի… ինքը չի հասցնում… ինձ շատ ա սիրում, չգիտեմ լավությունը ոնց գնահատեմ…

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Մեֆ, բա ես հեչ կոմպլիմենտ չեմ արե՞լ: Ոնց էլ լինի, յանկի ասած կլինեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, բա ես հեչ կոմպլիմենտ չեմ արե՞լ: Ոնց էլ լինի, յանկի ասած կլինեմ


Արած կլնես ընգեր… էս Ակումբում ընենց մարդ չկա որ ինձ կոմպլիմենտ արած չլինի…

----------

Freeman (04.08.2013)

----------


## John

> Արած կլնես ընգեր… էս Ակումբում ընենց մարդ չկա որ ինձ կոմպլիմենտ արած չլինի…


Տենց մեկի արտացոլանքը կտեսնեմ, եթե մոտինտորը անջատեմ  :Wink:

----------

keyboard (06.06.2013), Mephistopheles (31.05.2013), Նիկեա (05.08.2013)

----------


## Meme

վայ...էս ինձ կարոտել ե՞ք

***

հղիներից մեկը՝
*- Ինչ հաճելիյա ձեզ հետ, Ձեզ նման աշխատողներ , որ Հայաստանում շատ լինեյին, այն օր օրի կբարելավվեր....*


***

*-դու շպարով,  ախորժալի՜ ( ուղղակի ռուսերն բառով ) օրիորդ ես , իսկ առանց դրա՝ ангелочек...*


***
ֆրասներենի դասախոսս հարցում էր անում անցյալում անցած բառերի, քանի որ ժամաանակ կար, որ կիսատ էինք թողել պարապելը, ու .
*- էդ աչքերով ինձ  էլ չնայես, տղաներին էդպես կնայես էդ հայացքովդ, որ հենց նայես ամեն ինչ կանեն քեզ համար...*



եսս... :Blush:

----------

anahit96 (04.10.2013), armen9494 (10.07.2013), keyboard (06.06.2013), Ripsim (06.06.2013), Smokie (07.06.2013), Vardik! (04.10.2013), Այբ (27.06.2013), ԱնԱիդա (27.06.2013), Նիկեա (05.08.2013)

----------


## Meme

բա նորից եմ եեկել, էս թեման հեսա փակելու են մենակ նրա համար որ մենակ ես եմ գրառում անողը :Jpit: 


քանի օրա ստանում եմ, բայց էս մեկը հենց էս թեմայի համարա , երեկ կողքովս աշխատանքի տեղը անցան, ես էլ ինչպես միշտ ժպիտով, երևի ցնդածի տպավորություն էլ եմ մեկ մեկ թողնում :Hands Up: 
ու...

радужная девушка :Love: 

մեկ էլ նորից մեր աշխատողներից մեկը, որի կողքով մի տարի անցել եմ, հազիվ մենակ աշխատելա բարև տա~
երեկ տուն էի գալիս որ չասեց.
- Տիկնիկ, ամեն օր հիանում  եմ քեզանով, դու էնքան լավն ես, էնքա~ն, որ պիտի Ամերիկա ամուսնանաս, լավ ուզող չունես:D

իմ դեմքը հիացմուքնի հետ վերջում փոխվեց սրա :Shok:

----------

armen9494 (10.07.2013), laro (27.06.2013), Smokie (27.06.2013), Vardik! (04.10.2013), Այբ (27.06.2013), ԱնԱիդա (27.06.2013), Նիկեա (05.08.2013)

----------


## Meme

*տո եկա է՜* :Tongue: 

երեկ մեր ծննդաբերած հղիներից մեկի բալիկին մոտեցա էնքան պուպուշն էր, սկսեցի սիրել, մայրը մեկ էլ իբր երեխունա ասում.
- Գիտես ինչքանա քեզ կշռել,- դե իրա հղի ժամանակ նկատի ունի, ես էլ դե  պարապ էի երեխուն էի զբաղացնում, մեկ էլ երեխեն սկսեց մոտենալը որ գրկեմ  :Love: հազիվ մի քանի ամսեկան կլիներ, մեկ էլ սկսեցին զարմանալը...
ես էլ ուրախացա, գրկեցի, ու սկսվեեեց. աշխատողներից ով անցավ, դե ինձ ովա տեսել երեխա սիրելուց :Blush: , հալվում եմ տեղում, չգիտեմ ուրեմ հասնում որ գիրկս երեխայա լինում, էն էլ համո՜վ, հեռվից գալիս են միջանցքով աշխատողներից, մեկ էլ լսեմ գոռալով.
- Էն ոնցաա սազում, էս ինչ լավն ես, - էն մյուսը բժշկուհիներից.
-  Մերի, էս ում երեխա, ոնց էլ սազումա արագացրա, մյուս տարի քեզ տենանք....

ես էլ հուզվել էի :Blush: 

իսկ այսօր, ընկերուհիներիցս մեկը հեռախոսով խոսում ենք , տարիքով մեծա ինձանից, բաց շաաատ մոտ ենք, աշխատանքի տեղից,   37կլինի, բալիկներ ունի մեծ, ու էդպես նորա եկել հանգստանալուց դե խոսացնումա , խոսում եմ, պատմում, ես էլ էնքան չաչանակն եմ, հավեսով խոսում եմ, մեկ էլ տեսնեմ ծիծաղումա, ասում եմ.
-  Ինչա եղել, -լռումա, ու շարունակում,
*- Էնքա՜ն կյանք կա մեջդ, էնքաաաա՜ն,*
- Հա՜, ինչ անեմ շատա , դուրս չի գալիս մեջիցս, տա?մ քեզ, :Blush:  
- Դու գիտես չես տալիս, լաաաավ էլ տալիս ես, էնա խաբար չես....-նենց ջիգյարով ասեց, հավատացի՜

 :Love: հ.գ՝ ինձ թվումա, որ էս խոսքերի բացակայության դեպքում իմ կյանքը էնքան անգույնա դառնում.....

հ.գ.գ՝ նորից եկար կյանքս լցրեցիր...

----------

CactuSoul (04.08.2013), Enna Adoly (04.08.2013), Smokie (16.08.2013), Vardik! (04.10.2013), Այբ (16.08.2013), Նիկեա (05.08.2013)

----------


## Արամ

Իմ գումարտակի հրամանատարը.
-Քո՛չարյան, գիտես չէ՞, որ բոլորը քո նման զինվոր լինեին, ի՞նչ Ադրբեջան, Ամերիկաից էինք սկսելու:

----------

Ambrosine (18.08.2013), CactuSoul (04.08.2013), Lílium (06.08.2013), Meme (04.08.2013), Smokie (16.08.2013), Vardik! (04.10.2013), Նիկեա (05.08.2013)

----------


## Meme

_սկյուռիկ..._

հ.գ՝ չէի լսել բայց շոյված եմ...

մեկ էլ , մի եղբայր ունեմ ,որի հետ խոսելիս միշտ որախանում եմ որ ինքը կա, իմ ու իրա տարբերութունը մեկ տարիյա,  ես մեծն եմ, ու էն օրը էլի խոսում ենք, անգամ իրա հետ խոսալիս մեկ մեկ ամաչում եմ, ոնց ստացվեց խոսքը , որ կարծես ինձ դեբիլ ասեր , ու փոխադարձ նույնը իրեն ասեցի, ասեց.
_- Մեր ջան, ասա,  դու ինձ չես վիրավորում, այլ օրշնում ես_

թանկ կոմպլիմենտա...   :Blush:

----------

keyboard (04.10.2013), Vardik! (04.10.2013)

----------


## Նարե91

> _սկյուռիկ..._
> 
> հ.գ՝ չէի լսել բայց շոյված եմ...


Էս ինչ ճիշտ բան են ասել, այ մարդ  :Hands Up: ... նման էլ ես, էն սպիտակ, սիրուն սկյուռիկներից ես  :Love:

----------

keyboard (04.10.2013), Meme (06.08.2013), Vardik! (04.10.2013), Այբ (04.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ասում ա՝ դու լավ փիառշիկ ես:
Նե՜նց հալվեցի  :Jpit:  էս մեկը մտքովս չէր անցել

----------

Alphaone (04.10.2013), CactuSoul (06.08.2013), keyboard (04.10.2013), Meme (06.08.2013), Smokie (16.08.2013), Այբ (16.08.2013), Նիկեա (16.08.2013), Վոլտերա (06.08.2013)

----------


## Նիկեա

Էսօր երեք ,,կոմպլիմենտ,, եմ ստացել մեկը մեկից ֆանտաստիկ:
Մուտանտ
Կիբոռկ
Համառ էշ,ինքնասացի,կապրիզնի:

Երբ էս խոսքերը ասում ա էն մարդը,ով ուզում ա քեզ ,,ճիշտ ճամփին կանգնեցնի,, դու դառնում ես աշխարհի ամենաերջանիկ մարդը,որովհետև ինքը հասկանում ա որ իրա մոտ ոչ մի բան չի ստացվելու: :Tongue:

----------

Alphaone (04.10.2013), reminilo (06.08.2017), Smokie (16.08.2013), Այբ (16.08.2013), Լեդի Վարդ (16.08.2013), Վոլտերա (16.08.2013)

----------


## Meme

այսօր թարմ տարբերվող ու թանկ կոմպլիմետ եմ ստացել...

աշխատանքի գնալիս հագիս աշնանաանձրևային հագուստ կար, որ մի հատ հրաշք թիկնոցա, որ հագնում եմ լռիվ աշունանում եմ  :Love:  ու ես իրան հատուկ եմ առել...
դե քանզի այսօր օրն էր հագա՜, ծանոթներիցս մեկը տեսավ , նախ չճանաչեց, ու կերպարս հավանելով ասաց.
*- ոնց որ հեքիաթից լինես...*

եսսսսսս  :Ծաղիկ: 

մեկ էլ մեկ ուրիշից.  

*- Ոնցա իմ մաշինկան* :Love:

----------

keyboard (04.10.2013), Smokie (04.10.2013), Vardik! (04.10.2013), Այբ (04.10.2013), Նարե91 (04.10.2013)

----------


## anahit96

Իմ տեսած թշիկի փոսիկներից ամենալավը քոննա 

 :Blush:

----------

CactuSoul (04.10.2013), keyboard (04.10.2013), Meme (04.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (05.10.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Որ տեսնում եմ էս թեման ու վերջին գրառումը Մեմեինը չի լինում, խառնվում եմ իրար:

----------

Alphaone (04.10.2013), CactuSoul (04.10.2013), keyboard (04.10.2013), Meme (04.10.2013), murmushka (04.10.2013), Sambitbaba (05.10.2013), V!k (05.10.2013), Vardik! (04.10.2013), Անտիգոնե (18.01.2014), Մինա (06.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (05.10.2013), Նարե91 (04.10.2013), Ռուֆուս (05.10.2013)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Հիմա իրար ենք խառնում Գալին  :Jpit: 

Հենց նոր թարմ-թարմ ու կատարյալ կոմպլիմենտ եմ ստացել Կակտուսիցս  :Love: 




> Էս 2 օր ա՝ մտածում-մտածում եմ, ու չեմ հասկանում. որ դու ամբողջությամբ էդքան մեծ սիրտ ես, բա մնացած օրգաննե՞րդ որտեղ են տեղավորվում


 :Blush:

----------

Alphaone (05.10.2013), CactuSoul (05.10.2013), keyboard (05.10.2013), Meme (05.10.2013), Smokie (07.10.2013), Vardik! (05.10.2013), Արամ (05.10.2013), Գալաթեա (05.10.2013), Մինա (06.10.2013), Ուլուանա (05.10.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Կոմպլիմենտն ինձ ուղղված չի, այլ Հայաստանին։ Մի իտալացի իր տպավորություններից էր պատմում, ասում ա, Հայաստանն իսկական գանձ էր, ամեն 50 կիլոմետրը մեկ ինձ թվում էր,  թե ուրիշ երկիր էի մտնում։

----------

CactuSoul (05.10.2013), Smokie (07.10.2013), Vardik! (05.10.2013), Մինա (06.10.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Կոմպլիմենտն ինձ ուղղված չի, այլ Հայաստանին։ Մի իտալացի իր տպավորություններից էր պատմում, ասում ա, Հայաստանն իսկական գանձ էր, ամեն 50 կիլոմետրը մեկ ինձ թվում էր,  թե ուրիշ երկիր էի մտնում։


Դու համոզված ե՞ս, որ դա կոմպլիմենտ ա  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (05.10.2013), keyboard (05.10.2013), Sambitbaba (05.10.2013), Մինա (06.10.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Դու համոզված ե՞ս, որ դա կոմպլիմենտ ա


Լիլ, ինքը բնության համար էր ասում, մոռացա գրառման մեջ նշել  :Smile:

----------

Գալաթեա (05.10.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Լիլ, ինքը բնության համար էր ասում, մոռացա գրառման մեջ նշել


Ադիկա կփոխե հանգամանքը  :Smile: 
Էապես:

----------


## LisBeth

– Էդ գլխարկդ բայց ինձ դուր ա գալիս։
– Լավն ա չէ՞։
– Բեր փոխենք կեպկիս հետ։
մեջտեղի մատ
– Սիրուն չի տենց բաներ ցույց տալ։
– Փախա՛ր։ Անծանոթ։

----------


## Meme

_դու քայլող կինո ես , ու ձգում ես դեպի քեզ ..._


հ.գ՝  :Love:

----------

keyboard (06.10.2013), Vardik! (08.10.2013), Այբ (11.10.2013), Նարե91 (06.10.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (29.10.2013)

----------


## Նարե91

Էրէկ բժշկիցս` 
Վաղուց էսքան կիրթ ու զարգացած հիվանդ չեինք ունեցել:  :Smile: 
Հոգիս մի տեսակ փառավորվեց,  :Love:  բայց մեջս չեմ ուռել հաստատ:

----------

CactuSoul (08.10.2013), keyboard (08.10.2013), Meme (08.10.2013), Sambitbaba (11.10.2013), Smokie (08.10.2013), Vardik! (08.10.2013), Այբ (11.10.2013), Վահե-91 (08.10.2013)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Տղես. «Մամ, քո եփած ճաշերը ամենահամովն են» 
(ու նենց չի էլի, որ մենակ իմ եփած ճաշերն ա ուտում, դրա համար ա գովում)։ Լավ բան ա մամա լինելը։ Այ սենց անմեղ խոսքերը երջանկություն են պարգևում  :Love:

----------

Alphaone (11.10.2013), CactuSoul (22.10.2013), erexa (11.10.2013), Jarre (11.10.2013), keyboard (11.10.2013), Meme (11.10.2013), Mephistopheles (11.10.2013), Ruby Rue (11.10.2013), Sambitbaba (11.10.2013), Vardik! (11.10.2013), Աթեիստ (11.10.2013), Այբ (11.10.2013), Նարե91 (11.10.2013), Շինարար (11.10.2013), Ուլուանա (11.10.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

- քեզ ծխելը բայց կսազեր:
Ասում է լրիվ անծանոթ, դպրոցական տարիքի տղան փողոցում  :LOL:

----------

Enna Adoly (21.10.2013), Sambitbaba (11.10.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

Չգիտեմ ումից եմ ստացել, բայց շնորհակալ եմ :Love:  


> Քեզ ստեղծելիս Աստված պիտի որ թունդ սյուրռեալիստական տրամադրության մեջ եղած լինի։ Այ տենց սյուր կերպար ես դու։

----------

CactuSoul (22.10.2013), keyboard (21.10.2013), Meme (21.10.2013), Smokie (21.10.2013), Արամ (21.10.2013), Ուլուանա (21.10.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (29.10.2013)

----------


## melancholia

Հիվանդս աչքերը բացեց, դիմացը ես եմ.
- ՅԱ, էս դրախտում եմ՞

----------

CactuSoul (22.10.2013), Enna Adoly (21.10.2013), keyboard (21.10.2013), Meme (21.10.2013), Mephistopheles (21.10.2013), Smokie (21.10.2013), Vardik! (21.10.2013), Yevuk (05.11.2013), Նաիրուհի (30.10.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (29.10.2013)

----------


## Meme

- Մերի ջան, որ դու ժպտում ես չէ՞, աշխարհս կառուցվումա...


ես ՝  :Blush:

----------

Cassiopeia (22.10.2013), keyboard (22.10.2013), Այբ (22.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (30.10.2013), Նարե91 (22.10.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (29.10.2013)

----------


## Stranger_Friend

Բայց դու վտանգավոր մարդ ես հա...

----------

John (29.10.2013), Արամ (29.10.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (29.10.2013)

----------


## John

> Բայց դու վտանգավոր մարդ ես հա...


էս թեմայով մի բան հիշեցի
«Դու լսում ես ինձ, ժպտում ու լռում։ Ես վախենում եմ քեզանից, հատկապես էդ կանաչ աչքերիցդ»  :LOL:

----------

Cassiopeia (29.10.2013), keyboard (29.10.2013), Meme (29.10.2013), Stranger_Friend (29.10.2013), Արամ (29.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (30.10.2013), Նարե91 (29.10.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Միշտ մի տեսակ քաշվում եմ էս թեմայում գրառում անելուց։ Բայց դե ուրիշներից ինչո՞վ եմ պակաս որ  :Jpit: ։ 

Կիսամյակի վերջում տարբեր դասախոսներից լսած կոմպլիմենտ. «Հաճելի էր քեզ նման ուսանող ունենալը»։ Մեկը նաև ավելացրել էր. «Երանի բոլոր ուսանողներս քեզ նման լինեին»։

Վերջերս էլ ընկերներիցս մեկն ասեց. «Ամեն անգամ հետդ խոսելիս սկսում եմ ինքս ինձ ավելի լավ ճանաչել»։

----------

CactuSoul (30.10.2013), Chuk (30.10.2013), John (30.10.2013), Progart (03.12.2018), Ruby Rue (30.10.2013), Smokie (01.11.2013), Արամ (30.10.2013), Նարե91 (30.10.2013)

----------


## Նարե91

Էրէկ քույրիկիցս` Նա´ր, էս վերջերս ինչ-որ բարի կենդանու ես նմանվել  :Jpit:

----------

keyboard (30.10.2013), Meme (31.10.2013), Smokie (01.11.2013), Vardik! (30.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (01.11.2013), Նիկեա (31.10.2013), Ուլուանա (30.10.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (31.10.2013)

----------


## Meme

_թարմ, տաք տաք, հենց նոր թխած ամենահաջող կոմպլիմենտենրից են_` էսա էսա կգժվեմ...


քո հետ կյանքս երկարումա, և ուրախա...

աշնան տերևի նման ոսկեգույն ես...

արև ես....



հ.գ՝ դաջելու եմ հիշողությանս մեջ ,որ չմոռանամ... :Blush:

----------

keyboard (01.11.2013), Smokie (01.11.2013), Vardik! (31.10.2013), Նարե91 (01.11.2013), Նիկեա (31.10.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (31.10.2013)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Երբ դպրոցական էի, հարցնում էին, թե ո՞ր կուրսում եմ։ Իսկ երեկ, իմանալով, որ Շիրակացիում եմ սովորել, հարցրին.
-Էս տարի՞ ես ճեմարանն ավարտել։

Առավոտները նավթալին խմելն օգնում է փաստորեն  :Wink:

----------

Cassiopeia (01.11.2013), keyboard (01.11.2013), Meme (01.11.2013), Smokie (01.11.2013), Vardik! (01.11.2013), Նարե91 (01.11.2013), Նիկեա (01.11.2013)

----------


## melancholia

Ձեզ գումար չենք տալու՞ ,,, չէ դուք ծախու չեք

----------

keyboard (01.11.2013), Smokie (01.11.2013), Նիկեա (03.11.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (01.11.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Չեմ հիշում ով էր ակումբցիներից, չեմ հիշում ինչ ձևակերբմամբ, բայց ինձ Բրեդբերիի հերոսների հետ համեմատեց  :Love: 

հնարավոր լավագույն կոմպլիմենտներից, եթե անգամ բացասական հերոսի մասին էր խոսքը  :LOL:

----------

Vardik! (01.11.2013), Նաիրուհի (01.11.2013), Նիկեա (03.11.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (01.11.2013)

----------


## Lílium

ՄԻ քանի օր առաջ ինձ սունկի նմանեցրին:  :Think:  Իսկ մի քանի ժամ առաջ ասեցին,որ ես խտացրած կաթի եմ նման:  :Shok:  

Շատ հաջող կոմպլիմենտներ էին:  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (01.11.2013), CactuSoul (03.11.2013), Smokie (01.11.2013), Vardik! (01.11.2013), Նաիրուհի (01.11.2013), Նիկեա (03.11.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (01.11.2013)

----------


## Meme

երկխոսության վերջում՝ 

- _դու ինձ համար, անգամ քնից նոր արթնացած էլ սիրուն ես, քո բիզբիզ մազերով....
_

հ.գ՝ ոչ տան անդամից...oy

----------

keyboard (03.11.2013), Նիկեա (03.11.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (04.11.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս մեկն ասվել ա վիճաբանության ժամանակ, ունեցել ա վիրավորելու նպատակ, բայց երևի կյանքումս ստացած ամենալավ կոմպլիմենտներից էր: Ասեց` դու չափից դուրս գիտական ես:

----------

Alphaone (03.11.2013), keyboard (03.11.2013), reminilo (06.08.2017), Smokie (04.11.2013), Vardik! (03.11.2013), Աթեիստ (03.11.2013), Նիկեա (03.11.2013)

----------


## Նիկեա

Գիտես,դու լրիվ վերջն ես:

Մի տեսակ հավատս չի գալիս,բայց դե ֆիզիկայի ուսուցչուհին ա ասել չեմ կարա չհավատամ: :Blush:

----------

keyboard (03.11.2013), Լեդի Վարդ (03.11.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (04.11.2013)

----------


## Լեդի Վարդ

Էդ նույն ուսուցչուհին էն օրը ինձ Ծիրան անվանեց :Blush:

----------

CactuSoul (04.11.2013), Smokie (04.11.2013), Նիկեա (03.11.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (04.11.2013)

----------


## Chuk

Մի ընկեր ունեի, իրան հաճոյանալու համար դամբուլ էի ասում, ինքն ինձ դամբուլի քառակուսի: Չեք պատկերացնի, թե ինչ հաճելի էր զգալը, որ ինքն ինձ իրենից քառակուսի անգամ լավն ա համարում:

----------

Alphaone (03.11.2013), CactuSoul (04.11.2013), Enna Adoly (04.12.2013), Meme (03.11.2013), Smokie (04.11.2013), Vardik! (03.11.2013), Աթեիստ (03.11.2013), Արամ (03.11.2013), Գալաթեա (03.11.2013), մարիօ (05.11.2013), Նաիրուհի (03.11.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (04.11.2013)

----------


## Ruby Rue

Կյանքումս ինձ նման հիասքանչ կոմպլիմենտ չէին արել, առավոտը շուտ վայելեցի: Ռումմեյթս առավոտյան հեռախոսով էր իմ մասին խոսում ու սենց ասեց.
- Ռուբի՞ն... Նա... Նա սարսափելի սատանա է, մաքուր չարիք:

_Օրիգինալը. She... She is awful devil, pure evil._

----------

Alphaone (21.12.2013), CactuSoul (05.11.2013), Meme (04.11.2013), Smokie (04.11.2013), Նաիրուհի (04.11.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (04.11.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Չգիտեմ՝ ում ինչքանով ա հետաքրքիր, բայց էսօր մի էնպիսի կոմպլիմենտ եմ ստացել, որ ինձ հազիվ եմ զսպել, որ չհալվեմ :Blush: 
Պարի խմբումս մի աղջիկ կա, ով մեր խմբում ամենահին ու փորձառու աշակերտուհին է: Այսօր ինձ ասաց.
-Ինձ համար դու միշտ, ոնց որ ասում են, inspiration ես եղել, միշտ քեզ եմ նայում ու ոգևորվում:


Մեկ էլ մի մարդամեկ կա, որ ինձ 2 անգամ «գիժ» ա անվանել, ընդ որում դրանցից մեկը օրեր առաջ… Ու էս դեպքում դա ինձ համար ստացածս ամենահաջող կոմպլիմենտներից մեկն է: Նույնիսկ պարզապես հիշելիս ես դառնում եմ  :Blush:  ու  :Love:  սմայլների խառնուրդ ))

----------

Lílium (05.11.2013), Meme (05.11.2013), Smokie (05.11.2013), Yevuk (05.11.2013), Ուլուանա (05.11.2013)

----------


## laro

ՙՙԼրիվ երեխա եսՙՙ
Էնքան մարդ ա նմանատիպ արտահայտություն արել....Բայց դա ինձ համար կոմպլիմենտ ա, չնայած հաճախ էս արտահայտությունը հավասարազոր ա ՙՙՄեծացիրՙՙ-ին :LOL:   :Blush:

----------

Alphaone (21.12.2013), erexa (08.11.2013), Smokie (08.11.2013)

----------


## Meme

ես ոգևորված խոսում եմ օրագրիս մասին, որ իրան գտել եմ, որ էնպիսի հեքիաթա իմ համար իրան թերթելը, իսկ մարդամեկը, որին ուժեղ եմ սիրում, ասումա փայլուն աչքերով.

- կարողա քո անունը կյանքա- ու էս կյանք բառը նենց հաճելի հնչեց ականջիս, որ իրան  ավելի շատ սկսեցի սիրել...


հ.գ՝
այ աննոռմալ, տենց կոմպլիմենտենր օր օրի մի արա, ստեղ ինձ կտուգանեն է՜.... :Ծաղիկ:

----------


## Alphaone

քեզ պետք ա սպանել... չէ, քեզ հաստատ պետք ա սպանել...  :LOL:

----------

erexa (08.11.2013), Smokie (08.11.2013), Արամ (07.11.2013)

----------


## Meme

հ.գ՝ նյարդերից թույլ մարդկանց խնդրում եմ, չկարդալ իմ էստեղի գրառումները  :Tongue: 


ամենահաջող ու հիմիկվա համար ամենաանսովոր կոմպլիմենտը...

- ախր շատ լավ տալիկ ես է՜ :Ծաղիկ:

----------

Այբ (14.11.2013), Նաիրուհի (15.11.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Գրադարանում ասեցին, երբ ծանոթով գրքեր էի վերցնում.
-Աղջիկ ջան, հո՞ դու գրքակեր չես... :LOL:

----------

Meme (14.11.2013), Smokie (15.11.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (21.12.2013)

----------


## Արամ

բլին արա....չտո-տո էս վերջերս կոմպլիմենտ չենք ստանում....մեծացել ենք... :Sad:

----------

Alphaone (23.11.2013), CactuSoul (15.11.2013)

----------


## Meme

աշնանը սիրում եմ բերետներ դնել, ու շարֆիկներ կրել ու մի քանի  գույնի ունեմ...
երկու օր առաջ դրել էի, ձեռքիս էլ դեղին վարդեր էին, ու ստացա ամենահաջողը էդքան չէ, բայց տպավորովող կոմպիմենտս՝

- ոնց որ англичанка լինես...

----------


## Meme

շա՜տ կարևոր մարդուց, ով նորա հայտնվել իմ կյանքում...


_- Վա՜յ Մեր, քո նման հրաշք մեկ էլ պուճուրդա լինելու, նենց բարի հոգի ունես...._


հ.գ՝ 
ես  :Ծաղիկ: 


եկել , եկել եմ էս էլ ասեմ. ասումա
_- Մեր, դու էն մարդն ես, որից ես իմ թերությունները չեմ թաքցնում, այ էդքան կաս իմ համար դու՜,_ - ու շարունակումա,- _մի նեղացի էլի, ես սենց չեմ կարում ...
_


հ.գ՝ жить бы с этим так красиво  .... :Ծաղիկ:

----------

CactuSoul (03.12.2013), E-la Via (04.12.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (03.12.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

էսօր ուսանողներիցս մեկն ասաց, որ շնորհակալ է ինձ, որ երբեք իրեն դիտավորյալ չեմ նվաստացրել, անգամ եթե սխալ է եղել, այլ՝ հասկացել ու հարգել եմ իր կարծիքը ևս, թողել, որ ինքն ինքնուրույն հանգի ճշմարտությանը, ոչ թե ճշմարտությունը շրմփացրել եմ երեսին: Էդ ինձ համար հնարավոր ամենա կոմպլիմենտներից էր...

----------

CactuSoul (03.12.2013), E-la Via (04.12.2013), Enna Adoly (04.12.2013), Meme (03.12.2013), Smokie (04.12.2013), Vardik! (22.12.2013), Արամ (03.12.2013), Նաիրուհի (03.12.2013), Ուլուանա (04.12.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (04.12.2013)

----------


## Արամ

ուզում եմ ասեմ, որ ինձ էսօր կապիկի են նմանացրել... :Love:

----------

Alphaone (05.12.2013), Նաիրուհի (04.12.2013)

----------


## Freeman

> ուզում եմ ասեմ, որ ինձ էսօր կապիկի են նմանացրել...


ինձ էլ չոբանի  :Love: 
ուղղակի էս վերջերս սենց թրաշով ոչ մեկ չէր տեսել, երևի անսովոր ա դարձել)

----------

Alphaone (05.12.2013), Մուշու (08.06.2014)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> ուզում եմ ասեմ, որ ինձ էսօր կապիկի են նմանացրել...


Ինչ էլ սուր աչք ու լեզու ունի ասողը  :LOL:   :Blush:

----------

Alphaone (05.12.2013), Արամ (04.12.2013)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Самому ласковому, доброму и красивому, пожелать хочу я очень сладких снов и доброй ночи!❤ ❤


6 ամսուց ավել սենց կոմպլիմենտ չէի ստացել: :Love:  12 ժամվա բարձր տրամադրությունս ապահովված ա: :Blush:

----------

CactuSoul (21.12.2013), erexa (20.12.2013), John (20.12.2013), Meme (20.12.2013), Նաիրուհի (21.12.2013)

----------


## Meme

Երբ ընկերուհիդ, որը տարիքով մեծա քեզանից ,  աչքերը լցրած քեզ անսպասելի ասումա.

_- դու էն մարդն ես եղել իմ համար, որ ստիպելա ինձ մտածել......... իմ արարքների, իմ սխալների ու արած քայլերի համար...._


ու էլ ինչ ասեմ   :Rolleyes:  քիչ էր մնում գոռայի՜, ստացվեցց...բայց հոգումս ֆրիվերկեր էին պայթում ուրախությունից, որ ես կարացի, որ դու զգացիր...


հ.գ՝ բաժանումը ինչեր կարա անի... :Sad:

----------

Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (21.12.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Առաջարկում եմ էս թեման կիսել, մեկը կլինի «Ձեր ստացած ամենահաջող կոմպլիմենտը», որտեղ կգրառեն հասարակ մահկանացու ակումբցիները, իսկ մյուսը «Meme-ի ստացած ամենօրյա կոմլիմենտները», որտեղ կգրառի մենակ Meme-ն:

----------

Արամ (23.12.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Առաջարկում եմ էս թեման կիսել, մեկը կլինի «Ձեր ստացած ամենահաջող կոմպլիմենտը», որտեղ կգրառեն հասարակ մահկանացու ակումբցիները, իսկ մյուսը «Meme-ի ստացած ամենօրյա կոմլիմենտները», որտեղ կգրառի մենակ Meme-ն:


u jelly?  :Jpit:  այ որ մենք թրոլլ չլինեինք մեզ էլ էտքան կոմպլիմենտ կանեին

----------


## Աբելյան

ты один из немногих который угадал как я люблю
Խելացի եմ, հո զոռով չի: :Angel:

----------


## Նարե91

Տնաշե´ն,  էդքան նամուս քեզ որտեղի՞ց էս դարում... ոնց որ Երե1-ի միջի տաքսիստ մշեցի Առաքելը լինես  :LOL:

----------

Smokie (08.07.2015), Vardik! (06.01.2014), Այբ (22.03.2014), Մուշու (08.06.2014), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (06.01.2014)

----------


## ԱնԱիդա

հաջողը չգիտեմ ինչքանով է հաջող, բայց օրիգինալ է՝փաթուսխա ջան :Blush:

----------

Vardik! (19.01.2014), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (18.01.2014)

----------


## Արամ

Գործընկերս` ...ուղեղդ նեգռի պես աշխատումա  :Blush:

----------

ARMbrain (08.06.2014), CactuSoul (26.01.2014), Enna Adoly (08.07.2014), erexa (25.01.2014), Jarre (25.01.2014), John (25.01.2014), Smokie (25.01.2014), V!k (26.01.2014), Աբելյան (26.01.2014), Նաիրուհի (20.09.2019), Շինարար (25.01.2014), Ուլուանա (25.01.2014), Ռուֆուս (25.01.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Դիմակս էլի ճղեցին  :Jpit:

----------

boooooooom (27.03.2014), Enna Adoly (08.07.2014), Lílium (21.03.2014), Nihil (21.03.2014), Ruby Rue (21.03.2014), Աթեիստ (21.03.2014), Գրող (24.03.2014), Նաիրուհի (26.03.2014), Վահե-91 (21.03.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ես էլ կիսվեմ ։)

----------

Enna Adoly (08.07.2014), Ruby Rue (21.03.2014), Գրող (24.03.2014), Նաիրուհի (26.03.2014), Ռուֆուս (21.03.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Դեգեներատներով հավաքվել ենք  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (22.03.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Հ.Գ., Արտ, կարո՞ղ ա Անահիտին էն քո անեկդոտներից ես մի երկու հատ պատմել  :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

Էսօր ինչ-որ տեղ էս աղջկա գրածները հանդիպեցի, հոմոֆոբիայի բարձր աստիճանով, ուզում էի ասեի «աղջիկ ջան, տղու նկար ես պրոֆիլիդ դրել, ուրիշի՞ մասին ես խոսում», էն էլ զայլա չարեցի

----------

Նաիրուհի (26.03.2014)

----------


## Նարե91

Ժող, էդ հիստերիկ էգը կարո՞ղ ա Արամի ՖԲ-յան ասուլիսի հետևանքն ա:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ժող, էդ հիստերիկ էգը կարո՞ղ ա Արամի ՖԲ-յան ասուլիսի հետևանքն ա:


Հա, պլյուս ծնող. կոմիտեի կարկառուն դեմքերից է:

----------

Աթեիստ (22.03.2014)

----------


## Nihil

ես էլ եմ ուզում Anahit Margaryan-ից կոմպլիմետ ստանամ, ում ա պետք վիրավորել դրա համար?  :Jpit:

----------

Ձայնալար (26.03.2014)

----------


## Նարե91

Դասախոսներիցս մեկն էսօր ասում ա. <<Անաղարտ հոգի ունես>>:  :Blush:

----------

Smokie (26.03.2014), Vardik! (26.03.2014)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Էսօր ինչ-որ տեղ էս աղջկա գրածները հանդիպեցի, հոմոֆոբիայի բարձր աստիճանով, ուզում էի ասեի «աղջիկ ջան, տղու նկար ես պրոֆիլիդ դրել, ուրիշի՞ մասին ես խոսում», էն էլ զայլա չարեցի


Արտ, պրոֆիլի նկարն էն դերասանն է, ում բուժման համար հիմա ակտիվ կերպով  փող են հավաքում։ Լավ է, որ զահլա չես արել։

----------

Chuk (26.03.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, պրոֆիլի նկարն էն դերասանն է, ում բուժման համար հիմա ակտիվ կերպով  փող են հավաքում։ Լավ է, որ զահլա չես արել։


Փաստորեն մենակ ստեղ խայտառակ եղա  :Blush:  Մեկ-մեկ թիվի նայել պետք ա  :Sad:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Փաստորեն մենակ ստեղ խայտառակ եղա  Մեկ-մեկ թիվի նայել պետք ա


Երբեք հեռուստացույցով չեմ տեսել իրեն, բայց իվենթը ՖԲ-ում է անընդհատ պտտվում։

----------

Ձայնալար (26.03.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> Երբեք հեռուստացույցով չեմ տեսել իրեն, բայց իվենթը ՖԲ-ում է անընդհատ պտտվում։


Վերջերս մի ահավոր տխուր փաստ եմ հայտնաբերել: Ես էլ ուղղակի ուշադրություն չեմ դարձնում ՈՐԵՎԷ բարեգործական ակցիայի, ուղղված որևէ մեկի առողջությանը: Մի կողմից ես անասուն եմ, որ ուշադրությոն չեմ դարձնում, մյուս կողմից արդեն էնքան շատ են աջ ու ձախից էս մեկին կամ էն մեկին փրկելու համար փող ուզում, որ չգիտես գլուխդ բռնես ու ուր փախնես: Ու սրա հիմնական պատճառն էն ա, որ կան «կազմակերպություններ», որ սրանով լայնորեն փիառ են անում: Ամեն դեպքում պետք ա ավելի ուշադիր լինել:

----------

Alphaone (26.03.2014), Nihil (26.03.2014), Ձայնալար (26.03.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Վերջերս մի ահավոր տխուր փաստ եմ հայտնաբերել: Ես էլ ուղղակի ուշադրություն չեմ դարձնում ՈՐԵՎԷ բարեգործական ակցիայի, ուղղված որևէ մեկի առողջությանը: Մի կողմից ես անասուն եմ, որ ուշադրությոն չեմ դարձնում, մյուս կողմից արդեն էնքան շատ են աջ ու ձախից էս մեկին կամ էն մեկին փրկելու համար փող ուզում, որ չգիտես գլուխդ բռնես ու ուր փախնես: Ու սրա հիմնական պատճառն էն ա, որ կան «կազմակերպություններ», որ սրանով լայնորեն փիառ են անում: Ամեն դեպքում պետք ա ավելի ուշադիր լինել:


օքեյ…

----------

Արամ (26.03.2014)

----------


## erexa

Հո դու վայրենի չե՞ս:  :Jpit:

----------

GriFFin (08.06.2014), Smokie (27.03.2014), Նիկեա (16.07.2014)

----------


## Նարե91

Մեր՝ գյուղի բարեկամներից մեկն ինձ ու քրոջս համար ասում ա մամայիս.

- Էս քու էրէխեքը հեչ քաղքի բան չեն է... տենում եմ՝ մեկ-մեկ , որ հարևանների տները քաղքից աղջկեքիդ թայ աղջկեք են գալի, բերանս բաց ա մնում՝ սանձարձակ, կապները կտրած, անճոռնի հագած:
 Քու աղջկեքը շատ ուրիշ են... ոնց որ մի խուլ գեղիցն էկած ըլեն:  :LOL:

----------

ARMbrain (08.06.2014), CactuSoul (26.05.2014), Chuk (05.06.2014), GriFFin (08.06.2014), Jarre (08.07.2014), Ruby Rue (26.05.2014), Sambitbaba (17.07.2014), Այբ (05.06.2014), Ձայնալար (08.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (29.05.2014), Մինա (05.06.2014), Մուշու (08.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (17.07.2014), Նիկեա (16.07.2014), Շինարար (05.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (26.05.2014)

----------


## CactuSoul

Երբեմն հաջողված կոմպլիմենտ ասվածը շատ սովորական դրական վերաբերմունքի արտահայտում է՝ պարզապես անսպասելի տեղից եկած։ Օրինակ՝ քիչ առաջ գործընկերուհիներիցս մեկը, ումից իմ հանդեպ առանձնահատուկ վերաբերմունք չէի սպասում, ասաց, որ տարբեր տեղերում ինձ գովում է, ասում է, որ լավն եմ ու հետաքրքիր մտածողություն ունեմ։ Ու էս պուճուր բանից ինձ էնքան լավ եմ զգում, որ էլ չասած։ Ոնց որ ասում են՝ սրտիս վրա եղ ա կապել  :Jpit:   :Blush:

----------

Chuk (05.06.2014), Jarre (08.07.2014), John (05.06.2014), Lílium (08.06.2014), Smokie (06.06.2014), Այբ (05.06.2014), Մինա (05.06.2014), Յոհաննես (05.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (17.07.2014), Նիկեա (16.07.2014), Շինարար (05.06.2014), Ուլուանա (05.06.2014)

----------


## Գորտուկ

Իմ գործնկերներից մի կին այս խոսքերը ասեց՝ ինքը մասնագիտությամբ գինեկոլոգ է ինձանից մեծ է 40 տարի: 

–Սուսի՛կ ջան քո նման քաղցր ,արևոտ,գարնանային, թեթև, սիրուն  շորիկ ես հագել:  
Ես էլ հարցնում եմ.
-Դոկտո՛ր ջան գարնանային ե՞մ : :Blush: 
-Հա ՛, շատ գարուն կա քո մեջ: :Smile: 


Ես կարևորում եմ ամեն մի գեղեցիկ և իրական հաճոյախոսությունը: :Love:

----------

CactuSoul (05.06.2014), Smokie (06.06.2014), Այբ (05.06.2014), Նիկեա (16.07.2014)

----------


## Մուշու

Ինձ ընկերուհիս առաջի անգամ անիմե ( 5 սանտիմետր րոպեում) դիտելուց հետո ասաց , որ ես անիմեի նման բարի ու լավն եմ  :Smile:

----------

Նիկեա (16.07.2014)

----------


## Nihil

Բայց դու՜ էնքան միմիմի ես... դու՜... du hast mich

----------

CactuSoul (09.06.2014), Smokie (09.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (08.06.2014), Նիկեա (16.07.2014), Վոլտերա (08.06.2014)

----------


## Գորտուկ

Ամեն օր և ամեն ժամ լսում եմ և՛ սիրո խոստովանություններ, և՛ հաճոյախոսություններ: 
Իսկ երեկ ինձ ասացին այսպիսի խոսքեր.
-Ես քեզ ինձանից շատ եմ սիրում, որովհետև դու աշխարհում միակն ես ում հետ ինձ բացարձակ լավ եմ զգում: :Love:

----------

Smokie (09.06.2014), Զաքար (13.06.2014), Նիկեա (16.07.2014)

----------


## Այբ

Արտաքինով հեչ չես մեծանում, ոնց որ դպրոցական լինես: :LOL:

----------

erexa (10.06.2014), Smokie (09.06.2014), Vardik! (13.06.2014), Գորտուկ (13.06.2014), Զաքար (13.06.2014), Մ Մ (13.06.2014), Մուշու (08.06.2014), Նարե91 (08.06.2014), Նիկեա (16.07.2014)

----------


## Մ Մ

Կոմպլիմենտներ շատ են ասվում, տարբեր ու մեկը մեկից հաճելի  :Blush: ...

Բայց ամենացանկալին էն մեկն ա, որ ասում են "ինչքան մեծանում ես, մամայիդ ես նմանվում  :Love: "

----------

erexa (08.07.2014), Smokie (13.06.2014), Vardik! (13.06.2014), Գորտուկ (13.06.2014), Զաքար (13.06.2014), Նիկեա (16.07.2014)

----------


## Գորտուկ

Երեկ ընկերս ասում ա .
- Գլուխս ցավում ա անտանելի ձևով :
-Մի ցավազրկեղ  խմի՛ր, կանցնի,- խորհուրդ եմ տալիս ես :
- Դու ես իմ ցավազրկողը  :Love:  Սուսի՛կս :
 Ու ես էդտեղ ինձ էնքան լավ եմ զգում :Blush:  :Love: :

----------

Smokie (09.07.2014), Նիկեա (16.07.2014)

----------


## Enna Adoly

Էս կոմպլիմենտը մինչև հիմա ստացածներիցս ամենապարտավորեցնողն է.
-Բնությունը  ձգտել է քեզ տալ ամենալավը, որ  կարելի է պատկրացնել՝ խելք, գեղեցկություն, հմայք: Հիմա հերթը քոնն է. չհիասթափեցնես նրան:

----------

Nihil (16.07.2014), Smokie (09.07.2014), Մ Մ (08.07.2014), Նիկեա (16.07.2014)

----------


## Guest

Իսկ ինձ սաղ կյանք բարեկամներս որքան տեսնում են, ասում են.
  - Էս ինչքան ես նիհարել:
Ու ամեն անգամ ես ուրախ ուրախ պատասխանում եմ.
  - Մերսի շա՜տ…
Հասկանալով, որ, համենայնդեպս դեռ, էտքան էլ չեմ չաղանում:

----------

Նիկեա (16.07.2014)

----------


## laro

> Արտաքինով հեչ չես մեծանում, ոնց որ դպրոցական լինես:


Տատիկենց հարևաններն ինձ լավ են ճանաչում. կարճ ասած իրեն աչքի առաջ եմ մեծացել. երեկ մեկն ասում ա.
-Այ բալամ, իմացել եմ համալսարան ես ընդունվել, ես մտածում էի թե դեռ շատ փոքր ես....տեսքիցդ հեչ չէի ասի:
հ.գ. բա որ իմանար արդեն երկրորդ կուրս եմ ինչ կասեր... Լավ եմ պահպանվել  :Jpit:

----------

ARMbrain (16.07.2014), Jarre (16.07.2014), John (16.07.2014), Smokie (16.07.2014), Այբ (16.07.2014), Մ Մ (16.07.2014), Մուշու (16.07.2014), Նաիրուհի (17.07.2014), Նիկեա (16.07.2014)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ձայն ասել է՝ էս թեմայում գրեմ, քանի՞ գլխանի եմ, որ չենթարկվեմ  :Jpit: 

ՈւրեմնՍ, առավոտից սպասում եմ Լուսեիս ծնվելու լուրին, աչքս հեռախոսից չեմ կտրում։ Վերջապես տեսնում եմ երկար սպասված զանգը, վերցնում եմ հեռախոսը, իսկ էն կողմից մեկն ասում է.
-Լիլ, շնորհավոր, մորքուր ու *քեռի* ես դարձել։

 :Shok: 

Բա որ համ էլ ասեմ, որ զանգողն Ադմինաց ադմինն էր  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (14.07.2015), CactuSoul (17.07.2014), Chuk (17.07.2014), John (17.07.2014), Smokie (17.07.2014), Աբելյան (17.07.2014), Մ Մ (17.07.2014)

----------


## ivy

Դու իսկականից իրենց ազգականն ե՞ս, բալիկի ծնվելու թեմայում էլ էիր գրել։

----------


## ivy

Էդքան բարդ հարց է՞ր   :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էդքան բարդ հարց է՞ր


Սպասի ես ասեմ, հանգստացի  :Jpit:  Իմ իմանալով՝ չէ, ազգակցական կապ չկա, ուղղակի Լիլը սիրում ա սաղին քուր-ախպեր ասել:  :Jpit:

----------

ivy (17.07.2014), Smokie (17.07.2014)

----------


## ivy

Է լավ ա անում, բայց որ հարցերիս չի պատասխանում մտածում եմ՝ կա-չկա էլի վախենում ա ինձնից   :Jpit:

----------

Freeman (17.07.2014), Smokie (17.07.2014)

----------


## CactuSoul

Բոլորն իրենք իրենց Լիլի կամ Սասի քուր-ախպեր են համարում, բայց դե մենք հո գիտենք, թե իրականում ով ա մորքուր դառել :Cool:  Հետո՞ ինչ, որ համեստաբար լռում եմ  :Jpit:

----------

ivy (17.07.2014), Smokie (17.07.2014), Աբելյան (18.07.2014)

----------


## Guest

> Արի ու հիշի այն բոլոր կոմպլիմենտները, որոնք ես ստացել եմ… որպեսզի նրանցից լավագույնը ջոկեմ:
> Իսկ վերջերս, շատ սիրուն և ինքնատիպ կոմպլիմենտ ստանում եմ ամեն բարևելուց, Նա ինձ ասում է «*лучик солцна*», շատ հաճելի է


Էս «лучик солнца»-ն հիշում եմ, բայց չեմ հիշում ով էր ասում  :Smile:

----------


## Guest

> Էս «лучик солнца»-ն հիշում եմ, բայց չեմ հիշում ով էր ասում


8 տարի ա անցել վերջ ի վերջո… կարողա՞ ասողը հլա ստեղ ա, հիշացնի իր մասին:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Սպասի ես ասեմ, հանգստացի  Իմ իմանալով՝ չէ, ազգակցական կապ չկա, ուղղակի Լիլը սիրում ա սաղին քուր-ախպեր ասել:


Ես չեմ ասում, Գալն է ասել, որ ես Սասի քույրն եմ, որովհետև ահավոր նման եմ, ոնց որ Սասի աղջիկ տարբերակը լինեմ։ Ու իմ ու իր մասին էլ է բան ասել, էդ մեկն արդեն չեմ ասի։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես չեմ ասում, Գալն է ասել, որ ես Սասի քույրն եմ, որովհետև ահավոր նման եմ, ոնց որ Սասի աղջիկ տարբերակը լինեմ։ Ու իմ ու իր մասին էլ է բան ասել, էդ մեկն արդեն չեմ ասի։


ասա իմանանք…

----------

erexa (18.07.2014)

----------


## CactuSoul

Հենց նոր մեր փորձառու պարող տղաներից մեկի հետ էի պարում (տանգո), ասաց, որ շատ թեթև ու լավ եմ պարում, «մի 3 ամսից արդեն ես քո հետ պարել չեմ կարողանա», ասում է  :Blush:

----------

Alphaone (15.12.2014), boooooooom (15.12.2014), Cassiopeia (15.12.2014), GriFFin (21.12.2014), Smokie (26.12.2014), մարիօ (14.12.2014), Յոհաննես (14.12.2014), Նիկեա (20.12.2014)

----------


## Աբելյան

_Դու իրական չես։ Դու հեքիաթից ես։_

----------

John (01.01.2015), Sambitbaba (01.01.2015), Smokie (02.01.2015), Նիկեա (02.01.2015), Ուլուանա (01.01.2015)

----------


## Ռեյ սամա

Մի կոմպլիմենտ եմ ստացել, որ մի տեսակ մեխվել է ուղեղումս ահագին ժամանակ է, ու ասեմ՝ օգնում է ինձ դժվար պահերին:
«Կուզենամ, որ աղջիկս մեծանա՝ քեզ նման դառնա»:
Ամենալավ կոմպլիմենտն է, որ երբևէ ստացել եմ: Շնորհակալ եմ ))))

----------

Alphaone (01.04.2015), boooooooom (30.03.2015), CactuSoul (03.04.2015), Sambitbaba (30.03.2015), Smokie (30.03.2015), Աթեիստ (31.03.2015), Նաիրուհի (20.09.2019), Նիկեա (21.06.2015), Ուլուանա (30.03.2015), Վոլտերա (30.03.2015)

----------


## keyboard

> Մի կոմպլիմենտ եմ ստացել, որ մի տեսակ մեխվել է ուղեղումս ահագին ժամանակ է, ու ասեմ՝ օգնում է ինձ դժվար պահերին:
> «Կուզենամ, որ աղջիկս մեծանա՝ քեզ նման դառնա»:
> Ամենալավ կոմպլիմենտն է, որ երբևէ ստացել եմ: Շնորհակալ եմ ))))


Տատին լավ ա՞
հլը էդ կոմպլիմենտ անողին ասա, բռնեմ ցխեմ

----------


## Ռեյ սամա

Տատին լավ ա, մետրոնիդազոլ ա խմում ՃՃՃ էդ կոմպլիմենտ ասողը չգիտեր էլ, որ ասում ա հենց էն ժամանակ, երբ պետք էր, որ նման մի բան ասվեր  :Wink:  ինքը լավ մարդ ա, իրան ցխել պետք չի, պռոստը շատ խառն ա, համարյա իմ չափ խառը  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (01.04.2015)

----------


## keyboard

> Տատին լավ ա, մետրոնիդազոլ ա խմում ՃՃՃ էդ կոմպլիմենտ ասողը չգիտեր էլ, որ ասում ա հենց էն ժամանակ, երբ պետք էր, որ նման մի բան ասվեր  ինքը լավ մարդ ա, իրան ցխել պետք չի, պռոստը շատ խառն ա, համարյա իմ չափ խառը


մետրոնիդազոլը մի խմցրու էդ խեղճին, հազար ասի, ցիանիդ կալի տուր, սաղ տեղը կընկնի, կամ բարձը կա ու կա։
ես ուզում եմ էդ ասողին տենամ, բան ունեմ ասելու։

----------


## Նիկեա

Ընկերուհուս մաման ասում ա. «Գիտե՞ս, չէ՞, քո նման խփնվածներին ինչքա՜ն շատ եմ սիրում»:  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (14.07.2015), CactuSoul (07.07.2015), kitty (14.07.2015), Malxas (23.06.2015), Մուշու (04.07.2015), Վոլտերա (24.06.2015)

----------


## Մուշու

Վերջերս 19 տարեկան աղջիկը բաց բերանով նայում էր վրաս երբ տարիքս ասացի ու չէր հավատում , ասում էր, որ չեմ կարա իրանից էդքան մեծ լինեմ  :LOL:  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (04.07.2015), kitty (14.07.2015), Moonwalker (05.07.2015), Smokie (06.07.2015), Նիկեա (08.07.2015)

----------


## kitty

_Էրեկ ինձ ասեցին ՞խռուստալ՞, ասողին լաավ թարս նայեցի, մուննաթ եկա,,մի քիչ ավելի ուշ հասկացա, որ էտ էտքան էլ վատ բան չի, մի խոսքով...մի տեսակ հաճելի էր_

----------

Meme (31.10.2015), Smokie (15.07.2015), Մուշու (13.07.2015), Նիկեա (13.07.2015)

----------


## CactuSoul

Էսօր մի անծանոթ աղջիկ (ընդհանուր ընկեր ունենք ուղղակի) ասաց. «Դուք էնքան լուսավոր եք... Ոնց որ լույս ճառագի Ձեզնից»:

----------

Meme (31.10.2015), Smokie (20.07.2015), Մուշու (20.07.2015), Նիկեա (20.07.2015), Շինարար (20.07.2015), Ուլուանա (20.07.2015)

----------


## Meme

բա՞ թեման չթարմացնենք

էսօրվաններից 


- _թալիսմանս_ - _իմ ուրախ թալիսման_  :Blush: 

-_ լույսս_  :Love:

----------


## Յոհաննես

Իմ լավ հնգերներից մեկը օրերից մի օր իրականությունը ճպցրեց իմ դեմքին  :Love:  ասում է. <<Էնքան ուրախ եմ,որ եզ ճանաչում եմ:խնդրում եմ,ուղղակի շաատ եմ խնդրում ինչքան էլ դժվար լինի քո էս մարդ տեսակով ապրել մեր օրերում,բայց երբեք,լսում ե՞ս,երբեք չփոխվես:Այ սենց <<օդային>>,<<փախած>>,<<ազատ>> ու հետաքրքիր մնա միշտ:Քեզ էլի եմ ասել,որ Զորյանական կերպար ես:Հերոս ես ինչ-որ պատմվածքից դուրս եկած:Դու սաարերի ու հովերի զավակ ես:Էդ ամենը քո արյան մեջա>>:     
Ճիշտ էր ասում էլի  :Blush:

----------

CactuSoul (01.02.2016), Meme (04.11.2015), Progart (11.07.2017), Smokie (04.11.2015), Դեղին մուկիկ (25.04.2017), Նիկեա (08.11.2015)

----------


## Մարի-Լույս

"Գեղեցկագույնդ խելացիների մեջ և ամենախելացին գեղեցկուհիների մեջ"... բացի այդ ինձ Քեթրին Զետա Ջոնսին են նմանեցնում, դա էլ եմ որպես կոմպլիմենտ ընդունում :Blush:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Հավես է, երբ դասախոսներից քո մասին լավ բաներ ես լսում. քոլեջի դասախոսներիցս մի քանիսը վերջին հանդիպման ժամանակ ասել են, որ հաճելի էր ինձ որպես ուսանող ունենալը  :Blush: ։ Իսկ էս վերջին դասախոսս, բացի վերջում դա ասելուց, նաև իմ ներս մտնելուն պես ասեց՝ իմ սիրելի ուսանողը  :Smile: ։  :Rolleyes:

----------

CactuSoul (01.02.2016), John (18.12.2015), kitty (14.03.2016), Smokie (01.05.2017), unknown (28.12.2015), Vardik! (21.12.2015), Զաքար (19.12.2015), Նիկեա (26.12.2015)

----------


## CactuSoul

Վերջերս նոր տեսակի «կոմպլիմենտներ» եմ ստացել տղամարդկանցից, որ ինձ մի ուրիշ տեսակ դուր են գալիս ու ուրախացնում են։ Շատ ավելի, քան սովորական կոմպլիմենտները։ Դրանք մի յուրահատուկ տեսակ են, ու իրականում կոմպլիմենտ էլ չեն, այլ ենթագիտակցաբար ասված արտահայտություններ։
Էդպես մի անգամ աշխատանքի էի գալիս, բակում տնօրենս աշխատակցուհիներից մեկի հատ կանգնած զրուցում էր, երբ բարևեցի, տնօրենս պատասխանեց՝ «Բարև, ջան»։ Բայց մենք, ըստ իս, այնքան մոտ չենք, որ ինքն ինձ «ջան» ասեր։ ))
Մի ուրիշ անգամ վարսավիրիս գործի ժամանակ ինչ֊որ բան էի ասում, չլսեց, ասաց՝ «Ինչ ա՞, արևս»։ )) Ու վարսավիրիս հետ էլ առանձնապես մոտ չեմ։ ))
Մի անգամ էլ տանգոյի դասին մոտեցա, որ տղաներից մեկին բարևեմ, գրկեցի, ժպտաց ու ասաց՝ «քաղցր»։ )) Զգացի, որ ուղղակի դուրս թռավ բերանից, կարող է մտածեր ու չասեր նման բան, կամ ուրիշ բան ասեր փոխարենը։ Բայց դե ստացվեց էն, ինչ ստացվեց: ))

Հաճելի ա ^_^

----------

Alphaone (05.06.2017), Progart (11.07.2017), Smokie (01.05.2017), Աթեիստ (25.04.2017), Գաղթական (25.04.2017), Ծլնգ (25.04.2017), Հայկօ (25.04.2017), Հարդ (27.04.2017), Մուշու (26.04.2017), Նիկեա (09.05.2017), Ուլուանա (26.04.2017)

----------


## Marcus

Որ իմ կեդերը նման են կատվի թաթերի:

----------

CactuSoul (28.04.2017), Progart (03.12.2018), Smokie (01.05.2017), Մուշու (03.05.2017), Նիկեա (09.05.2017)

----------


## CactuSoul

Էսօր մեր պահակին բարևեցի, բարևեց ու շինծու մուննաթով հավելեց․
֊ Ամեն օր ավելի ես սիրունանում, սենց մինչև ո՞ւր։
 :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (05.06.2017), Marcus (03.05.2017), Mr. Annoying (04.05.2017), Progart (03.12.2018), Sambitbaba (24.05.2017), Smokie (12.05.2017), Գաղթական (03.05.2017), Մուշու (03.05.2017), Նիկեա (09.05.2017)

----------


## ivy

Էսօր շեֆս ծիծաղելով ասեց.
"Sime, du bist zu gut für diese Welt."

«Սիմե, դու չափազանց լավն ես էս աշխարհի համար»:

Մի նամակ էինք երկուսով ստացել (ես իր փախարինողն եմ, ու հաճախ իրեն ուղղված նամակները երկուսիս են գալիս), մի քիչ կարգադրող տոնով էր գրված: Ինքն էլ զանգեց ինձ՝ թե բա. «Տեսա՞ր նամակը, ես զբաղվե՞մ դրանով, թե՞ դու. ես որ պատասխանեմ, կոպիտ եմ պատասխանելու»: Ասեցի, որ կզբաղվեմ: Մի կլիենտի էր վերաբերվում նամակը. հարցը լուծեցի ու նամակին պատասխանեցի՝ շեֆիս էլ CC-ում դնելով: Ահագին բարեհամբույր պատասխանեցի՝ հայտնելով հասցեատիրոջը, որ իր «խնդրանքը» (որն իրականում ավելի շատ կարգադրության էր նման), կատարել ենք:

Ու դրանից հետո շեֆս ծիծաղելով եկավ իմ սենյակ ու էդ «կոմպլիմենտն» արեց: Չգիտեմ՝ իրականում կոմպլիմենտ էր, թե ավելի շատ նախատինք, որ մարդկանց տեղը դնել չգիտեմ, բայց դե գոնե մի բան հաստատ գիտեմ՝ ինքն ինձ հենց էդ «լավը լինելու» համար է սիրում ու վստահում: 
Դեռ էն մութ կողմերս չի ճանաչում, չնայած դրանք աշխատանքում չեն էլ դրսևորվում, դժվար թե երբևէ էլ ճանաչի  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (05.06.2017), CactuSoul (25.05.2017), Cassiopeia (05.06.2017), John (25.05.2017), Mr. Annoying (24.05.2017), Progart (03.12.2018), Sambitbaba (24.05.2017), Smokie (31.05.2017), Աթեիստ (24.05.2017), Գաղթական (25.05.2017), Դեղին մուկիկ (05.06.2017), Մուշու (26.05.2017), Նաիրուհի (05.06.2017)

----------


## CactuSoul

Էսօր մի տղա մոտեցավ, ասեց՝ «կներես, կարելի՞ ա քեզ մի բան ասել»։ Ասացի՝ հա, ասում ա՝ «Պապայի արև, դու աշխարհի ամենասիրուն աղջիկն ես»։ ))) Հետո էլ մորն էր ձեն տալիս, թե՝ «հլը տես, բա աշխարհի ամենասիրուն աղջիկը չի՞, պապայի արև»  :LOL:  Մայրն էլ ծիծաղում ա, ասում ա՝ «կուզե՞ս՝ տանենք մեր տուն», ասում ա՝ հա  :LOL: 
Վերջն էլ ինձ կոնֆետ նվիրեց՝ Mars, նոր ճամփեց  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (05.06.2017), boooooooom (05.06.2017), Cassiopeia (05.06.2017), Gayl (05.06.2017), John (05.06.2017), Progart (11.07.2017), Smokie (05.06.2017), Աթեիստ (05.06.2017), Արշակ (05.06.2017), Գաղթական (05.06.2017), Դեղին մուկիկ (05.06.2017), Նաիրուհի (05.06.2017), Ուլուանա (05.06.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

անցած շաբաթ էր..
ինձ չէ, բայց հետս զրուցող սևին մի մոդելային արտաքինով աչիկո նազանքով նետեց.
- hey, sexy motherfucker..

կոնտրաստը դզեց )))


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk

----------

Alphaone (05.06.2017), CactuSoul (06.06.2017), John (05.06.2017), Progart (03.12.2018), Աթեիստ (06.06.2017), Ծլնգ (06.06.2017)

----------


## CactuSoul

Բժիշկս․
- Ո՞նց ա իմ ամենագունավոր պացիենտը։

 :Blush:

----------

boooooooom (31.07.2017), Lílium (01.08.2017), LisBeth (31.07.2017), Meme (14.12.2019), Moonwalker (31.07.2017), Mr. Annoying (31.07.2017), Sambitbaba (31.07.2017), Smokie (31.07.2017), Աթեիստ (31.07.2017), Գաղթական (11.06.2018), Մուշու (11.08.2017), Նիկեա (31.07.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

Չեմ ասի ով  :Smile:  հետս կարճ զրույցից հետո.
— Վերջին 5 րոպեների ընթացքում ավելի շատ բան սովորեցի, քան մինչև այդ ամբողջ կյանքումս։

----------

Alphaone (11.06.2018), boooooooom (22.12.2018), Smokie (13.06.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (15.06.2018)

----------


## ivy

Աղջկաս ընկերներից մեկը (8 տարեկան) երեկ իր մամային հայտնել է, որ պատրաստվում է աղջկաս հետ ամուսնանալ, որովհետև ավելի լավ զոքանչ հնարավոր չի գտնել  :LOL: 

Տարվա կոմպլիմենտը  :LOL:

----------

armen9494 (21.02.2021), boooooooom (22.12.2018), CactuSoul (29.05.2019), Freeman (21.12.2018), Jarre (21.12.2018), John (22.12.2018), kitty (22.12.2018), Progart (15.01.2019), Sambitbaba (21.12.2018), Smokie (26.12.2018), Varzor (29.05.2019), Աթեիստ (13.09.2019), Արամ (21.12.2018), Հայկօ (21.12.2018), Նիկեա (27.12.2018), Ուլուանա (31.12.2018), Ռուֆուս (21.12.2018), Տրիբուն (21.12.2018)

----------


## CactuSoul

Թե բա՝ գեղարվեստական ես․․․  :Blush:

----------

boooooooom (30.05.2019), Meme (15.12.2019), Sambitbaba (13.09.2019), Smokie (02.06.2019), Varzor (29.05.2019), Նիկեա (29.05.2019), Ուլուանա (03.06.2019)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Վերջին շաբաթներին զբաղված էի մեր նոր տան հյուրասենյակը դասավորելով ու ձևավորելով: Տուն առնելուց հետո վերջապես կարող էի իմ ուզածով` իմ ճաշակով ու ոճով ձևավորել: Ուզում էի, որ սենյակը համ գեղագիտական առումով սիրուն ու աչք շոյող, համ էլ հարմարավետ ու ջերմ միջավայր լինի: Դե, ինձ համար էլ, ընտանիքիս անդամների համար էլ էդպես էր, բայց ինձ հետաքրքրում էր նաև, թե դրսից հայացքով ինչպիսին կլինի: Ու վերջերս, երբ սենյակի ձևավորման գործը քիչ թե շատ ավարտուն վիճակի հասցնելուց հետո առաջին անգամ հյուր ունեցանք, նա ասեց հենց էն, ինչ կուզենայի լսել. «Ինչ սիրուն ու հարմարավետ ա ձեր տանը, շատ հավես ա. ինձ էնքան relaxed եմ զգում էստեղ  :Love: »: 

Հ.Գ. Նոր նկատեցի, որ թեման «Սեր, զգացմունքներ, ռոմանտիկա» բաժնում ա: Տեսնես` ինչի՞  ::}: :

----------

CactuSoul (10.09.2019), Peace (12.09.2019), Smokie (08.09.2019), Արշակ (02.09.2019)

----------


## CactuSoul

Էն որ մարդու (կնոջ) հետ նո՜ր-նոր ես ծանոթացել, նույնիսկ առանձնապես չենք շփվել, չնայած նույն տարածքում էինք, ես էլ, ինչ ինձ հիշում եմ, ուղղակի հեռախոսով նկարում էի, ոչնչով աչքի չեմ ընկել, ու վերջում հրաժեշտ տալուց նա քեզ պի՜նդ գրկում ա ու ականջիդ տակ ասում.
- Հրա՜շք աղջիկ, շատ ուրախ էի, որ քեզ հետ ծանոթացա:
#հենցնոր  :Blush:

----------

Smokie (01.10.2019), Varzor (14.09.2019), Աթեիստ (13.09.2019), Գաղթական (13.09.2019), Յոհաննես (13.09.2019), Նաիրուհի (20.09.2019), Շինարար (13.09.2019), Ուլուանա (14.09.2019)

----------


## Meme

թարմացնեմ էս թեման  :Blush: 




հաճախորդներից մեկը ասեց.

- Պահպանեք ձեր գեղեցիկ ակցենտը               (         Գերմաներեն ՝   ( բեհալթեն զի իհրեն շոնեն ակցենտ :Blush:  )



էն մյուսը ասեց.

- իսկական մարգարիտ եք ( զի զինդ նե պեռլե )




հ.գ հետաքրքիրը նա է, որ ինձ ոչ մի հաճախորդ չի տեսնում , ու դա ամենագեղեցիկնա 



Շարունակելի  :Blush:

----------

CactuSoul (14.12.2019), ivy (15.12.2019), Ուլուանա (15.12.2019)

----------


## Meme

ասումա.

– Ձեր ձայնը շատ հավանեցի  :Blush: 

****

-  ինչ հավես էս ծիծաղում   ( աշխատակիցներից մեկը ) 
  հ.գ՝  (բայց էս կոմպլիմենտը ամուսնունսա, ինքնա առաջինը հավանել իմ ծիծաղը  :Love:  )

----------

CactuSoul (18.12.2019)

----------


## Meme

ասումա.

- շաաատ լավ  կատարեցիր աշխատանքդ, ( Զի հաբեն էս պղիմա գեմախթ )  ու ( որ չհարցրեց) - որտեղից է՞ս ( ֆոն ո զինդ զի )....
հպարտ ասեցի.
-  Հայաստանից  :Ծաղիկ:

----------

Varzor (24.12.2019)

----------

